#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-17
<laacque> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/oproep-aan-de-loco-council/  ff tekenen
<locodir-user> hello?
<locodir-user> Iemand hier die me kan helpen?
<locodir-user> !help
<locodir-user> !me zoekt voor help
<locodir-user> hello?
<rork> Hallo, stel je vraag :)
<locodir-user> k top
<locodir-user> Ik zit hier op een MacBook intel core duo (2)
<locodir-user> en ik probeer te booten vanaf mijn usb
<locodir-user> heb gedownload en het hele pad gevolgd, maar t werkt niet
<locodir-user> tijdens t rebooten ziet hij mijn usbstick niet
<locodir-user> hoe kan dat?
<locodir-user> ik heb m GUID geformatteerd
<locodir-user> zou t daar aan liggen?
<locodir-user> via een cd gaat niet werken omdat mijn drive kapot is
<locodir-user> iemand suggesties?
<rork> 't zou kunnen zijn dat je ISO of USB stick corrupt is, de iso kun je met md5sum checken, de USB stick weet ik niet. Wat ook nog wel een probleem kan zijn is dat je macbook niet is ingesteld om vanaf usb-stick te booten, hoe dat bij macbooks werkt weet ik helaas ook niet. Wellicht kan iemand anders deze vragen beantwoorden
<een> ??
<Out`Of`Control> hoi
<een> hoi, probeer mijn nickname in te geven maar lukt niet erg
<pa0tp60> nu wel
<Out`Of`Control> :)
<pa0tp60> goeden middag ben nieuw hier maar al vele jearen aan hertalen voor een ander OS mag ik dan toch een vraag stellen
<pa0tp60> nee geen zorgen niet voor windhoos
<Gotiniens> niet?
<Gotiniens> ow dan kunnen we je niet helpen ;)
<Gotiniens> nee je mag altijd vragen stellen
<pa0tp60> jawel ik ben enige tijd terug een woordenlijst EN-NL tegen gekomen maar geen idee meer waar welk URL
<pa0tp60> had ik vast moeten leggen maar ...
<Gotiniens> ik snap je vraag niet echt pa0tp60
<Chanaida> hooi
<Chanaida> hoe zet je windows live messenger op ubuntu 10.10?
<johanvd> niet
<johanvd> je kan wel andere programma's gebruiken om te msn-en
<OerHeks> windows messenger kan via empathy, of aMsn of Pidgin
<Chanaida> maar, dan kun je niet cammen, fotos, liedjes door zenden
<Chanaida> etc..
<OerHeks> ja, dat moet mogenlijk zijn.
<Gotiniens> aMSN kan dat wel
<johanvd> bestanden delen gaat met pidgin prima
<johanvd> webcammen doe ik eigenlijk niet aan, dus dat weet ik niet
<Chanaida> ohaha oke.
<Gotiniens> aMSN kan dat allemaal wel
<Chanaida> dan meld ik me ff aan op amsn op te kijken
<Chanaida> dankjewel.
<Gotiniens> maar verwacht niet dat je alles kan, microsoft houd het geheim hoe je dat allemaal doet, dus het is niet makkelijk om alle functies na te maken
<pa0tp60> Gotiniens: ik vond op internet een Ubu EN-NL woordenlijst maar waar ook al weer
<Chanaida> oh, das best wel kut dat je niet alles erop kunt zetten!
<Gotiniens> pa0tp60, enige die ik zo weet is http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot?action=show&redirect=community%2FTeam%2FIrc%2Fbot
<OerHeks> xp kan ook geen WLM2011 draaien, pa0tp60
<OerHeks> verkoop truuk
<Gotiniens> Chanaida, ja het is niet anders, we doen ons best, maar als microsft niet meewerkt kunnen we enkel onze best doen
<OerHeks> ow pardon pa0tp60, was tegen Chanaida :-D
<Chanaida> want via ; free youtube to mp3 conventer, kun je zo makkelijk youtube filmpjes gewoon downloaden en niet zoals frostwire waarmee ik de liedjes die ik zoek niet kan aden
<Chanaida> downloaden**
<Chanaida> haha
<Gotiniens> Chanaida, de free youtube to mp3 converter is toch een website?
<pa0tp60> Gotiniens: tnx maar die is het helaas niet
<Chanaida> nee dat is een progamma die je op je pc moet downloaden
<Chanaida> en dan gewoon een link van een youtube filmpje kan kopieeren en dat kun je dan plakken in free youtube to mp3 conventer.
<Chanaida> en dan plak je die link en druk je op downloaden en dat liedje download.
<Chanaida> gewoon naar je pc toe.
<Chanaida> echt heel makelijk en handig!
<Chanaida> makkelijk**
<Gotiniens> Chanaida, ik weet dat dergelijke dingen ook voor ubuntu bestaan, en als website
<Gotiniens> maar ik weet geen namen
<Chanaida> oh oke, jammer anders kon ik het even opzoeken!
<OerHeks> youtube-dl is aanwezig in synaptic
<q1x> Chanaida: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989620
<q1x> flv kun je downen met de Downloadhelper Firefox plugin
<Chanaida> oke dankjewel!
<q1x> yw :)
<Chanaida> kunnen we allemaal niet mailen naar microsoft dat ze ons misschien kunnen helpen met bepaalde dingen? zoals msn en paar dingen van wat jullie zoeken ofso
<OerHeks> liever niet :-D
<Chanaida> wat dan?
<OerHeks> pidgin en amsn werken prima toch ?
<Gotiniens> Chanaida, ik denk dat dat al wel meerdere keren per dag gebeurt
<Chanaida> ik vind het niet echt su[erfijn, geef mij maar liever windows live messenger..
<q1x> OerHeks: bitlbee ftw :)
<Chanaida> super**
<q1x> windows messenger zit vol met reclame en zaken waar ik nooit om gevraagd heb :-/
<OerHeks> je kan gerust in WLM op een link drukken, al zit er malware aan, geen kans in ubuntu.
 * q1x wilde alleen chatten
<Chanaida> iedereen een eigen mening
<Chanaida> ik ben een kind van 14 bijna 15 hoor :p
<q1x> das waar :)
<OerHeks> als Ubuntu een programma als pidgin helemaal identiek aan WLM2011 zou maken, zou microsoft een proces beginnen.
 * pa0tp60 has set away! (auto away after idling [15 min]) [Log:ON] .gz.
<JeroenzKlompz> weet niet meer waar ik het heb gezien gister, maar met een geupgraded emphaty schijn je ook te kunnen webcammen etc
<Chanaida> ff downloaden // kijken dan.
<OerHeks> empathy is standaard aanwezig
<Chanaida> ik heb een laptop gekregen met ubuntu erop ik wist in eerste instantie, ik vond het stom dat ik niks kon downloaden maar, het was ook best wel wennen vergeleken met de windows wat ik al 5 jaar had ofzo.
<Chanaida> ohaha
<OerHeks> toepassingen > internet >
<Chanaida> met empathy heb ik helemaal geen mensen op mijn msn
<Chanaida> ??
<OerHeks> Chanaida, misschien eerst updates draaien ? systeem > beheer > updatebeheer
<OerHeks> volgens mij werkt empathy prima.
<pa0tp60> Gotiniens: war even zoeken in de geschidenis van FF
<pa0tp60> Gotiniens: maar misschien ook iets voor jullie
<pa0tp60> http://www.oooauthors.org/netherland/Helpen/HulpVertaling/woordenlijst-engels-nederlands/at_download/file
<OerHeks> open office word gedumpt voor Libre Office.
<q1x> Chanaida: heb je wel je account toegevoegd en ben je online?
<q1x> OerHeks: bij de volgende Ubuntu release?
<OerHeks> jups, 11.04
<OerHeks> over 101 dagen
<q1x> beter :)
<Gotiniens> pa0tp60, ik zal hem onthouden en aan ons vertaalteam geven
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/
<pa0tp60> tnx
<OerHeks> best mogenlijk dat beide pakketten vertaald worden.
 * OerHeks gebruikt abiword
<OerHeks> KeNSHiN, los netwerkdraadje ?
<Chanaida> kben online en heb account toegevoegd ga nu ff kijken bij updates
<ujjain> mijn draadloos internet snelheid is maar 4MB per seconde tussen computers, terwijl de apparatuur 300mbit geschikt is, halen jullie wel 20MB+ snelheden?
<OerHeks> normaal wel, ujjain. scan eens den omgeving, zit er nog iemand te werken op zelfde kanaal ?
<OerHeks> ow
<renommee> ik wil de opslag cap van de harddisk op de lampserver uitbreiden dell 1850
<renommee> maar intern kan er nier meer bij en heb problemen met het mounten van een usb disk
<renommee> iemand ervaring?
<OerHeks> fstab aanpassen om heb vast te mounten.
<OerHeks> persoonlijk vind ik een ext hdd als opslag 24/7 een slecht idee, teveel ervaring met vastlopers.
<renommee> wat is een beter idee dan?
<renommee> ik wil er ook een grote website vanaf draaien
<OerHeks> waarom kan er intern niks bij ? geen ruimte, of geen aansluiting ?
<Chanaida> ben der weer!
<Chanaida> vraaaagje.
<Chanaida> hoe update je empathy chatprogamma?
<renommee> ik heb een dell 1850 en daar zit nu 2xscsi 78 in
<Chanaida> er staat wel videogesprek blabla. maar, daar ka ik niet op klikken.
<renommee> die kan ik vervangen voor max 300
<Chanaida> dan doe je dat.
<Chanaida> ;p
<renommee> nog te weinig
<Chanaida> hallo ik heb vraagje! help
<Chanaida> hoe updat je empathy chatprogamma?
<erkan^> max 300 ?
<OerHeks> is een IDE of Sata controllerkaartje pci geen oplossing
<OerHeks> afhankelijk van welk soort hdd je wilt aansluiten
<renommee> en dan de scsi perc uiruit?
<OerHeks> update doe je door systeem > beheer > update te draaien, Chanaida
<Chanaida> dankjewel!
<OerHeks> scsi en IDE/Sata kunnen prima naast elkaar werken
<Chanaida> en ook voor empathy msn? of zit die er al in.
<renommee> de ide/sata dan extern?
<OerHeks> alle updates gaan via 1 kanaal. dat houd het simpel en overzichtelijk. ( en je kan niks vergeten )
<OerHeks> nee renommee die gaat ook intern dan
<OerHeks> via usb een hdd draaien, je kan het proberen.
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<Chanaida> oke maar, die empathy msn kan k nog geen videogesprek voeren...
<renommee> is daar ruimte genoeg voor 2 disken? denk je
<josspyker> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/pe1850/en/ug/p1295c10.htm#1043338
<josspyker> oud ding
<OerHeks> hmm meestal kan er in een 1U server wel 5 disken.
<OerHeks> hmm two 15K RPM SCSI 320 drives and 4GB of OCZ DDR2 ECC
<OerHeks> probleem met scsi is, je vind die niet snel groter.
<exalt> hoe maak ik een nieuwe udev rule ?
<exalt> JanC, je kan de datum voor de cursus wel weer eens veranderen :D
* JanC changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<OerHeks> exalt > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/InputConfiguration
<OerHeks> http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/ ziet er ook intressant uit, exalt
<exalt> ty
<OerHeks> grappig, ik ga dat eens proberen met een usb stick, incl plaatje
<OerHeks> zou dat ook een animated png kunnen zijn ?
<JanC> als je een udev tutorial volgt, check dan wel even of die niet te oud is
<sevo> goeavond allemaal
<sevo> ik heb een vraag
<sevo> als ik een ubuntu partition aan t resizen ben via de live cd
<sevo> kan ik dan gewoon films en videos van die schijf bekijken ?
<JanC> met GParted of de installer?
<sevo> installer
<sevo> ja
<sevo> de cd is een installer
<sevo> maar het is het gparted programma
<JanC> en als 't op dezelfde schijf is kan je die normaal niet eens mounten?
<sevo> nee
<sevo> ik moet het via de cd doen
<sevo> maar kan ik dan gewoon die harde schijf die aan t resizen is
<sevo> gebruiken
<sevo> film enz
<JanC> nee
<OerHeks> waarom een schijf resizen en nog een film kijken tegelijk, rare vraag.
<JanC> of als het je toch lukt lijkt me dat geen goed idee
<sevo> omdat het 3 uur lang duurt
<sevo> enikwil graag tijd doden
<OerHeks> nou, je kan irc chatten :-)
<JanC> patience  :P
<trijntje> het gaat sneller als je eerst de windows schijf defragmenteert, maar als i nu al bezig is ;)
<sevo> ik moet helemaal voor niks win7 dual boot erop gaan zetten
<sevo> omdat ik black ops niet op ubuntu aan de praat krijg
<JanC> sevo: vergeet niet, als je op één of andere manier GParted of de live-sessie laat crashen is die partitie mogelijk onbruikbaar nadien
<sevo> ja dat las ik net ja
<sevo> maar ik heb een goeie pc
<sevo> en ik doe niet veel
<sevo> ik kan dus wel gewoon via een usb een film kijken?
<JanC> crashes kunnen door vanalles komen...
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat een andere partitie van de disk unavailable is, tijdens resize.
<JanC> sevo: heb je geen andere PC ?
<sevo> jawel
<JanC> of lees een boek of zo  ;)
<sevo> maar ik heb maar 1 beeldscherm
<sevo> hahaha
<sevo> ik wil black ops spelen:P
<JanC> of lees wat nieuwssites op internet of zo
<sevo> dat is toch allemaal onzinnige manipulatie dat nieuws
<sevo> voorgekauwde rotzooi
<JanC> dan moet je leren selectief lezen  ☺
<sevo> ow daar ben ik heel goed in
<sevo> maar begint een beetje saai te worden
<JanC> lees wat manpages op je systeem dan
<CuraHack> hiets te doen? Help mij dan
<CuraHack> ik heb dit probleem vanaf gisteren
<Cees> het maakt niet zo veel uit dat de schijf niet gedeframenteerd is, defragmenteren plaatst losse bestanden aaneengesloten maar niet perse bij elkaar en/of vooraan.
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GeenDefragmentatieNodig
<sevo> ja
<sevo> ubuntu heeft geen defragmentatie nodug
<CuraHack> ik kan niets installeren/updaten, ook niet suspenden, of shutdown
<CuraHack> het blijft hangen of geeft een error over pidgin-data
<CuraHack> pidgin data wilde niet upgraden bij de laatste update
<CuraHack> kreeg een dependency probleem
<CuraHack> niets fixt het
<CuraHack> dpkg, apt-get install -f, ???
<CuraHack> The following packages will be upgraded:
<CuraHack>   pidgin-data
<CuraHack> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CuraHack> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<CuraHack> Need to get 8,650kB of archives.
<CuraHack> After this operation, 463kB of additional disk space will be used.
<CuraHack> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main pidgin-data 1:2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04 [8,650kB]
<CuraHack> Fetched 8,650kB in 51s (167kB/s)
<CuraHack> (Reading database ... 340249 files and directories currently installed.)
<CuraHack> Preparing to replace pidgin-data 1:2.7.7-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04 (using .../pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04_all.deb) ...
<CuraHack> Unpacking replacement pidgin-data ...
<CuraHack> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04_all.deb (--unpack):
<CuraHack>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/48/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 0:1.64-1
<CuraHack> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<sevo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<CuraHack> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04_all.deb (--unpack):
<CuraHack> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/48/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 0:1.64-1
<CuraHack> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<OerHeks> facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 0:1.64-1
<CuraHack> I know
<CuraHack> ik heb het al gedelete
<OerHeks> komt die uit een ppa ?
<CuraHack> nee, pidgin ppa
<CuraHack> nee, toch gewoon Ubuntu
<CuraHack> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main pidgin-data 1:2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04 [8,650kB]
<OerHeks> lucid ?
<OerHeks> 9.10 ?
<CuraHack> 10.04
<OerHeks> gooi weg en voeg opnieuw toe voor 10.04 Karmic Koala >  ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<OerHeks> deze haalt ook den key op
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/
<OerHeks> daarna lijsten updaten en zien of herinstall lukt
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CuraHack> ok
<OerHeks> of die install -f  , om te Fixen
<CuraHack> Removing pidgin-ppa ...
<CuraHack> OK
<CuraHack> lijkt goed
<OerHeks> :-)
<CuraHack> maar toen had ik de pidgin ppa weg gehaald
<CuraHack> nu heb ik het er weer in:
<CuraHack> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<CuraHack> en alweer hetzelfde probleem
<CuraHack> The following packages will be upgraded:    pidgin-data
<OerHeks> hmm dit is ook jouw probleem > http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10337646
<OerHeks> ppa verwijderen, pidgin geheel verwijderen met --purge of 'complete removal'
<OerHeks> dan kan je weer opniew beginnen, zonder die facebook plugin
<hansw> re
<CuraHack> ok, klaar
<CuraHack> pidgin-data is geupdate :D
<CuraHack> gelukkig, nu kan ik weer doorgaan met ubuntu suspenden
<CuraHack> 1 maand lang zonder rebooten etc. heerlijk ;)
<OerHeks> ja test dat :-)
<Norbert> vraagje ik wil unbuntu installeren op me pc maar hij kan me harde schijf nie vinden
<Norbert> of heeft het een bepaalde format ndig
<OerHeks> .. kan je harde schijf niet vinden, 1e keer dat ik dit hoor.
<OerHeks> wat voor pc/laptop heb je ?
<Norbert> acer
<Norbert> aspire
<OerHeks> heeft er een ander OS op gestaan, XP ?
<OerHeks> kijk dan in de bios, bij je hdd, deze moet op AHCI staan, niet ide
<Norbert> oke en dat geeft geen probleme met vista
<OerHeks> als deze mode op IDE staat, en je zet hem op AHCI, dan is je HDD niet meer leesbaar, dan zul je opnieuw moeten installeren
<OerHeks> dus red je data dan eerst :-)
<Norbert> hmmmmmmz
<Norbert> kzal ff kieken waar ie op staat
<Norbert> kheb ff gekeken maar die keuze heb ik nie
<Norbert> en hoort de hdd geen ext4 te zijn in plaats van nfts zag ik op google
<OerHeks> ja, ubuntu gebruikt ext2/3/4
<Norbert> oh dan hoef ik alleen ff me hdd te formatten :)
<OerHeks> als je geen vrije ruimte hebt, dan zul je de partitie kleiner moeten maken
<Norbert> kheb een zee van ruimte dus da scheeld
<OerHeks> of leeg nog beter. laat Ubuntu 'gehele schijf gebruiken'
<Norbert> komt goed gaat ik ff ubuntu erop knallen nu
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<RawChid> Dit is het kanaal voor hulp met ubuntu ;)
<odracir34> oki
<OerHeks> :-)
<odracir34> hallo oertje
<odracir34> ik heb mijn printer als netwerk printer in gesteld in ubuntu dat ging goed, maar krijg de scanner niet aan de praat.
<odracir34> heeft iemand een idee waaraan dat zou kunnen liggen.
<OerHeks> om welke netwerkprinter gaat het ?
<odracir34> het gaat om de xp710w van epson
<odracir34> jij heb mij daar aleenss mee geholpen oer
<OerHeks> mogenlijk ja, even denken
<odracir34> preinten doet het goed
<odracir34> maar scannen gaat niet
<OerHeks> px710w denk ik
<OerHeks> ik lees hier iets, 2 weken oud, antwoord #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654335
<OerHeks> maar dit gaat over sane ...
<OerHeks> ik zie geen epkowa, dus die zal wel met die scan driver meekomen.
<odracir34> ik gs mij er evenin verdiepen
<OerHeks> ha de link staat er niet in
<OerHeks> maar hij is wel te vinden > http://support.epson-europe.com/APSBusiness/LinuxDriver.html
<MedUsaXIII> Hey, en meteen een vraagje, hebben jullie ook een hoge load van flash in firefox ? Ik heb geen state of the art systeem maar als ik een beetje YouTube fulmpje pak gaat me load naar 80% op 2 cores.
<OerHeks> ja, flash video is niet echt zuinig.
<MedUsaXIII> Vind het maar nisk soms, vooral op Vimeo
<OerHeks> hangt ook een beetje af, welke GPU je gebruikt.
<MedUsaXIII> ati 4870, maar die lijkt niks af te vangen, of moet ik daar special settings voor enabelen ?
<JanC> MedUsaXIII: HD ?
<JanC> het probleem is dat Adobe niet deftig hardware-versnelling gebruikt...  :-/
<JanC> en ook nog eens nodeloos veel conversies doet IIRC
<MedUsaXIII> JanD, ja bij 480p = 60% load, 720=80% en full screen trekt die soms niet.
<RawChid> Helaas is dat vrij normaal
<JanC> als je even googlet moet je wel een paar bakken kritiek op Adobe vinden daarover  ;)
<MedUsaXIII> Ja ik had er al wat naar gegoogeld, en was al bang dat het "gewoon" aan flash lag. Ik dacht, gooi het nog is in de groep
<RawChid> Soms gebruik ik flash dingen in Virtual Box
<MedUsaXIII> RawChid, en dat werkt lekker ?
<OerHeks> als ik na binnenhalen ( in pauzestand) in /home/oer/.mozilla/firefox/<willekeurig nummer>.default/Cache kijk, is daar een map met me video
<OerHeks> eenmaal binnen, loopt het prima :-)
<MedUsaXIII> En dan die gewoon lokaal afspelen ? Humor, zit er niet ook een Youtube functie in de standart player van Ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> elke player kan flv afspelen denk ik
<OerHeks> totem vlc
<MedUsaXIII> OerHeks, ja dat weet ik, maar er zit ook echt een module in om vanaf de player youtube te doorzoeken
<MedUsaXIII>  Als je sidebar aan zet, kun je boven in kiezen: Playlist, Proberties, Youtube, BBC. Werkt alleen voor geen meter
<OerHeks> idd, nooit opgevallen
<JanC> dat werkt hier wel gewoon hoor
<JanC> BBC niet, omdat ze dat blokkeren als je buiten UK zit
<OerHeks> vlc - openen - netwerk streak, plak url
<JanC> maar Arte bijvoorbeeld wel
<JanC> maar voor YouTube zijn er ook allerlei tools en Firefox extensions die de video downloaden
<OerHeks> streak/stream*
<JanC> en voor Vimeo en de meeste bekende video-sites
<OerHeks> even testen met vlc http://vimeo.com/channels/hd
<JanC> ik vind die extension(s) handiger, werkt met bijna elke site...   ;)
<MedUsaXIII> True true, maar uiteindelijk, zou flash gewoon me CPU niet leeg moeten trekken en zouden we die viedeos gewoon goed online moeten kunnen kijken toch ?
<OerHeks> dit hangt af van GPU en driver, denk ik.
<MedUsaXIII> Ik hoop dat mijn readon 4870 sterk genoeg is om HD af te kunnen spelen, dus ik gok dat het bij de driver/flash licht
<OerHeks> compiz desktop effecten
<MedUsaXIII> OerHeks, wat is daarmee ?
<OerHeks> die zijn leuk.
<OerHeks> soms, als je die uitschakeld, loopt alle videostreams plots beter
<MedUsaXIII> Ik zal het is proberen, denk wel dat het uitmaakt. Hoewel ik al bestwel weinig effects aan heb staan.
<CuraHack> iemand hier ooit met ispCP gewerkt?
<JanC> misschien
<CuraHack> ik krijg een fastCGI erro
<JanC> ik niet
<JanC> welke fout?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-18
<michael> hallo daar
<michael>  erop kan zetten ik heb mijn pc geresized zodat ik win
<Guest40976> hij staat nou op de derde partitie met de windows installer
<Guest40976> maar ik krijg dan dit bericht
<Guest40976> er kan geen nieuwe systeempartitie worden gemaakt en geen bestaande systeempartitie worden gevonden
<Guest40976> ik moet die partitie als het goed is naar boven schuiven
<Guest40976> hoe meot dat in ubuntu ?
<q1x> gparted?
<OerHeks> wat probeer je te doen, Guest40976 , windows op een partitie te zetten ?
<Guest40976> ja
<Guest40976> win7
<Guest40976> maar als ik de cd erin doe dan staat het vrije gedeelte op partition3
<Guest40976> en dan geeft ie dit bericht aan als ik op volgende klik
<Guest40976> er kan geen nieuwe systeempartitie worden gemaakt en geen bestaande systeempartitie worden gevonden
<OerHeks> volgens mij wil windows 7 een hele schijf, voor zichzelf.
<Guest40976> ja ik heb de schijf geresized
<OerHeks> niet echt een ubuntu issue
<Guest40976> duurde 12 uurtjes
<Guest40976> 50gb
<Guest40976> tuurlijk
<Guest40976> wel
<Guest40976> ik heb ubuntu 10.10 erop staan
<Guest40976> en ik wil een dual boot doen
<OerHeks> ik adviseer altijd, eerst windows installeren, dan pas ubuntu.
<Guest40976> ja daar heb ik nu niet veel aan
<Guest40976> ik heb teveel data op ubuntu staan
<Guest40976> om het even te gaan verplaatsten naar een externe harde schijf ofzo
<Guest40976> kan je in ubuntu
<Guest40976> geen partitions naar boven schuiven
<Guest40976> ik zie bij gparted Resize/Move staan
<Guest40976> maar dan krijg ik weer het venster dat hoeveel vrije mb je wilt hebben
<Gotiniens> Guest40976, is je hele hardeschijf al bezit met partities soms?
<Gotiniens> want dan kan je inderdaad een aprtitie niet verwijderen
<Gotiniens> euh
<Gotiniens> verplaatsen
<Guest40976> ja toen ik ubuntu heb geinstalleerd
<Guest40976> heb ik een root partitie gemaakt een home partitie en de rest vrij gelaten
<Guest40976> en daar heb ik ubuntu op geinstalleerd
<Guest40976> ik moet ubuntu dus weer overnieuw installeren
<Guest40976> pff
<Gotiniens> windows kan wel op je laaste partitie staan trouwens, dat heb ik ook hier
<che10> hallo
<che10> ik heb een vraag
<che10> heb op mijn laptop windows wn ubuntu  staan
<che10> Ik wil dus Windows XP definitief verwijderen hoe doe ik dit maar ik wil wel de bootloader hoeden zodat ik wel Ubuntu kan opstarten.
<Gotiniens> heb je ubuntu met Wubi geinstalleerd?
<che10> wat is wubi?
<che10> Heb ubuntu geinstalleerd van usb stick
<Gotiniens> ah ok
<Gotiniens> dan heb je geen wubi gebruikt
<che10> installatievolgore  eerst XP en daarna Ubuntu
<che10> oke
<Gotiniens> dan kan je gewoon de windows xp partitie verwijden
<che10> via......
<Gotiniens> dit kan je doen met gparted
<che10> oke en dan formatteren als ext4
<Gotiniens> dat kan ook ja
<che10> de bootloader hoe zit het dan daarmee
<che10> kan ik gewoon opstarten met ubuntu
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> de bootloader staat op een apart gedeelte van de harde schijf, en gedeelte in de ubuntu partitie
<che10> oke ga het proberen op hoop van zege:0
<che10> :)
<Gotiniens> Windows doet daar niks mee
<che10> oke het is dus wel veilig
<Gotiniens> yep
<che10> en later kan ik XP uit de loader verwijderen
<Gotiniens> dat gaat vanzelf
<che10> neem ik aan
<Gotiniens> je kan het ook wel forceren met de hand
<Gotiniens> sudo update-grub2
<che10> oke harstikke bedank ga het proberen.
<che10> oke
<che10> Wil later openBSD naast Ubuntu installeren
<Coin> halo room
<Coin> ik ben aan het sukkelen
<Coin> met de terminal
<exalt> oke
<Coin> ik kom er niet uit
<Coin> ik moet bestanden verplaatsen naar root/usr/ati
<Coin> vanaf home/tub/ati/
<exalt> Coin: wat wil je bereiken en wie zegt dat dat zo moet ?
<Coin> developer zei dat
<Coin> ik moet enkel bestanden verplaatsen
<OerHeks> sudo cp /home/tub/ati/bestandsnaam /root/usr/ati
<Coin> ff aan de slag...dank je
<Coin> sudo cp /home/tubbizar/ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-lnx64 /root/usr/ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-lnx64 cp: map ‘/home/tubbizar/ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-lnx64’ wordt overgeslagen
<Coin> file 1 is een dir met bestanden
<Coin> file 2 een lege dir
<OerHeks> dus die ati-stream-sdk etc is een map
<Coin> lastig leren de terminal
<Gotiniens> voor directories moet je de -f optie meegeven
<Gotiniens> euh sorry
<Gotiniens> -r
<OerHeks> jups, met mappen gebruik je -r recursive
<Coin> hmm
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Coin> file 1 is idd een map met bestanden en mappen
<Coin> file 2 een bestaande lege map waar allers naar toe moet
<playere> hallo
<playere> ?
<JVB> bestaat er voor linux een grafische html-maker ( zoals bv DreamWeaver in Windows ) ?
<janmoesen> JVB: probeer bluegriffon of zijn voorloper nvu eens
<JVB> ik zal eens proberen
<playere> is er iemand die me kan helpen als ik naar muziek of naar videos kijk gaat het 2 keer zo snel en ik hoor geen geluid
<janmoesen> ik vermoed dat de upgrade van libc6 mijn systeem verneukt heeft: ik kan niet meer opstarten, zelfs niet in single mode — wat nu? de laatste uitvoer was: "Preparing to replace libc6 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.6 (using .../libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7_i386.deb) ..." gevolgd door "Unpacking replacement libc6 ..." en dan de "Connection reset by peer"
<janmoesen> playere: vlc?
<playere> ?
<playere> wat vic
<janmoesen> welk videoprogramma gebruik je?
<playere> nee ik bedoel als ik op youtube be dan kan ik gaan die videos in eens heel snel
<janmoesen> ah
<janmoesen> geen idee, sorry
<OerHeks> vreemd, nog nooit gezien.
<janmoesen> enkel op youtube? en niet op bv. vimeo.com? http://vimeo.com/15866184
<playere> op alles is het zo
<OerHeks> welke flash gebruik je playere ?
<playere>  ik heb adobe flash plugin en flashblock extension for firefox gedouwlnoad in software center
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat die flashblock dit veroorzaakt?
<OerHeks> schakel deze uit, herstart browser en test het uit.
<playere> oke
<playere> maar als je een mp3 file op je computer hebt staan en je klikt er op dan komt er zoort van media player die gaat ook te snel is het probleem dat ook verholpen?.
<OerHeks> nog nooit meegemaakt, te snel afspelen. ik heb geen idee waar dit aan ligt.
<playere> maar ik heb ook geen geluid
<playere> ?
<playere> en toen het geluid weg ging gebeurde dit alles
<Gotiniens> hoe weet je dan of een mp3 te snel afspeelt?
<OerHeks> heb je die flashblock al uitgeschakeld en getest ?
<OerHeks> dan weet je het antwoord
<playere> want als ik naar de tijd kijk gaat hij in eens 2keer zo snel
<playere> ja ik het nu proberen
<hans_> mensen
<hans_> ik heb een probleem
<hans_> ik heb een swap partition een root patition en een gewone partition
<hans_> hoe kan ik die drie met elkaar mergen
<OerHeks> die 3 partities zijn normaal, waarom wil je ze samenvoegen ?
<hans_> tijdens de install
<hans_> heb ik die met de advanced opties zo gedaan
<hans_> maar ik wil ze samenvoegen
<OerHeks> samenvoegen gaat niet, denk ik.
<OerHeks> waarom wil je dat, dat is me niet duidelijk.
<hans_> nou, ik wil wind=7 erop zetten voor een dual boot maar hij pakt die partition niet omdat die niet op de 1e plek staat
<hans_> of de 2e
<OerHeks> dat is een windows eigenschap idd, die wil vooraan.
<hans_> ik weet het
<hans_> en ik word knettergek omdat ik nu ubuntu eraf moet gooien
<hans_> en dan win7 erop en daarna weer ubuntu erop
<OerHeks> daarom adviseer ik ook altijd, eerst windows, dan ubuntu installeren. (al heb ik ooit gelezen dat dat niet hoeft, maar ik weet niet beter met al die foutmeldingen)
<hans_> maar ik zoek een andere mogelijkheid
<hans_> kan ik een ntfs partition verplaatsten ??
<OerHeks> ja, in principe wel.
<OerHeks> gparted zou dat moeten kunnen.
<hans_> wat ik doe is
<hans_> rechtermuisknop
<hans_> en dan resize/move
<hans_> maar dan krijg ik alleen het gevraagde hoeveelheid free space die je wil
<hans_> hoe verplaats je die dan
<OerHeks> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/move/move.htm
<OerHeks> het doel moet natuurlijk leeg zijn
<jk> en maak backups :P
<hans_> thx
<josspyker__> hans_, installeer windows in virtualbox
<hans_> dit is verplaatsen naar een ander harde scijf
<hans_> ik bedoel van prioriteit verplaatsen
<hans_> verplaatsen/veranderen ach wat maakt het uit
<OerHeks> verplaatsen kan op dezelfde disk, als je de ruimte vrij hebt
<OerHeks> dus niet 'omwisselen'
<Ronnie> heeft iemand verstand van streaming radio vanaf je laptop. Situatie......
<Ronnie> ik heb een laptop met Ubuntu, daar speel ik lokaal vanaf rhytmbox mijn muziek. Nu wil ik deze muziek in de huiskamer laten horen. We hebben een digital receiver die internet radio stations kan afspelen. Hoe zorg ik er gemakkeljk voor dat ik muziek via een stream kan laten horen?
<Gotiniens> is er mischien een plugin die van rhythmbox een stream maakt?
<Gotiniens> of via pulseaudio?
<Gotiniens> zo niet zijn ampache of MPD je beste keus denk ik
<Ronnie> MPD?
<Gotiniens> MPD ja
<OerHeks> http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/07/howto-streaming-music-from-ubuntu-1004.html met firefly en rhythmbox
<OerHeks> je kan android voor elk ander toestel wisselen natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> daap is geen streaming toch?
<Ronnie> OerHeks: ik zal eens kijken
<Gotiniens> wel grote kans dat je digital receiver ook daap ondersteunt, maar dat moet je even kijken
<OerHeks> als het een squeezebox is > http://www.ihavetheknowledge.nl/How-To/Installeer-Squeezebox-in-Ubuntu-Server-10.04
<Ronnie> nope, geen daap ondersteuning
<Gotiniens> dan wordt dat hem niet :(
<Gotiniens> dan denk ik dat MPD de beste optie is
<Gotiniens> Ronnie, http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration
<Gotiniens> en dan het kopje built in HTTP streaming
<Gotiniens> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Built-in_HTTP_streaming
<Ronnie> ik zit net te kijken welke frontends allemaal ondersteund worden
<OerHeks> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<OerHeks> beetje veel.
<Ronnie> ja, maar geen bekende
<Ronnie> allemaal 'a small/minimal application...'
<Gotiniens> Ronnie, MPD clients kunnen zowiezo enkel MPD aan, dus echt bekende zul je niet vinden
<Gotiniens> http://gmpclient.org/ deze is best uitgebreid
<Ronnie> ziet er idd redelijk uit
<Gotiniens> je hebt ook clients voor op je telefoon, zo kan je de playlist aanpassen in de woonkamer
<OerHeks> en volume
<Gotiniens> dat zal je waarschijnlijk op je receiver regelen
<Gotiniens> dat is imo nog steeds een pijnpunt vind ik, vaak ben je al voorbij 3 volume regelaars voordat het in je boxen komt
<Gotiniens> dat moet er imo 1 worden, maar dat is offtopic hier d
<OerHeks> een netwerk stream audio, die stream heeft toch geen volume instelling op de pc waar de service draaid ?
<Gotiniens> waarschijnlijk heeft de stream service wel een volume knop
<lemio> waarschijnlijk is ubuntu op de ipon (lees mens(en) die ubuntu en andere opensource OS laten zien)
<OerHeks> ipon = ?
<Ronnie> ik kijk morgen wel weer verder
<lemio> ipon is in de jaarbeurs utrecht een beurs voor informatica in het onderwijs. (just like i&i) :P
<Ronnie> bedankt jongens
<lemio> http://www.ipon.nl/
<OerHeks> ah leuk, mwanzo past daar ook wel tussen
<lemio> alleen nog even uitzoeken wat en hoe...
<OerHeks> 13 en 14 april 2011
<lemio> ... onze ict leraar heeft banden met de organisator(en) hiervan
<lemio> en zorgt ervoor dat wij (lees stel opensource gekken) daarheen gaan
<lemio> ik ga wat over Arduino vertellen, sven over Ubuntu...
<lemio> wat is mwanzo
<OerHeks> even de list met exposanten snuffelen, ik ken vast wel een deurtje
<lemio> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<lemio> dat?
<OerHeks> dat zijn een groep gebruikers die anderen graag op weg helpen, hoe bij te dragen.
<OerHeks> maar eigenlijk ook Ubuntu en structuur te doorgronden, leren
<lemio> okey, ik vraag me trouwens af. MIsschien is edubuntu wel beter geschikt voor deze beurs
<lemio> ...
<OerHeks> ja, edubuntu classroom server
<OerHeks> leuk spul
<lemio> kun je me even uitleggen wat dat precies is?
<lemio> is dat een soort netwerk... met leerlingen, zodat leerlingen overal kunnen inloggen met hun eigen bestanden...
<lemio> ? dat gok ik nu
<OerHeks> classroom server, dat zegt het eigenlijk al, beheer van een classroom netwerkje
<OerHeks> meekijken, opdrachten geven, toetsjes doen, met scores
<OerHeks> classroom applicaties met lesstof, en mogenlijkheid om zelf lesstof samen te stellen
<lemio> okey. nice. Kan je dan ook inloggen als leerling en bestanden van jezelf veranderen. (of moet je er dat zelf bij maken...)
<OerHeks> ja, je maakt een klas aan, met leerlingen-accountjes
<lemio> ik ga dit aan mijn leraar voorstellen om in het ict lokaal te installeren. Naast windows :P
<lemio> Want anders gaan photoshop fans huilen...
<OerHeks> en over de accounts kan je een admin zetten, en over de lesstof deed ik ook extra accounts.
<lemio> jij hebt ervaring ;)
<OerHeks> zgn ouders
<OerHeks> gewoon eens proberen, desnoods in virtualbox
<lemio> is dit de laatste versie van https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IntrepidClassroomServer
<lemio> Cassroom server?
<lemio> want er staat 8.10
<lemio> en dat is uit 2008 :P
<OerHeks> huh ?
<OerHeks> nee hij is er ook in 10.04 >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<OerHeks> ehm 10.10
<OerHeks> misschien wil je leraar de LTS perse, kan me dat voorstellen
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<Gotiniens> lemio, moeten jullie dat zelf organiseren?
<Gotiniens> anders kan je mischien contact opnemen met ons promotie team
<Gotiniens> die hebben ervaring met beurzen enz
<lemio> Nou, hij is wel actief daarin. Op de I&I conferentie liepen we rond en heb ik een stukje Arduino gepresenteerd. Toen heeft een rijke man (lees miljoenair baas van http://www.linuxmag.nl/)
<lemio> http://computertotaal.nl/
<lemio> en nog wat andere bladen
<lemio> ons uitgenodigd om op Ipon te zijn...
<lemio> Ik weet de bedoeling ook nog niet helemaal
<lemio> en mijn leraar ook niet...
<Gotiniens> computertotaal en linux mag hebben niet dezelfde baas (uitgever)
<Gotiniens> maar goed
<exalt> lemio, nog een arduino expert nodig ?
<OerHeks> he he
<lemio> dat ben jij? vet...
<exalt> nouja ik ben geen pro :P maar ik ken wel wat arduino ja :)
<lemio> ik moet het er nog maar eens met meneer Peeters over hebben voor we daar met een team van 50 man staan :P
<exalt> lemio, ik ben bezig met een zelf balancerende robot
<OerHeks> ik ben niet duur.
<exalt> met een custom "arduino :)"
<lemio> vet, ik heb een naar de zon draaiend zonnepaneel gemaakt, en een speeltafel
<lemio> http://lemio.nl/projecten.php
<lemio> ik ben gratis :P , maar ik weet niet eens of we een standje hebben ja of nee...
<lemio> maar ik hoor wel animo, dat is sowiso goed
<RawChid> lemio, als je serieus Ubuntu wilt promoten zal ik wel eens contact opnemen met het promotieteam. Zij hebben MISSCHIEN wel materiaal ter beschikking (uitdeel cd's, Ubuntu vlag voor bij je stand, etc..)
<OerHeks> Expositieruimte exclusief standbouw € 192 per m² (minimale afname 15 m²) plus Standaard uniforme houtbouw € 115 per m²  ex btw
<lemio> Ik ga dit even doormailen aan mijn leraar
<OerHeks> 15 x 307 x 1.20
<exalt> lemio, autarkisch huis leuk :)
<RawChid> Wat voor opleiding doe je als ik vragen mag lemio
<lemio> jep,
<lemio> VWO
<lemio> N&T 4e klas
<lemio> maar ik ben wat ICT betreft al voorbij de 6e
<lemio> en op sommige punten voorbij mijn leraar :P
<RawChid> Ah, cool. En dan al met Open Source bezig? (of is het gewoon ICT in het algemeen)
<RawChid> Oke
<lemio> Opensource is wel een hot item
<RawChid> Op school ook?
<lemio> en arduino (dat is prototypes bouwen)
<RawChid> Geluiden die ik hoor zijn vaak dat het vooral Windows enzo is
<lemio> ja, bij informatica wel
<lemio> en ik heb op de bieb ook cdtjes uitgedeeld
<RawChid> Leuk, toen ik op de middelbare school zat was het MS Access en Visual Basic wat we moesten doen :P
<lemio> tja maar dat doen we zelf he
<lemio> ik gebruik ook zelf liever photoshop dan GIMP
<lemio> alleen programeren in Ubuntu is makkelijker
<lemio> bij ons PHP HTML MYSQL JAVA
<lemio> da's wel beter
<lemio> wat dat betreft zijn de tijden wel vooruit gegaan
<lemio> we hebben ook geen boeken
<lemio> maar dit wordt #offtopic
<lemio> even totaal iets anders
<OerHeks> nou ja, wel nuttig
<lemio> weet iemand een 3D meetkundig programma wat goed is en werkt onder linux
<OerHeks> blender ?
<OerHeks> hi hi
<RawChid> Je mag best een beetje offtopic vragen, als je maar geen hulpvragers in de weg zit ;)
<RawChid> Blender is om 3d modellen te maken, geen meetkunde voor zover ik weet
<lemio> het gaat om http://www.math4all.nl/
<OerHeks> je kan je uitleven met vergelijkingen en wetten
<lemio> ze gebruiken nu Cabri3D-plug-in
<lemio> maar dit is niet opensource en niet beschikbaar voor linux
<OerHeks> je bedoelt een autocad variant ?
<lemio> terwijs hun lesmothode juist opensource moet zijn
<RawChid> lemio: handige link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Alternatives
<lemio> http://www.cabri.com/cabri-3d.html hier een filmpje van wat ze nu gebruiken
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuMath
<lemio> maar even terug naar het vorige topic: onze school representeerd niet de gemiddelde school ofzo.
<lemio> zijn hier nog andere leerlingen op het VO, ik vraag me af hoe andere scholen dat dan doen?
<RawChid> Op het forum zitten wel wat lui in het VO zitten ;)
<lemio> ik ben nog niet echt een alternatief voor Cabri3D gevonden...
<JanC> lemio: misschien eens vragen aan de edubuntu-gemeenschap
<JanC> ik betwijfel of je een 1-op-1-vervanging zal vinden, maar misschien wel een alternatief?
<lemio> oei het edubuntu forum is dood :P
<lemio> ik bedoel chat
<lemio> @exhalt wat voor een arduino heb je dan
<ricardo> hey
<ricardo> zou iemand mij willen en kunnen helpen?, heb problemen met booten vanaf usb
<lemio> wat is het probleem?
<lemio> wat heb je gedownload
<lemio> en hoe heb je het op je usb gezet?
<ricardo> ik heb linux 10.10 gedownload, en dat programmatje om het op een usb stick te zetten
<JanC> lemio: je kan hun ML proberen
<ricardo> alles gedaan volgens de instructies maar
<ricardo> maar.....hij start niet op via de pc, de laptop niet (waar ik het op wil hebben) de desktop wel
<ricardo> het gaat om een compaq PP 2150
<lemio> ik denk dat het idd om het bios gaat
<lemio> staat dat wel goed?
<JanC> BIOS-instellingen laten booten vanaf USB toe?
<ricardo> ja
<ricardo> bios staat als eerse op verwisselbare schijven
<ricardo> dan op hard disk
<ricardo> en dan op netwerk
<JanC> en USB staat vóór harde schijf in bootvolgorde?
<JanC> okee
<JanC> is dat een oude laptop?
<ricardo> hij is wel iets ouder ja
<ricardo> http://s.lowyat.net/uploads//attach-82/post-212082-1246685891_thumb.jpg
<ricardo> zo 1 is het er
<JanC> sommige oudere BIOS'en hebben problemen als een USB-stick al dan niet een partitietabel heeft (ben vergeten welke van de 2)
<ricardo> aha
<ricardo> wat zou ik hieraan kunnen doen?, want kan helemaal niet meer opstarten en de laptop kan dus niks meer
<JanC> oh, en met partitietabel, zorg dat de boot-partitie als bootable gemarkeerd is!
<JanC> sommige BIOS'en vallen daar ook (onnodig) over
<lemio> maar je wou USB booten toch?
<ricardo> ja dat wou ik ja
<lemio> Dan ga je in de BIOS en zet je USB bovenaan in de lijst van boot devices
<ricardo> janc hoe kan ik dat doen dan?:P
<ricardo> ja lemio dat heb ik gedaan:p
<lemio> okey... dan klopt er waarschijnlijk iets niet op de USB stick...
<ricardo> en volgensmij is het al als bootable gemarkeerd, want als ik hem in me desktop doe en ik start op dan doet hij het wel
<JanC> boot-vlag kan je zetten met GParted of zo (als die nog niet ingesteld is)
<ricardo> oke, ik heb het nog even geprobeerd in de desktop pc doet hij het wel, is dat dan nog nodig om hem zo in te stellen?
<JanC> ricardo: het punt is dat die boot-vlag technisch niet nodig is, maar sommige BIOS'en controleren er op
<ricardo> oke, dan ga ik dat proberen, welke software moet ik daar voor gebruiken?
<JanC> gewoon brain-dead BIOS-makers of zo  ;)
<JanC> zie een paar lijnen hierboven  ;)
<JanC> mogelijk moet je GParted eerst nog installeren
<ricardo> oow oke
<CyberGabber> ricardo: Kun je niet starten, en dan op bv F12 (one-time boot sequence) starten, dit laat eenmalig starten van bv usb toe
<JanC> ricardo: trouwens, wat bedoel je met niet booten?
<lemio> opstraten
<JanC> maar wat gebeurt er?
<lemio> reboot is opnieuw opstarten
<lemio> en boot opstarten :P
<JanC> nee, boot is technisch gezien het eerste stuk van het opstarten  ;)
<ricardo> nou, hij pakt de usb stick niet met het opstarten, en windows is defect, en dan krijg ik gewoon de foutmelding van windows
<ricardo> (windows kan niet meer opstarten dus)
<JanC> m.a.w. hij boot vanaf de harde schijf en geeft dan een fout?
<ricardo> ja
<JanC> right, okay
<ricardo> usb staat wel bovenaan in menu
<ricardo> nouja, het komt erop neer, k zal eens kijken hoe het heet
<JanC> dan vindt die je USB-disk niet, of denkt dat die niet bootable is
<ricardo> removable devices heet het
<ricardo> oke
<JanC> ik hoop dat "removable devices" ook USB betekent  ☺
<ricardo> ja, lijkt me van wel
<ricardo> ik ben nu dat gparted aan het downloaden
<JanC> en niet CD of floppy  :P
<ricardo> bedankt voor de hulp vast iniedergeval:D
<JanC> ricardo: ik bedoel gparted in software center hé
<ricardo> ja, hoop het ook, maar een usb stick valt daar ook onder als het goed is
<ricardo> he
<ricardo> in de bios dus?
<ricardo> sorry ben niet echt een hele grote computer techneut:P
<JanC> in Ubuntu: Toepassingen --> Ubuntu softwarecentrum
<ricardo> oow
<ricardo> ja, maar daar kom ik helemaal niet in dus
<JanC> eh?
<ricardo> dan moet dus eerst ubntu opgestart zijn?
<JanC> oh, je hebt die USB gemaakt vanuit Windows of zo?
<ricardo> ja
<ricardo> met een computer met windows 7
<ricardo> heb je toevallig een idee hoe ik het dan kan doen?:P
<OerHeks> je stelt je bios in, als de usb stick erin zit, hoop ik ?
<JanC> dat hoeft normaal niet, maar misschien wel nuttig met oudere...
<OerHeks> idd JanC
<ricardo> dus eerst usb erin, en dan volgorde van bios veranderen van het booten
<ricardo> en dan opnieuw opstarten?
<OerHeks> usb erin, booten naar bios
<ricardo> oke, dan ga ik dat proberen
<ricardo> en moet ik het dan in de bios opnieuw instellen?
<OerHeks> ja, ik denk zelfs dat je stick met naam er bij staat
<ricardo> ik neem aan onder advanced>boot?
<OerHeks> ja bootdevices
<ricardo> onder opstarten staat verwisselbare eenheden, CD-ROM station, Vaste Schijf en Netwerkstart
<OerHeks> denk die 1e ?
<ricardo> ja, ze staan in die volgorde
<ricardo> moet ik dan opslaan en bootmenu afsluiten?
<OerHeks> dat is oke.
<ricardo> en kijken wat hij dan doet?
<OerHeks> anders de cd-versie proberen. * mits je een cd-r hebt, en kan branden op de pc waar je nu op werkt
<ricardo> branden kan je, heb cdr maar in de laptop zit geen cd speler meer:(
<OerHeks> hmm netwerk install
<ricardo> en hoe werkt dat??:$
<ricardo> daar heb ik echt helemaal geen ervaring mee
<OerHeks> ik ook niet precies
<ricardo> oow
<ricardo> oke
<OerHeks> dit lijkt me mogenlijk, als de pc waar je nu op zit, een 2e netwerk kaart heeft
<OerHeks> dan een 1<>1 connectie maken, pxe boot
<ricardo> dus dan gewoon een netwerk kabel tussen de pc en laptop steken?
<OerHeks> ja, en dan op de host pxe service draaien, met de 10.10 iso
<ricardo> okw, wn pxeservice moet ik downloaden?
<ricardo> die computer zit trouwens op draadloos, kan ik hem dan ook aan de achterkant erin steken gewoon?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Cees> ricardo, kan je de harddisk overzetten in de desktop met unetbootin linux installeren. Harddisk weer in de laptop en klaar.
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UNetbootin
<Cees> Daar heb ik wel ervaring mee, niet meer een netwerk installatie.
<OerHeks> of windows > http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-without-cd-usb-via-the-internet/
<OerHeks> je kan kiezen uit cli, of gewoon gui ( langzamer )
<Cees> De wiki is niet 100% duidelijk, geef ik toe. De tekst is bedoeld voor een usb stick maar kan ook voor interne disk worden gebruikt,
<ricardo> aha
<ricardo> oke, nouja bedankt iniedergeval ik ga even kijken met de links!!
<OerHeks> als je een verloopstukje voor je laptop hdd hebt 2.5 " > 3.5"
<Cees> OerHeks, interessante link voor een tftp boot. Voorwaarde is wel dat je windows nog bruikbaar is. :P
<ricardo> op een andere pc is windows ook nog bruikbaar
<ricardo> haha
<ricardo> maar....ik heb een internet switch, maar bedankt iedereen voor de hulp iig
<Cees> ok,
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<ricardo> ik denk dat ik eerst kijk om de harde schijf over te zetten dat is denk het makkelijkste
<ricardo> aangezien me engels barslecht is
<ricardo> maar bedankt iniedergeval!!
<Cees> ricardo, denk er aan grub op de juiste schijf te plaatsen.
<Cees> anders start de laptop niet van de schijf op als je deze terugplaatst.
<Cees> (en als windows nu wel werkt, dan mogelijk ook niet meer)
<Cees> OerHeks, de kabelaansluiting 2.5 en 3.5 is uitwisselbaar (en ja, heeeel onveilig om de harddisk niet vast te zetten tijden de installatie maar ja, zulke mensen heb je :P).
<OerHeks> ja klopt, ik heb zo'n verloopje, vaak gebruikt.
<JanC> ricardo: heb je die bootable USB gemaakt met de tool van Ubuntu of met UNetBootin ?
<OerHeks> een hdd met flatcable op een krant leggen, is dan nog de minst erge oplossing, al ben ik niet blij dat ie dan niet geaard is
<ricardo> janc: allebei
<ricardo> heb ze allebei geprobeerd
<jeroen__> hello??
<jeroen__> Can someone help me with al problem?
<Cees> Als bezig met 11.04 en iets toe te voegen of op te merken over Unity? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UnityDesktop
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-19
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, ik ben op zoek naar een wallpaper/login screen size van deze pic: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/images/3ubuntu.jpg
<OerHeks> welk formaat ?
<OerHeks> 1024x768 1600x1024 1920x1080 ..
<JeroenzKlompz> eh, groot genoeg dat ie scherp in beeld komt in me login screen, en dat ie past
<JeroenzKlompz> zoiets ;P
<JeroenzKlompz> 1024x768 is wel een goede denk ik
<JeroenzKlompz> ken ik daarna het login schermje nog veranderen/aanpassen? die waar voor de login naam en password, qua uiterlijk
<OerHeks> ja dan schijnt te kunnen, er zijn loginthemes
<JeroenzKlompz> ja, art.gnome.org, maar bovenstaande pic zat er helaas niet bij, kan het wel toevoegen als losse jpg in de usr/share/backgrounds folder, maar loginschermje verpest het een beetje daarna
<JeroenzKlompz> tenzij je een andere site weet waar die wel te vinden is
<OerHeks> nope, ik weet er weinig van, ik zie mijn login nooit
<JeroenzKlompz> heb voor de pic al gezocht op tineye.com voor een grotere versie, geen succes helaas
<JeroenzKlompz> k, dit dan, voor me andere laptop wilde ik een login theme installeren van art.gnome.org, krijg je een tar.gz waarin een .jpg, .xml en .desktop file in zit. nou ben ik in verwarring hoe ik dat nou moet installeren. sommige how-to's gaan op een manier die in 10.04 is verdwenen, andere fgaan alleen over de jpg in de /backgrounds folder.
 * JeroenzKlompz gaat intussen op zoek hoe de sound na login aan te passen
<JeroenzKlompz> :( heb gedaan wat hier stond http://sunnybiologia.blogspot.com/2010/09/changing-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-1004.html om de startup sound te veranderen, toch blijft het stil. ?????
<Francis> hallo, ik heb een vraag over een installatieprobleem van het gnome energiebeheer.. iemand verstand van?
<Francis> hallo?
<Gotiniens> Francis, de meeste mensen zullen nu op het werk zijn, dus heb even geduld, er zal vanzelf iemand reageren, mischien kan je je probleem wat precieser uitleggen ondertussen
<Francis> hallo?
<Gotiniens> Francis, de meeste mensen zullen nu op het werk zijn, dus heb even geduld, er zal vanzelf iemand reageren, mischien kan je je probleem wat precieser uitleggen ondertussen
<Francis> haha ok, thanks
<Francis> ik heb schijnbaar een installatieprobleem, als ik mijn laptop aanzet dan komt er een of ander vreemd inlogscherm die er normaal niet is, en rechtsboven verschijnt een schermpje met daarin: Installatieprobleem! de standaard configuratie voor gnome energiebeheer is niet correct geinstalleerd. neem contact op met je systeembeheerder.
<Francis> en als ik dan inlog dan komt dat scherm gewoon steeds weer terug dus hij blijt bij het inlogscherm hangen met die melding
<exalt> eeeeehhh swatjes
<Francis> dus ik vroeg me af of ik een nieuwe versie moet installeren of dat er nog een andere oplossing is.. want ik heb hier dus totaaaaal geen verstand van..
<q1x> Iemand ervaring met Pytyle?
<exalt> pytyle? nee
<q1x> helaas :(
<Gotiniens> ik heb wel iets ervaring met andere tiling WM's
<Gotiniens> maar niet met deze specifiek
<q1x> mjah, tis niet echt een WM maar meer een WM plugin
<q1x> ik probeer hem gewoon in Gnome te proberen, en dat gaat goed
<q1x> maar mn window decorations blijven overlappen met het bovenliggende window
<q1x> ik kan zosnel de config optie niet vinden om het aan te passen
<q1x> :-/
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat je je window decorations uit moet zetten
<q1x> daar heb ik wel functies voor, maar die hou ik liever :)
<q1x> ik kan nu gewoon een windows 'losslepen' en er andere dingen mee doen als ik dat handiger vind :)
<q1x> ik wil gewoon af en toe op een knop kunnen drukken om mn windows netjes naast elkaar en onder elkaar uit te lijnen
<q1x> ben niet echt op zoek naar een full-time tiling WM, dus pytyle leek me wel handig
<Frans_> Hallo! Ik heb schijnbaar een installatieprobleem op ubuntu op mijn laptop.. Als ik hem nu aanzet kom ik bij een inlogscherm (wat er normaal nooit is) met rechtsboven de melding: Installatieprobleem! de standaard configuratie voor gnome energiebeheer is niet correct geinstalleerd. neem contact op met uw systeembeheerder.  Hij blijft verder ook in dat inlogscherm hangen.. Als ik me aanmeld en mijn wachtwoord invoer kom ik gewoon st
<Frans_> iemand enig idee wat ik hier aan kan doen? ik heb namelijk geen flauw idee waar dit vandaan komt of hoe ik hier iets aan kan doen..
<DragoWing> Hiya all, ;o))
<jk> 3]
<jk> oesp
<MedUsaXIII> Weet iemand toevallig de maximaale groote die de afbeelding van je login achtergrond mag hebben ? Ik heb met tweak ubuntu een achtergrond in gesteld van ala 2400 x 1050 maar deze packt die neit en laat gewoon een roze kleur achter mijn login venster zien.
<Gotiniens_> ik denk niet dat er een limiet aan hangt
<Gotiniens_> en al helemaal niet zon lage
<MedUsaXIII> Vreemd, mischien dat het aan de tool licht, weet jij toevallig waar je defineert welke afbeeldig wordt geladen ?
<Gotiniens_> gewoon rechtermuisknop op je bureaublad
<Gotiniens_> en dan change background
<Gotiniens_> en dan kan je met het knopje "add..." een achtergrond toevoegen
<MedUsaXIII> Het gaat over het login venster, waar je gebruiker en wachtwoord moet in vullen.
<Gotiniens_> ow dan weet ik het niet
<Gotiniens_> het login scherm zie ik nog geen 5 sec per dag, daar heb ik nooit moeite ingestoken omdat aan te passen :)
<Gotiniens_> heb je al eens opnieuw opgestart na dat je in ubuntu tweak die wijziging had doorgevoerd?
<MedUsaXIII> Jup, helaas geen effect
<MedUsaXIII> Haha, en ik weet. Je ziet het maar 5 seconden, maar ik wil het gewoon anders
<OerHeks> ik dacht 64 x 64 pixels, MedUsaXIII
<OerHeks> antwoord #2 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1614879
<MedUsaXIII> Ahh bedankt OerHeks, zo even lezen
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, ik heb dit geinstalleerd http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-space-sunrise-plymouth-splash-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx-3/ gebruikmakend van de .deb link en de gdeb package installer. daarna hoef ik toch niets meer van onderstaande te doen? want heb net gerestart en uitlogscreen werkt wel, maar startup doet het dus niet, geen sunrise
<SS8812> hallo allemaal
<SS8812> :D
<SS8812> ik heb een probleem
<SS8812> ik heb een dual boot gedaan --> eerst win7 geinstalleerd en toen ubuntu
<SS8812> en ik gebruik easyBCD
<SS8812> maar als ik in het menu komt van de bootloader
<SS8812> en ik klik op ubuntu
<SS8812> dan krijg ik error 15 no files found
<JanC> wat is easyBCD ?
<SS8812> zelfde soort programma als grub
<SS8812> maar dan voor windows
<JanC> eh
<JanC> vervang je grub door easyBCD ?
<SS8812> ik denk dat ik ze allebei heb
<SS8812> ik snap niet veel van grub
<JanC> normaal moet je niks snappen van grub  ;)
<SS8812> lol
<SS8812> moet ik easyBCD nu verwijderen ? en dan grub ook verwijderen
<SS8812> en dan grub weer opnieuw installeren?
<JanC> ik weet niet hoe je configuratie is, dus lastig te zeggen wat er fout is en wat er moet gebeuren
<JanC> heb ej easyBCD voor of na Ubuntu geïnstalleerd?
<SS8812> na
<JanC> en daarna is het fout beginnen gaan
<JanC> ?
<SS8812> ja ongeveer wle ja
<SS8812> win7 start gewoon
<SS8812> maar ubuntu wil niet starten
<JanC> weet easyBCD hoe het linux moet starten?
<SS8812> ja in easyBCD kan je zelf alles configureren.. maar ik denk dat het tegenwerkt met grub
<SS8812> kan dat?
<JanC> lijkt me dat als je het installeert, dat het dan grub overschrijft?
<JanC> ik zie net dat het een eigen grub heeft ook
<JanC> gebaseerd op grub4dos
<SS8812> nee grub staat er nog op
<JanC> heb je een C:\NST\menu.lst ?
<MedUsaXIII> Gekke vraag, waarom zou niet grub willen gebruiken ?
<JanC> ik gok dat easyBCD leuke config GUItjes heeft  ;)
<SS8812> precies
<SS8812> janC
<SS8812> nee ik heb die file niet
<JanC> al weet ik niet wat er te configureren valt?
<SS8812> in die map staat maar 1 file
<SS8812> :S
<JanC> welke?
<SS8812> AutoNeoGrub0.mbr
<JanC> SS8812: right, dus da's de eigen grub-fork van EasyBCD
<SS8812> waar ligt het dan aan ?
<JanC> SS8812: maar ik gok dat je probeert de grub van Ubuntu te gebruiken, terwijl die overschreven is of zo
<SS8812> ik verwijder easyBCD dan
<SS8812> maar hoe installeren jullie grub
<SS8812> hij staat er wel op
<JanC> je kan grub herstellen vanaf de live-CD
<commandoline> JanC: Volgens mij overschrijft EasyBCD Grub idd niet.
<JanC> commandoline: niet?
<commandoline> JanC: Idd, ik heb het in een ver verleden ook eens gebruikt.
<commandoline> het laad het vermoedelijk alleen verkeerd hier
<JanC> commandoline: help jij SS8812 dan even?  ;)
<commandoline> ik kan wel even kijken...
<SS8812> moet ik easyBCD gewoon eraf gooien ?
<SS8812> en grub re-installen
<JanC> maar ik zie niet in hoe easyBCD Ubuntu grub kan configureren...
<commandoline> JanC: Dat kan ook niet, EasyBCD laat of de linux-kernel via z'n eigen bootloader, of via die Grub4Dos (zo was het tenminste)
<SS8812> nu blijkbaar ook
<commandoline> SS8812: ik denk dat EasyBCD eraf gooien en Grub herinstalleren hier idd kan helpen.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubHerstel
<SS8812> thx
<SS8812> ga ik ff proberen dan
<commandoline> geeft meer info over het herstellen van grub (zorg dat je een werkende live-cd bij de hand hebt, het is mogelijk dat je straks even niet kan booten zonder)
<commandoline> succes
<SS8812> dank je
<Jhinta> goeie avond ieder .
<Jhinta> iemand die mij kan helpen met het bouwen van een kernel?
<Gotiniens> waarom wil je een kernel bouwen?
<Jhinta> ubuntu booten op een dhd
<Gotiniens> dhd?
<Jhinta> htc desire hd
<Gotiniens> dat is wel heel specifiek
<Gotiniens> cross compilen is niet echt simpel
<Jhinta> :D i know
<Jhinta> nou ben wel zo ver gekomen dat ik me config aan kan passen , om vt aan te zetten  maar krijg ergens in het midden een fout melding met het maken
<Gotiniens> ik wil niet lullig doen, maar het feit dat je dit vraagt laat mij al gelijk denken dat je het niet gaat lukken om ubuntu op je HTC te laten draaien
<Gotiniens> welke processor architectuur je een HTC desire eigenlijk?
<Jhinta> arm
<Jhinta> ubuntu is er all
<Jhinta> enkel de kernel voor dhd niet
<Jhinta> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=829817
<Jhinta> kijk maar is naar hd2 ubuntu 3 99% werkent
<OerHeks> :(
<Petrie> Hallo
<Petrie> ik probeer mijn computter opnieuw te installeren maar het lukt niet
<Petrie> kan iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> hallo Petrie, wat lukt dan niet, precies ?
<Petrie> ik heb een opstart schijf gemaakt op een usb
<Petrie> maar als ik mijn computer boot via deze usb dan krijg ik een blauw scherm met gele blokje
<OerHeks> blauw scherm met blokje, klinkt niet juist.
<Petrie> en verder gebeurt er niets
<Petrie> nee
<OerHeks> hoe heb je de usb stick aangemaakt ? via de live cd of unetbootin ?
<Petrie> nee ik heb nu ook al ubuntu
<Petrie> en dan kun je een opstartschijf aanmaken onder beheer
<OerHeks> ah oke, via menu
<Petrie> ik heb al geprobeert om het iso bestand opnieuw te downloaden
<Petrie> maar dan krijg ik weer het zelfde
<Petrie> maar het is me al eens eerder gelukt op deze computer met de zelfde usb
<OerHeks> je kan de iso checken of deze 100% goed is, met Md5Sum
<Petrie> waar kan ik dat vinden?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM en de controlegetallen zie je o,a, bij deze torrents > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> als je hem kon booten, kon het met de ingebouwde tool
<Petrie> maar staat dat standaart op ubuntu?
<Petrie> ik kan het niet vinden in mijn synaptic
<OerHeks> in ubuntu terminal> md5sum <naam>.iso
<OerHeks> die geeft een getal, wat moet overeenkomen met <hash>
<Petrie> dan geeft hij aan dat het bestand niet bestaat
<Petrie> ik heb het nog tussen mijn downloads staat en mijn usb aangekoppelt. Dan zou hij het tog moeten vinden?
<OerHeks> dan zou je 'cd /path/to/map/ ' moeten doen
<Petrie> kan het ook liggen aan de manier waarop het iso bestant is gedownload? Chromium doet bij mij wel vaker raar
<OerHeks> je start in je /home/<naam>  en standaard komt het in Downloads
<Ronnie> wie doet er allemaal mee met de nationale iq quiz van bnn op nl1
<hansw> niet meer, heb het al 3 jaar gedaan
<hansw> score ligt bijna altijd gelijk, slimmer zal ik wel niet meer worden
<xnl> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> Ronnie, en?
<Ronnie> hansw: en wat?
<Ronnie> oh dat
<hansw> je score
<Ronnie> erg slecht gemaakt
<Ronnie> veel slechter dan vorige jaren
<hansw> ik ga hem nog online doen, mijn vrouw had 120
<Ronnie> had 3 vragen ook verkeerd gelezen
<Ronnie> en het begin niet gezien, dus lange termein geheugen vraag niet gezien
<Ronnie> ik had (maar) 112
<Ronnie> meestal zit ik tussen 120-125
<hansw> is nog steeds niet slecht nee
<hansw> ik meestal tegen de 130 aan
<hansw> als ik zin heb maak ik hem dit weekend eens, niet gekeken vandaag, alleen naar de uitslag
<Ronnie> oh oh cherso als laatste geeindigd
<hansw> is dat heel erg raar?
<Ronnie> van de larpers had ik meer verwacht
<Ronnie> nee, die had ik goed voorspeld
<Cugel> offtopic, jongens.
<Cugel> En die test is onzin.
<hansw> je hebt gelijk Cugel
<Klap-in> haha, maar hoe weet je of ohohcherso dat niet expres doet..
<Ronnie> Cugel: oh, ja, verkeerde kanaal
<hansw> JanC, overigens heb ik uiteindelijk het volgende gedaan, een remove van mysql* (dat is veel), een backup van de myisam dirs in /var/lib/mysql , vervolgens die dir en de /etc/mysql een rm -rf gegeven, daarna een nieuwe install gedaan
<JanC> dus je weet nog steeds niet wat er fout was?  ;)
<hansw> had gelukkig geen belangrijke data, kon namelijk ook geen dump meer maken
<hansw> JanC, ja en nee
<hansw> het zou me teveel tijd kosten om het exact uit te zoeken, ik weet iig de oorzaak
<hansw> je wil applicaties geen root rechten geven, doe ik zakelijk ook nooit, prive wil ik nog wel eens toestaan
<hansw> prive als in, ik heb er toch niets belangrijks in staan
<hansw> ik denk dat als ik naar die mythtv module ga kijken dat ik het wel kan vinden, voor, en ook na de herinstallatie, werkte het prima
<hansw> en nog sterker, als ik de binlog niet had uitgezet had ik het ook gewoon gevonden ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-20
<inSanity_> ik kan geen bestanden versturen met empathy icm google talk, weet iemand waar dit aan ligt? firewall staat uit - dus daar ligt het niet aan imho
<inSanity_> JanC, melding over die basiscursus kan wel weer weg denk ik ;)
<hichi> mijn video driver werkt niet
<hichi> wie kan mij helpen
<inSanity_> hichi, heeft het wel gewerkt?
<hichi> nee
<hichi> staat onbekend
<hichi> als ik naar systeem/voorkeuren/schermen geeft tie obekend aan
<erkan^> van de monitor ?
<hichi> ik kan de resolutie niet veranderen
<hichi> ja
<inSanity_> hichi, aaah. dan werkt je video driver wel iig :)
<inSanity_> anders zou je niets zien :)
<inSanity_> wat voor video kaart heb je? ati / nvidia / intel ?
<erkan^> dat klopt
<hichi> waarom geeft tie obend aan dan en kan ik niet de resolutie veranderen
<hichi> intel
<hichi> nvidia heb ik net geistaleert maar hij pakt hem niet
<erkan^> misschien kan je het proberen: Systeem > Beheer > Extra stuurprogramma's ?
<hichi> daar is ook niks te zien
<hichi> heb je hier niet net als XP dat je naar apraatenbeheer gaat en dat je kan kijken wat je mist
<hichi> aan drivers
<inSanity_> heb je overigens dat mirror screens vinkje wel uitgezet?
<inSanity_> anders kun je de beeldschermen niet individueel benaderen
<erkan^> vroeger had ik ook probleem met de videostuurprogramma
<hichi> wat heb je gedaan dan
<erkan^> Ik wou Ubuntu 9.10 op mijn computer te installeren, dan zag ik alleen een zwarte beeldscherm
<erkan^> effe forum zoeken
<erkan^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/compaq-presario-cq61-110ed-notebook-pc/
<erkan^> misschien eheft het met 32- en 64 bits mee te maken? :/
<erika> hallo allen. m'n microfoon van de headset doet het niet in skype.  deze pc heb ik vrij kort geleden nieuw gekocht met ubuntu er op. ik ga er nog van uit dat het probleem in ubuntu zit..  wat kan ik het beste doen?
<erika> ik hoor dus wel geluid uit de headset bij de skype test-call. die kant op gaat goed.
<RawChid> Ik denk eerst even controleren of de microfoon het wel echt doet. Misschien ff testen met Sounds Recorder ofzo?
<jk> erika: meestal ligt dat aan 1) de microfoon staat in mute, of 2) de volumes staan te laag. beide te corrigeren in de volume instellingen
<erika> ja dat had iemand me al gezegd. op m'n oude laptop met xp getest.  en dat was ok.
<RawChid> Oke, dan weten we nu zeker dat je mic goed is ;)
<Guest92320> Wat was ookalweer het command om in bestandsbeheer te kunnen uitvoeren als beheerder?
<Guest92320> gtk nog iets...
<RawChid> gksudo nautilus ?
<erika> mute en volume.. bedoel je daarmee instellingen in ubuntu zelf?
<Guest92320> ja danku Rawchild!
<RawChid> Guest92320
<erika> jk vroeg ik dat
<erika> op de headset zit alleen een aan/uit van de microfoon en een volume regelaar voor het geluid voor de oren.
<RawChid> Hij bedoelt in UBuntu ja erika
<erika> oh ok.  dank je wel. dan ga ik maar es zoeken of ik die kan vinden
<RawChid> Bij System -> Preferences -> Sound
<RawChid> ALs je de engelse hebt...
<RawChid> En dan input (die staat nog wel eens op mute)
<erika> oh fijn.. dank je wel.  :)    nee de nederlandse maar dat is geen probleem.
<sjeurss> als nieuwe software wil instaleren krijg ik de foutmelding:
<sjeurss> Controleer of u softwarebronnen van een derde partij gebruikt. Als dat zo is, schakel ze dan uit, omdat ze een veelvoorkomende bron van problemen zijn. Voer ook de volgende opdracht uit in een Terminalvenster: apt-get install -f
<sjeurss> over phpmyadmin
<sjeurss> bij details
<sjeurss> enig oplossing ( apt-get install -f werkt niet )
<RawChid> Wat doe je precies? (hoe installeer je de software)
<sjeurss> met ubuntu softwarecentrum
<sjeurss> weet je wat deze melding betekent?
<RawChid> Nouhjah, het probleem is dus dat je phpmyadmin niet kunt installeren
<RawChid> Bij System -> Administration -> Software Sources kun je kijken welke bronnen je gebruikt
<sjeurss> Ik wil helemaal niet phpmyadmin installeren.. ik wil filezilla instaleren
<OerHeks> jups, in 10.10 zit deze verborgen in syaptics
<sjeurss> daarom vind ik het zo raar.
<RawChid> Het punt is nu dat er dan wat mis is (Misschien heeft ie de vorige keer de installatie niet met succes kunnen afronden)
<RawChid> Dit al geprobeerd? sudo apt-get install -f filezilla
<sjeurss> geweigerd 0.o
<OerHeks> misschien staan er updates klaar ?
<sjeurss> Nee, ik doe mijn ubuntu niet updaten :P
<sjeurss> maar goed, dat doe ik nu wel en zegt dat er een gebrokkken paket is
<OerHeks> want als je de error E: hebt, is het een update conflict.
<RawChid> GRaag de precieze melding kopieeren.
<RawChid> Het woord "geweigerd" kan ik weinig mee
<sjeurss> een moment, ik hen phpmyadmin er volledig afgegooid
<sjeurss> Jottum, het is gelukt! :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<erkan^> ik heb een dringende vraag
<erkan^> hoe conserveer ik van .doc/.odt naar .jpg?
<OerHeks> een tekst naar een plaatje ?
<erkan^> ja
<OerHeks> open de tekst, en pak schermafruk maken, en kiezen voor actieve venster of gebied-selecteren
<erika> getverderrie. ik was bezig met jullie tips gaat de tel. wel 3 keer achter elkaar en nu komt er een monteur voor iets in huis. ik het het opgeschreven en probeer het vanavond nog es rustig.  bedankt voor jullie hulp. ik kom vast nog wel terug.  :)   daaagg
<OerHeks> succes erika
<erkan^> bedankt voor de feedback
<OerHeks> dit lijkt me de kortste weg, erkan^ , i.pv. zoeken naar een doc2jpg converter, dat komt eigenlijk nooit voor.
<OerHeks> doc2pdf wel, maar dat kan open office of abiword ook omzetten, gewoon opslaan als..
<erkan^> ja, maar ik kan niet pdf in facebook toevoegen
<erkan^> ander wordt het niet weergegeven
<OerHeks> ah zo
<sjeurss_> Ben ik weer
<sjeurss_> Ik wil een media server maken
<sjeurss_> enige tips met welk program?
<sjeurss_> Niemand ooit eerder gedaan? :p
<OerHeks> mediatomb mythtv, er zijn er nog meer
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<sjeurss_> ty
<stalman> ubuntu 9.04 herkent mijn mobiel niet. wil graag foto 's oposlaan in mijn pc
<StefandeVries> wat heb je tot nu toe geprobeerd, en welk merk en type telefoon heb je?
<stalman> htc
<StefandeVries> type?
<stalman> ik heb in mijn mobiel bij afbeeldingen mijn foto 's staan. Probeer met een snoertje naar de usb ingang, doch niets te zien. ook niet bij Computer
<stalman> http://www.smartphoneshop.nl/product/42781/htc-touch-p3450-nl-black.html
<StefandeVries> welke usb-modus is geactiveerd? 'Alleen opladen' of 'Diskdrive'?
<StefandeVries> Ah, Windows Mobile
<StefandeVries> Ik dacht dat het om Android ging
<stalman> dus kan ik het niet in mijn ubuntu pc opslaan wat jammer nou
<StefandeVries> het zal zeker mogelijk zijn, maar mijn kennis houdt hier op :)
<stalman> even iets anders heeft u misschien een zuster die jeanet heet
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Wel een die Petra heet
<inSanity_> hahaha :)
<inSanity_> stalman, staat er niets in de handleiding hierover?
<inSanity_> en wordt er ook iets getoond op het scherm, wanneer u de usb aansluit?
<stalman> weet u iemand die mij nu verder kan helpen?ik heb geen gebruiksaanwijzing, heb het mobieltje van iemand gekregen,
<stalman> nee er wordt niets getoond op het scherm nada
<OerHeks> opslag instellen als mass media, wil wel eens helpen bij die mobieltjes
<stalman> anders ga ik nog wel even verder googlen en anders zit het er niet anders op dan de foto 's stuk voor stuk naar mijn e-mailadres te versturen
<inSanity_> heb verder ook geen idee, ik draai ook android
<StefandeVries> ik ook, inSanity_
<stalman> Ok bedankt ik probeer nog  even  mass media. Fijne dag verder
<inSanity_> stalman, http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/cdma-tp-development/55209-solved-how-sync-htc-touch-pro-ubuntu-linux-hardy-heron-8-04-synce-3.html
<inSanity_> mss heeft u daar nog wat aan :)
<inSanity_> tis wel een lap tekst
<inSanity_> maar dat is het enige wat ik zo ver heb kunnen vinden
<RawChid> Richard? :P
<remun-j> Sinds clean Lucid install kan ik na opstart Acer Aspire 1692 notebook niet meer afsluiten en mis ik audio. Mis bepaalde privileges om systeemaanpassingen te doen in de gui. Om af te sluiten moet ik de terminal openen en sudo halt ingeven. Klink dit probleem bekend bij iemand van jullie en heeft deze misschien ook een oplossing voor dit probleem. Heb al wel flink gegoogled laatste tijd, maar een bevredigende oplossing nog niet ontdekt h
<remun-j> elaas. Las wel op Duitse site dat dit te maken kan hebben met ACPI en een bad/wrong dsdt.dsl voor BIOS Versie 3A45.
<Alex____> Hello
<OerHeks> remun-j, ik vind wel tips > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer
<remun-j> Geweldig OerHeks, deze heeft veel weg van de duitse uitleg en zal ik zeker nader onderzoeken. Mijn hartelijke dank. Zal nog terugkoppelen als meer duidelijk is.
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<cas_> even een simpel vraagje, hoe kan je recursief je directories en je bestanden op read-only zetten?
<cas_> directories lijken andere flags nodig te hebben dan files, wat een chmod -R moeilijk maakt
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal#Rechten
<OerHeks> ook een nuttige uitleg > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cas> Thanks Oer
<RawChid> Met find cas
<RawChid> find . -type d
<RawChid> Geeft je alle dirs
<RawChid> Ik doe uit mn hoofd: find . -type d -exec chmod o-w {} \;
<RawChid> Kun je daar iets mee?
<RawChid> Dit doet op alle dirs: chmod o-w
<RawChid> Geen dank
<remun-j> Hallo OerHeks, heb je tip op https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer onderzocht, maar zover ik begrijp is het tegenwoordig niet verstandig om Je BIOS instellingen te omzeilen. Implementatie lijkt me ook niet echt eenvoudig. Ubuntu en om het even welke andere linuxdistro zou mijn BIOS/DSDT moeten kunnen interpreteren. Bij kernel 2.6.32-25 werkt opstarten beter, maar later hebben ze weer bepaalde (ACPI) zaken teruggedr
<remun-j> aaid als ik alles goed begrepen heb tenminste.
<Oer> vervelend, ik hoopte dat die tips nog zouden werken
<remun-j> Ja, ikke dito, maar helaas :-\
<remun-j> Heb zelfs maar eens met Acer gebeld om bepaalde ondersteuning voor linux gebruikers, maar zoals verwacht gaven ze niet thuis :-)
<Oer> die opstart opties, geef je in bij Grub2, als extra info om te booten
<Oer> het gaat dus om de PCMCIA-bus die niet gescant moet worden, door die noacpi
<Oer> gevolg kan wel zijn, dat slaapstand/hybernate niet meer werkt :(
<remun-j> Werkt nu ook al niet geweldig tot helemaal niet
<Oer> ja je kan niet afsluiten, lees ik terug
<remun-j> klopt
<Oer> nou, ik hoop dat er knappe koppen meelezen ..
<remun-j> Nog knapper?! ;-)
<remun-j> Volgens is PCMCIA-bus geen probleem met Lucid. Elke keer bij een herstart na een upgrade loop het goed. Ook na een file scan gaat het goed, maar ook hier eenmalig.
<Alex______> Hoi, ik heb silverlight geinstalleerd (mono), maar als ik een website bezoek met die plugin zegt hij: Details: - RuntimeError - Unknown element: OutOfBrowserSettings.SecuritySettings. - 7016 MethodName: null
<Oer> vervelende website dan, werkt het wel op andere sites ?
<Alex______> geen idee
<Alex______> welke websites zijn er om te checken?
<Oer> uitzending gemist ?
<Alex______> Oer: bedankt
<Alex______> even kijken
<Alex______> nee werkt ook niet
<Alex______> krijg geen foutmelding, maar gewoon geen beeld
<Alex______> rechtermuisknop zegt wel novell moonlight
<Oer> dat is wat anders dan silverlight
<Alex______> als ik klik op silverlight installeren op de website van M$, wordt ik doorverwezen naar go-mono.com
<Alex______> ik heb via uitzendingsgemist (rechtermuisknop op het filmpje dat niet zichtbaar is, microsoft plugins installeren) de microsoft codecs geinstalleerd
<Alex______> maar op de site waar ik wil bezoeken gebeurt nog niks
<Alex______> nou, het zelfde probleem
<Cugel> Bij mij werkt Moonlight wel, ik draai geloof ik een beta.
<Alex______>  Linux/i586  3.8 MB
<Alex______> http://go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<Alex______> http://go-mono.com/moonlight/downloads/2.3.0.1/novell-moonlight-2.3.0.1-i586.xpi
<Alex______> Is dit de beta: If you want to watch the Olympics you will need to use the Moonlight 3 Preview  as opposed to Moonlight 2.
<Alex______> ?
<Oer> jups
<Alex______> ah dan probeer ik die
<Oer> bestaat al een tijdje, sinds olympische spelen vorig jaar
<Alex______> ik heb het niet zo op beta's
<Alex______> alleen mozilla 4.0 beta 9 werkt wel lekker
<Alex______> ik snap niet waarom het beta heet, heb het al sinds beta 7, en pas 1 crash (verkeerde website geopend)
<Alex______> brb ff firefox rebooten
<Alex______> ben een stap verder
<Alex______> Details: - RuntimeError - Error verifying Magister.smBootstrapper:Ⴅ (System.Exception,string): Could not load type Magister.Framework.Common.RunIn at 0x0049 - -1 MethodName: null
<Alex_______> zei iemand nog iets? firefox crashte
<Alex_______> heeft iemand een oplossing?
<Alex_______> wie heeft de logs nog van iets eerder?
<Alex_______> (voordat firefox crashte)?
<MedUsaXIII> Alex, staan die niet online ?
<Alex_______> nee nog niet
<Alex_______> pas tot 18:00
<RawChid> Je hebt niets gemist Alex_______
<Alex_______> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-21
<inSanity_> mogguh :)
<inSanity_> wie haalt er koffie? :p
 * q1x zet een verse pot neer
<q1x> hiero :)
<q1x> *slurp*
<inSanity_> q1x, tnx :)
 * inSanity_ heeft nog een lekker stuk gebak meegenomen :)
<q1x> appelgebak?
<inSanity_> q1x, nee mocca :)
<q1x> hmmm
<Gotiniens> morguh
<Gotiniens> gewoon gezellig chatten mag hier wel, maar we hebben het liever in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, beetje ouwehoeren moet kunnen toch? tis tenslotte bijna weekend ;)
<Gotiniens> inSanity_, ik zeg toch dat het hier ook wel mag ;)
<Gotiniens> maar in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic mag het ook als het niet bijna weekend :P
<Gotiniens> is
<RawChid> En daar is bijna altijd koffie :P
<Gotiniens> een thee, citroenlimo, bier
<Gotiniens> noem maar op!
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, is er geen ubuntu kroeg? :p
<Gotiniens> inSanity_, #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is zo goed als een kroeg
<inSanity_> hahaha :)
<inSanity_> btw - weet iemand ook of er iets van een ubuntu achtige club in het noorden van het land bestaat?
<Gotiniens> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ClubsInNL/
<Gotiniens> een overzichtje van groepen die bij elkaar komen
<Cugel> Het zijn er niet echt veel,  eigenlijk.
<Gotiniens> nee, ik denk dat er ook weinig nut is voor dergelijke groepen, op het internet kan je ook vinden wat die groepen bieden
<inSanity_> Cugel, nee ik zie het
<inSanity_> ik weet dat er in het noorden wel release parties zijn van Ubuntu
<Gotiniens> release party's zijn vooral promotie activieiten
<Gotiniens> linux clubs is vooral nuttig om kennis te delen
<Cugel> Meer dan een in Den Haag, niets in Utrecht of Overijssel. Nou ja.
<inSanity_> in t noorden is ook bijna niets
<inSanity_> alleen eentje in Friesland, maar die zijn ze nog aan het opzetten
<inSanity_> en alle informatie om hun te contacteren ontbreekt :s
<Gotiniens> inSanity_, als ik naar de wiki pagina kijk is daar al meer dan een jaar niks aan gedaan, ik denk dus dat het nooit van de grond is gekomen
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, nee ik vrees ook van niet
<inSanity_> goed, maar eens om me heen kijken of ik het van de grond kan krijgen met behulp van wat it bedrijven hier in de buurt
<Gotiniens> inSanity_, wat wil je precies dan?
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, ben ik nog over aan t nadenken ;)
<Gotiniens> afhankelijk van wat je wil kunnen de andere mensen in Ubuntu-nl ook helpen
<Gotiniens> we hebben bijv ook contacten met de HCC
<Gotiniens> en natuurlijk ervaring met het organiseren van het een en ander
<RawChid> Ik hoorde laatst iemand die wel eens in Groningen wilde meeten inSanity_
<RawChid> Bedoel je dat met NH?
<inSanity_> RawChid, dat zou wel interessant zijn ja
<RawChid> landfiets heet ie op het forum
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, bedankt! Ik zal eerst eens kijken of ik mn ideeen wat concreter kan krijgen
<Hill> mogge
<StefandeVries> môge
<Hill> zag een link hier naar toe, dacht even kijken
<Gotiniens> welkom dan
<exalt> Hill, kom ook eens kijken op ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<exalt> gekke boel daar
<Gotiniens> gekke boel, heet dat zo tegenwoordig ;)
<Hill> en dit is?  http://nl.gogloom.com/FreeNode/ubuntu-nl/
<Gotiniens> dit is eigenlijk het ondersteunings kanaal, voor als mensen vragen hebben over Ubuntu
<Gotiniens> -offtopic is onze gezelligheids kanaal
<Hill> oke
<mando> hallo
<mando> wie kan mij helpen met een vraag het volgende
<Cugel> Wat is het upgrade probleem, mando?
<mando> van ubuntu 10.04 naar 10.10 upgraden
<mando> ja
<mando> nu verlies ik mijn gegevens van ubuntu 10.04 of blijf ik die houwen ?
<Gotiniens> die blijven gewoon
<mando> dus gewoon f2 en alt en dan upgraden ?
<Gotiniens> huh?
<Gotiniens> je hebt een cd gebrand van 10.10?
<Gotiniens> en wil daarmee upgraden?
<mando> neen met knop Alt plus F2 en dan ubuntu 10.10 intypen
<mando> dan upgrad je die toch automatich ?
<Gotiniens> hehe
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> Ga naar Systeem → Beheer → Softwarebronnen.
<Gotiniens> Ga naar in het venster Softwarebronnen naar het tabblad Updates.
<Gotiniens> Wijzig Nieuwe distributie uitgaven weergeven in the "Reguliere uitgaven" en sluit het venster.
<Gotiniens> Druk Alt-F2 en type update-manager
<Gotiniens> Druk op de knop Controleren om de laatste updates te zien.
<Gotiniens> Zijn er updates beschikbaar gebruik dan de knop Updates installeren om deze te installeren en druk opnieuw op Controleren tot alles is geinstalleerd.
<Gotiniens> Er zal een bericht getoond worden dat een nieuwe Ubuntu versie aanwezig is.
<Gotiniens> klik op Upgraden.
<Gotiniens> Volg de instructies op het scherm.
<Cugel> Zoiets, Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> Cugel, ik hoop dat het klopt want ik heb het van de wiki :P
<player> ik heb een probleem als ik naar een video of muziek wil luisteren dan verspringd de tijd en ik hor geen geluid maar als ik linux mulimedia studio open maak hoor ik wel geluid
<player> maar in ryhembo ook niet
<mando> ok ben er mee bezig
<mando> zijn er belangerijke veranderingen in 10.10 bv window palicaties
<mando> vriendelijker ?
<Cugel> Mwah.
<player> IK HOOR GEEN GELUID
<Gotiniens> IK HEB GEEN ANTWOORD OP JE VRAAG
<josspyker> WAT?
<JeroenzKlompz> heb dit gevonden over hoe je inlogsound aan te passen, heb precies gedaan wat er stond, maar na het opstarten blijft het stil. zelfde verhaal voor me andere laptop, waar ik het op een iets andere manier heb gedaan
<JeroenzKlompz> :| ?
<JeroenzKlompz> ^^ ?! ;)
<ujjain> Iemand hier ervaring emt Dolphin emulator?
<UbuntuNerd> ujjain ik heb wel op Maverick geprobeert maar geen suc6
<ujjain> Ah ok
<SGScrash> weet iemand hoe ik van een gecrashte schijf mijn tomboy-notities af kan halen
<SGScrash> ik kan de schijf wel extern aansluiten en er dan in rondneuzen
<SGScrash> weet iemand hoe ik naar mijn notities blader dan?
<trijntje> SGScrash, die zitten in .local
<SGScrash> dankje,, ik zal even kijken
<Oer> ~/.local/share/tomboy/
<SGScrash> ik heb hem
<SGScrash> dankjewel jongens
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<Oer> succes
<SGScrash> nog een vraag
<SGScrash> de bestanden die k tegen kom zijn .note
<SGScrash> deze kan ik wel weer inlezen met tomboy zodra ik ubuntu weer heb draaien?
<RawChid> Misschien kopieeren naar dezelfde map in je nieuwe installatie?
<SGScrash> net gedaan,, misch als ie overnieuw opstart, nu naelijk nog niet
<SGScrash> toch bedankt jongens.
<ubuntuinstal> hoi ik heb een vraagje ik wil wubi instaleren
<ubuntuinstal> en windows zegt d:\ wubi.exe bestand of map is beschadigd en onleesbaar
<ubuntuinstal> wa moe ik doen
<Oer> dan lijkt me de cd.iso niet 100%, deze kan je checken met MD5Sum, of in live modus in installatie menu
<trijntje> zegt windows dat zomaar of als je iets probeert te doen?
<ubuntuinstal> als ik het open met usb is niets mis
<ubuntuinstal> heb e r al verschillende pcs mee gein stallerd
<Oer> wubi is leuk als test, niet geschikt voor productie.
<Oer> oplossing; wubi.exe opnieuw downloaden ?
<Oer> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<ubuntuinstal> niewe gedownload
<ubuntuinstal> en hij zegt
<ubuntuinstal> er is een fout opgetreden
<ubuntuinstal> cannot download the metalink enn therfote is
<Oer> dan ligt het aan je windows, misschien is die corrupt/besmet ?
<ubuntuinstal> kmoe eve weg
<Oer> ?
<laptopcijfers> halo ik heb hier een laptop met ubuntu
<laptopcijfers> met en azerty toetsebord
<laptopcijfers> hoe kan ik dfe cijfers werkend krijgen ?
<laptopcijfers> in windows is het shift en dan cijfers tikken hier werkt het niet
<Oer> juiste toetsenbord selecteren bij de installatie ?
<Oer> en gewoon cijfers tikken zonder shift ?
<laptopcijfers> IK HEB GEWIOON BELGIE GESELECTEERT OER
<Oer> dat is land, toetsenbord layout is iets anders.
<laptopcijfers> hoe doe ge da
<Oer> tijdens install, krijg je de braag over je toetsenbord, met een veld waar je het kan testen.
<Oer> braag-vraag
<Oer> wat snap je daar niet aan ?
<laptopcijfers> ja maar et is al geinstaleerd he
<Oer> dan kan je via systeem menu je toetsenbord wijzigen
<laptopcijfers> welke moet je kiezen voor laptops N
<Oer> geen idee, ik heb geen azerty
<Alex______> het merk van je laptop
<laptopcijfers> toshiba
<laptopcijfers> maar er staat maar eeb model in lijst
<laptopcijfers> en het werkt nog steeds niet
<laptopcijfers> heb er een van andere laptop met azerty genome en werkt nog altijd niet
<sparrow824> so
<MedUsaXIII> Kort vraagje, waar stell ik bit diepte in in ubuntu ( ATI card met ati controle panall )
<Oer> systeem voorkeuren schermen
<MedUsaXIII> Monitors bedoel je ? Want daar kan ik geen bit diepte instellen
<MedUsaXIII> Ik heb ubuntu in het engels staan
<Oer> dan zal het in de ati-panel moeten kunnen ?
<Oer> ik heb nvidia, dus kan niet meekijken.
<MedUsaXIII> Daar vind ik heel veel instellingen, maar geen bit diepte :(
<NL> hello ?
<NL> is there sombody alive ?
<Oer> hallo NL
<Oer> tja dan niet
<NL> Hello ?
<Oer> als je zo snel weer weggaat, heeft reageren geen zin :(
<Oer> MedUsaXIII, in ati panel, staat volgens mij wel kleurdiepte
<MedUsaXIII> ik kijk even
<NL> euhm kan je me helpe o.o
<Oer> bij anoloog of digitaal monitor, en die pagina heeft ook nog TAB's
<NL> heb Ubuntu 10.01 Geinstaleert op een USB mini hardeschijf van 500 GB maar ik wil et ongedaan maken en vraag me af hoe ik dat doe ?
<Oer> NL gewoon de parities verwijderen ?
<NL> niet mogelijk...
<Oer> in Ubuntu kan je daar Gparted voor gebruiken, mits je die ext usb niet gebruikt
<Oer> als je daarvan geboot hebt, lukt het niet idd.
<NL> dus wat moet  ik doen ?o.o
<Oer> wat betekend die o.o ?
<MedUsaXIII> Oogjes
<Oer> wat je moet doen, is niet booten van die usb
<NL> oke
<Oer> ander besturing systeem starten, en daarmee verwijderen.
<NL> maar wat moet ik doen ^-^
<NL> dus zit nu op W7 sluit hardeschijf aan maar hij ziet et niet ?
<NL> alleen via linux word de hardeschijf gevonden
<Oer> open schijf beheer in windows, die moet hem zien, ook al is het geen windows filesystem
<Oer> anders live cd ubuntu booten, die heeft gparted/schijfbeheer, waar het ook mee kan.
<NL> oke *-*
<NL> oer hoe open ik schijfbeheer
<Oer> geen idee
<Oer> ik heb geen windows
<NL> :/
<NL> oke dus ik ga strax via ubuntu cd booten
<NL> vertel me wat ik moet doen
<Oer> lees maar terug.
<Oer> via ubuntu > systeem >beheer > schijfgereedschap
<Oer> daar je usb disk selecteren, en wissen maar
<NL> Dank u :P
<MedUsaXIII> Ahh ik zie het al, je kan in linux max 24bit diepte zetten, tis een beetje vreem mijn 2e monitor ziet er uit alsof er 16 bits wordt gebruikt
<Oer> 24 bit klopt, 32 bit bestaat niet volgens mij
<MedUsaXIII> Niet onder linux, onder windows "kan" je het aan zetten maar het doet weinig/niets
<NL> Oer !!!
<trijntje> lol NL, beetje onbeleefd ;)
<NL> hoeso onbeleefd ?:O
<NL> hij heet oer
<NL> :/
<rimo> hallo
<rimo> gebruiken jullie weleens een virus scan om files te scannen?
<Oer> nee, niet echt.
<Oer> je zou Clamtk kunnen gebruiken, of rkhunter
<rimo> ik wil namelijk een wat files scannen die op mijn server staan
<rimo> wil even zeker weten dat er geen gek virus ofzo op zit
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-22
<[ubuntufan]> weet iemand misschien de cd ubuntu 10.04 src hoe die werkt
<bestandenverplaa> Hoi, ik ben nieuw en heb ubuntu maar pas geinstaleerd
<bestandenverplaa> ik heb een vraag,kan je bestanden van windows naar ubuntu verplaatsen
<bestandenverplaa> vb een tekst ducoment
<Oer> bestandenverplaa, ja, dat moet mogenlijk zijn, als je 'Locaties' opent, zie je daar je ntfs drive ?
<bestandenverplaa> eeuh ik zal even zien
<Oer> zo niet, dan heb je waarschijnlijk ntfs-3g driver nodig.
<bestandenverplaa> ah ...ok
<bestandenverplaa> dus dat kan niet?
<Oer> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<bestandenverplaa> dus ik moet dat programa instaleeren
<bestandenverplaa> ?
<Oer> deze driver zit overigen ook in het multimedia pakket, restricted extra's
<bestandenverplaa> aha ok dank u
<Oer> restricted extra's = codecs, fonts, tools ( zoals ntfs ) en nog wat dingetjes
<Oer> open systeem > beheer > synaptic
<bestandenverplaa> ja ik heb het gevonden
<bestandenverplaa> dank u ;)
<Oer> zoek daar naar 'restricted'  en kies je ubuntu versie, ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu
<Oer> :-)
<bestandenverplaa> doei = D
<test__> weer een tevreden klant ;)
<roel_> mijn balk met openstaande applicaties is weg.... als ik een balk aanmaak dan staan de openstaande applicaties daar nog niet op... hoe krijg ik de oorspronkelijke balk weer in belld??
<rork> roel_: gebruik je gnome of kde? (ubuntu of kubuntu)
<roel_> gnome volgens mij ubuntu ... met toepassingen , locaties en systeem menu's
<rork> ja, dat klinkt als gnome, dan zal iemand anders je even moeten helpen
<roel_> dankje rork
<test__> rork, heel makkelijk, het is gewoon een applet
<test__> dus rechtermuisknop -> aan paneel toevoegen -> applicatiewisselaar ofzo
<test__> ik weet het niet exact, ik zit op Natty momenteel
<Dutch[NL]> hallo
<test__> hoi
<Dutch[NL]> ik heb een vraagje ben dan aan het goede adres?
<test__> dan ben je exact aan het juiste adres
<Dutch[NL]> ik ben nog een noob met ubuntu ik gebruik 10.10 die heb ik gedownload van de officiele site
<Dutch[NL]> maar nu heb ik alles geinstaleerd dan start ik ubuntu op
<Dutch[NL]> maar nu werken mijn muis en keboard niet meer
<Dutch[NL]> en in W7 wel
<Dutch[NL]> muis en kbord zijn bijde bedraad en van logitech weet u mischien hoe dat kan
<test__> hoe weet je dat ubuntu niet is vastgelopen?
<Dutch[NL]> omdat de klok wel doorloopt
<Dutch[NL]> en het lichtje van me kbord gaat uit
<Dutch[NL]> en gaat niet meer aan
<test__> ah ok, dat is goed om te weten
<test__> usb of ouderwets toetsenbord?
<test__> *en muis
<Dutch[NL]> ouder wets
<Dutch[NL]> muis usb
<Dutch[NL]> o ja en ik heb ubuntu 1 keer werkend gekregen dat was direct na de instalatie
<Dutch[NL]> toen deed alles het nog
<Dutch[NL]> ik heb bij mijn weten alleen de achtergrond van de desktop veranderd
<test__> hmm, raar, ik weet niet echt wat je daar aan zou kunnen doen, sorry
<test__> misschien weet iemand anders hier wat je daar aan kunt doen, maar dat kan wel even duren natuurlijk
<Dutch[NL]> oke bedankt voor de moeite
<Dutch[NL]> nou ja laat me computer wel aan staan
<test__> graag gedaan
<Dutch[NL]> kan ik de chat op away zetten of zo?
<Dutch[NL]> oops!
<wim> de 10.10 upgrade voor amd64 mist een aantal .deb bestanden en wordt dus niet voltooid vanaf n.ubu-etc archive
<Cugel> Wat mis je dan?
<Cugel> Een sudo apt-get -f install na de reboot kan soms helpen.
<CuraHack> ik heb weer een probleem hier
<Oer> vertel ..
<CuraHack> Ubuntu wilt niet suspenden, nog shutdown, ik krijg een message "waiting for unattended upgrades"
<Oer> .. en er zijn geen updates ?
<CuraHack> bij die message blijft ie hangen bij de shutdown process (met paarse scherm(
<CuraHack> en verder bij suspenden komt het gewoon terug bij de login screen (dus lock-screen)
<CuraHack> onbekend probleem dus?
<Oer> ik ben het nog niet tegenkomen, idd
<TopGear> hai
<TopGear> ik wil graag de icoontjes van mijn hd's veranderen.
<TopGear> ken dat?
<CuraHack> ja, ff kijke
<CuraHack> wrm werkt sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade niet? Het zegt me no available upgrades
<CuraHack> ik zit op 10.04
<Oer> CuraHack, wat geeft ' lsb_release -a ' , misschien heb je al 10.10 ( 10.04.1 )??
<CuraHack> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS == 10.10 ?!
<Oer> jups
<CuraHack> ow nooit geweten :O
<Oer> de LTS telt door, heb ik begrepen
<Oer> dus 11.04 word 10.04.2 ?
<CuraHack> toch ziet mn laptop er heel anders uit, die heeft wel 10.10
<Oer> ik kwam ergens 8.04.4 tegen.
<CuraHack> dus alleen als ik een clean install doe met de nieuwe 10.10 cd heb ik 10.10
<CuraHack> want ik heb bijv. die rhythmbox panel bij de volume icon niet :(
<Oer> ja
<CuraHack> jammer
<Oer> ja, vreemd dat je die features niet krijgt :(
<CuraHack> precies, dat lijkt me juist een van die dingen die helemaal geen kwaad kunnen, dus geen dependency problems
<Fritss> Iemand verstand van een media server met mediatomb?
<Oer> ik weet er niet veel van, maar stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<Oer> manual > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<Fritss> Ik heb nu als het goed is mijn mediatomb server draaien... maar hoe kan ik daar nu inkomen?
<Fritss> ik wil met VLC player connecten
<Fritss> ik hou hem eerst nog local om te testen
<Oer> zie manual
<Oer> You may access the interface by directing your web browser to the URL "http://localhost:49152" (or the port currently in use by MediaTomb if you have changed the port in the configuration file, or 49152 was already in use by another application)
<[ubuntufan]> kan mij aub iemand helpen met de dvd ubuntu 10.04 lts src hoe kan ik de source code van dvd halen ????
<Oer> dvd ubuntu 10.04 lts src ? dvd met source code ? nog nooit gezien...
<Oer> zodra ubuntu geïnstalleerd is, kan je in pakketbronnen aangeven, dat je de src files ook wilt zien/downloaden , vink daar 'broncode' aan
<Oer> v.a. 10.10 zit pakketbronnen niet meer in systeem menu, maar is onderdeel van synaptic
<Fritss> Is iemand hier bekend met Hamachi?
<Fritss> is er een client voor ubuntu? laat staan iets wat hetzelfde doet?
<Oer> ik zou ssh gebruiken, niet compatible, maar er is een howto om dat niet-opensource pakket te installeren > http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/script-to-install-hamachi-with-gui-in.html
<Oer> je data loopt via hun servers, geloof ik.
<tampan> #indonesia
<Oer> en, werkt het ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-23
<ubuntuklok> halootjes
<ubuntuklok> ik heb een vraagje
<ubuntuklok> mijn klok van ubuntu reset zich altijd als hij uit gaat
<ubuntuklok> hoe kan ik dit aanpasse ?
<ubuntuklok> #ubuntu-be
<Cugel> Ligt het niet aan een batterij in je moederbord?
<ubuntuklok> euh wa is da baterij ->moederbord
<ubuntuklok> in engelse zegge ze iets met batterij ook
<Hill>  ik heb een Belkin home base, voor Windows, kan de interface wel benaderen met een lokaal ip adres, nu de data nog
<Gotiniens> hoe kom je in windows bij die data?
<Hill> via verkenner
<Gotiniens> en wat doe je in de verkenner?
<Hill> maar ook software geïnstalleerd  die er bij was
<Gotiniens> ga je naar een schijf? (D: C:) of via netwerk?
<Hill> via netwerk
<Gotiniens> ok
<Gotiniens> dan zou je in Ubuntu je home base moeten kunnen benaderen via places->network
<Gotiniens> in NL is dat locaties->netwerk
<Hill> oke zal het proberen, bedankt
<hanniedu> WHOIS hanniedu
<jk> Hannie :P
<MedUsaXIII> moet een / voor tog ?
<d9ping> j
<pjotter> hallo allemaal
<pjotter> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met het opzetten van een LAMP server op Ubuntu?
<pjotter> Een tijdje terug wilde ik een LAMP server installeren met dit commando "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<MedUsaXIII> Peter ?
<pjotter> Maar toen ik het weer wilde verwijderen met "sudo tasksel remove lamp-server" was mijn hele ubuntu installatie kapot
<pjotter> Ik heb toen ubuntu opnieuw moeten installeren. Weet iemand hoe dat zit?
<Norbert_> middag mensen
<pjotter> middag Norbert
<Norbert_> hoe is het leven hiero
<pjotter> Weet jij iets van het installeren van een LAMP server op Ubuntu?
<Norbert_> sorry ik gebruik ubuntu net een dag en leer steeds bij
<pjotter> En, bevalt het?
<d9ping> pjotter: lamp-server is een meta package, ik denk dat better is de software zelf uit te zoeken.
<pjotter> d9ping: Ja, je bedoelt om de paketten zelf los te installeren?
<Norbert_> tot nu toe wel
<d9ping> ja
<Norbert_> maar wie kan me even helpen
<Norbert_> heb wine geinstalleerd
<pjotter> d9ping: Daar zat ik ook al aan te denken. Jammer dat tasksel er zo'n rommeltje van maakt. Het was wel handig om LAMP te installeren met 1 commando. Maar als het niet werkt moet het maar anders.
<Norbert_> maar ken pokerstars er nu nie op krijgen
<Norbert_> terwijl dat wel zou moeten lukken
<pjotter> Norbert_: Ik heb ook wine maar geen ervaring met 'pokerstars'
<d9ping> het werkt wel maar het verwijderen van een meta package is niet handig omdat het de afhankelijk heden van andere package in de knoei kan raken,
<pjotter> d9ping: Dat is precies wat er fout ging. Bij het verwijderen werden er blijkbaar ook andere cruciale paketten verwijderd waarna Ubunta nagenoeg onbruikbaar werd.
<pjotter> Heel gevaarlijk commando.
<pjotter> Ik had tasksel gebrukt omdat het werd aanbevolen op de ubuntu pagina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<Norbert_> en hoe moet ik wine configureren ????
<pjotter> Misschien moet iemand daar maar eens een hele dikke waarschuwing plaatsen om NIET "sudo tasksel remove lamp-server" te gebruiken.
<pjotter> Hoofmenu->Wine->Wine configureren
<Gorash> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2899
<Gorash> gold rating
<d9ping> pjotter: Je had na het verwijderen van lamp-server, ook weer proberen te installeren ubuntu-desktop dan was het misschien opgelost.
<Oer> pjotter, LAMP is inclusief Linux :-D
<Oer> Linux - Apache2 MySQL PHP
<pjotter> Ok,
<Oer> ge had den onderdelen los moeten verwijderen.
<pjotter> Ik ben een en al oor...
<pjotter> Hoe had ik dat dan moeten doen?
<Oer> je hield alleen je /home/  map over ?
<pjotter> Ik wete het niet meer Oer. Na rebooten kwam ik gewoon niet meer in het systeem. Alles hing al tijdens het opstarten.
<Oer> klopt, alleen met een live cd had u uw home nog kunnen zien, met de data
<pjotter> Klopt. Heb ik ook gedaan. Ik heb toen nog wel mijn home dir kunnen redden.
<pjotter> Maar het systeem was goed kapot.
<Oer> jups, opdracht deed wat hij moest doen.
<pjotter> Maar hoe zou ik dan enkel Apache, MySql en Php kunnen verwijderen met tasksel?
<d9ping> sudo apt-get remove apache2.2 mysql-server php5
<pjotter> aha
<Oer> ik weet niet zeker of dit goed gaat met tasksel, deze is overigens uit 10.10 verdwenen
<pjotter> dus toch gewoon 'los'  deinstalleren
<Oer> jups
<pjotter> ik gebruik 10.04
<Oer> swat legde me dit uit, geen tasksel te gebruiken, o.a. door dit probleem.
<pjotter> Allrighty. Ik snap nu heter wat er aan de hand is. Maar het blijft gevaarlijk. Ik heb al diverse sites gezien waar "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" wordt aangeraden om LAMP te installeren. Het ligt dan voor de hand dat wanneer mensen uitgespeelt zijn met LAMP ze een "sudo tasksel remove lamp-server" geven. Maar dat is dus gewoon hetzelfde als "$ Self-destruct -all"
<Oer> andere opdracht die verdwenen is, is aptitude. dit is wel een goede opdracht, mits je dit consequent gebruikt i.p.v. apt-get
<d9ping> hopelijk wel root nodig voor self-destruct -all :P
<pjotter> Bij moet je dan een geheime code intypen. Die is 1234 :p
<Oer> beste plaats voor destruct --all  lijkt me dan Grub :-D
<Oer> maar dit is offtopic hi hi
<pjotter> Inderdaad. Bedankt voor de tips weer. Ik ga eens kijken hoe ik een LAMP installatie maakt met een locale drupal site.
<Oer> je kan her installeren, manual partitioning, en gewoon de /home/ niet formatteren ?
<Oer> ( uitvinken)
<pjotter> Het is al opgelost hoor, Oer. Ik heb toen Ubuntu opnieuw geïnstalleerd. Ik zit nu te kijken hoe ik dan LAMP zal installeren. Maar ik ben een beetje huiverig voort dat tasksel gebeuren.
<Oer> succes :-)
<pjotter> dank u :)
<pjotter> Ok, luustert...
<pjotter> Ik ben zojuist even heel erg eigenwijs geweest en heb die LAMP TOCH met tasksel geinstalleerd
<Oer> dat kan.
<pjotter> alleen dit maal met dit commando: 'sudo tasksel'
<pjotter> daarna gecheckt of alles het deed. Alles deed het prima. Apache was 'up and running'
<Oer> ja, dan krijg je een gui
<pjotter> Het deinstalleren heb ik nu OOK gedaan met 'sudo tasksel', inderdaad met de GUI
<pjotter> Alleen LAMP server uitgevinkt en toepassen.
<pjotter> Nu lijkt alles WEL goed te zijn gegaan!
<JanC> "aangevinkt", gok ik  ;)
<pjotter> Dus. Dat is het dus. Installeren en deinstalleren KAN wel.. maar dan wel ALLEEN via de GUI met 'sudo tasksel'
<Oer> dat goed gaan, zie je pas na reboot, denk ik.
<pjotter> Oer: Je hebt gelijk. Ik zal nu re booten en me even melden als alles goed is gegaan. :S
<pjotter> tot zo!
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> virtual box is prachtig om dit te leren :-)
<pjotter> Jeuj!
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> Alles ok!
<Oer> netjes.
<pjotter> Dat is het dus. Als je taskel gebruikt met de 'GUI' zie je ook dat 'Ubuntu desktop' is aangevinkt. Ik vermoed dat wanneer je 'sudo tasksel remove LAMP-server' gebruikt, dan ook die 'Ubuntu desktop' wordt verwijderd. Dat zou dan toch een bug zijn. Maar als je installeren en deinstalleren gewoon via de gui doet, gaat het wel goed.
<pjotter> Nou, misschien dat anderen hier ook nog een keer wat aan hebben.
<Oer> ja, die vergissing is vaker gemaakt, vandaar denk ik, dat tasksel skipped is in 10.10
<pjotter> Maar is het eenn vergissing of een bug Oer. Dat vraag ik mij nu af.
<Oer> nou, tasksel is geavanceerd.
<pjotter> Want 'sudo tasksel remove LAMP-server' zou, in theorie, toch alleen de LAMP server en gerelateerde paketten moeten verwijderen. En niet de gehele Ubuntu desktop?
<Oer> hm, ik zit met die L in Lamp. als je een server of desktop hebt, vind ik het juist dat die ook verdwijnen.
<pjotter> Ah, ok!
<pjotter> Nu snap ik het ja.
<pjotter> Maar ja, Dat is wel een beetje mesjogge. Wie wil er nu heel Linux verwijderen op die manier?
<pjotter> Anyway.. ik ben weer wat wijzer. Ik hoop jullie ook. Ik ga eens even verder kijken hoe ik nu verder Drupal moet installeren.
<Oer> drupal weer ik bijna niks van, helaas.
<pjotter> Ik heb het ooit, in een ver verleden, eens getest op een windows computer. Werkte best makkelijk. Ik hoop dat het ook zo makkelijk werkt op Ubuntu. Maar daar zullen we weldra achter komen.
<Oer> hou bij wat je doet :-)
<pjotter> Grappig dat je dat zegt, Oer. Ik hou van al dit soort 'voorvallen' een persoonlijke 'knowlegde base' bij. Dus als ik er ooit weer tegenaan loop kan ik altijd terug zoeken wat toen de oplossing was.
<JanC> hm, ik zie niet meteen hoe tasksel remove lamp-server je systeem stuk kan maken...
<Oer> hoe doe je dit, op een fysieke server of virtual box ?
<SWAT> er is niets mis met tasksel, maar het is wel handig om te weten welke pakketten er daadwerkelijk geinstalleerd worden. Het is een keuze
<Oer> en ge-deïnstalleerd, toch ?
<JanC> debconf-apt-progress -- apt-get -q -y install mysql-client-core-5.1- apache2- libwrap0- php5-cli- libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3- tcpd- apache2.2-common- libapache2-mod-php5- apache2-utils- libaprutil1- libaprutil1-ldap- php5-common- php5-mysql- libdbi-perl- mysql-server-core-5.1- libplrpc-perl- mysql-server- apache2.2-bin- libdbd-mysql-perl- libhtml-template-perl- libnet-daemon-perl- libapr1- mysql-server-5.1- libmysqlclient16- ssl-cert- apache2-mpm-prefork- m
<JanC> ysql-client-5.1- mysql-common-
<JanC> dat is wat tasksel remove lamp-server uitvoert
<JanC> dus tenzij je inloggen (PAM) geconfigureerd hebt met usernames in mysql, of zo...
<pjotter> Ik snap het ook niet JanC. Maar er zijn meerdere mensen die dit als een 'bug' hebben gemeld. Ik kan alleen zeggen dat na dat commando mijn hele systeem het niet meer deed. Na rebooten kwam ik er gewoon niet meer in.
<JanC> vreemd
<Gotiniens> JanC, er zijn hier wel vaker meldingen geweest dat ubuntu-desktop oppeens werd verwijderd
<Gotiniens> ik heb het zelf ook al wel eens gezien
<JanC> ubuntu-desktop verwijderen maak niks stuk
<pjotter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11889/sudo-tasksel-remove-lamp-server
<pjotter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/131202
<pjotter> bijvoorbeeld.
<pjotter> Het is precies wat iik zelf ook had
<JanC> er zijn veel redenen waarom ubuntu-desktop kan verdwijnen
<JanC> hm, ik vraag me af of tasksel ook auto-remove draait of zo?
<pjotter> Hier is ook een screendump van een onfortuinlijke gebruiker die dit commando heeft ingetypt: http://i12.tinypic.com/52awvft.png
<Gotiniens> na een tasksel remove moet je toch nog altijd de opdracht goedkeuren?
<JanC> *ugh*  auomatix
<pjotter> Dit is een discussie over dit probleem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510403&highlight=tasksel+remove
<pjotter> Ik moet het zelf ook nog even helemaal doorlezen.
<pjotter> Het blijft vreemd. Ik zou zeggen: dit is een bug. Maar goed. Gebruik gewoon de GUI, dan is er (voor zover ik nu kan zien) geen probleem.
<Gotiniens> als je via de gui die task removed zal je toch hetzelfde probleem hebben?
<JanC> lijkt me ook ja
<pjotter> Nee, heb ik zojuist getest
<pjotter> Dat is juist het gekke.
<pjotter> ALs ik de gui gebruik en lamp-server aan of uitvink en dan 'ok' klik
<pjotter> doet ie het prima, zonder probleem
<pjotter> Maar... wanneer je dit via het commando 'sudo taskel remove lamp-server' doet, gaat het mis.
<JanC> hm, ik vraag me af wat die foutmelding over "uninitialized value" aan het begin van die tasksel screenshots is...
<pjotter> Dan worden (vermoedt ik) allerlei belangrijke paketten verwijderd die NIET verwiojderd zouden moeten worden.
<Gotiniens> pjotter, maar de gui doet precies hetzelfde als dat commando, sterker nog, de gui voert gewoon dat commando voor jou uit
<JanC> Gotiniens: niet zeker
<pjotter> Gotiniens: Ik kan het ook niet verklaren. Ik kan alleen melden wat mij is overkomen en hoe dit voorkomen kan worden. Blijkbaar ben ik niet de enige die dit probleem heeft, getuige de vele meldingen van andere gebruikers.
<Gotiniens> dan is het imo een bug in de gui
<JanC> Gotiniens: nee, mogelijk geeft de GUI de nieuwe status van alle tasks door aan tasksel
<pjotter> Het is juist de GUI die gewoon doet wat er van het programma verwacht wordt.. enkel de lamp wordt verwijderd en verder niets.
<JanC> ipv de nieuwe status van één task
<JanC> pjotter: het is niet omdat een programma doet wat je wil dat dat geen bug kan zijn  ;)
<JanC> soms heeft een bug positieve bijeffecten
<pjotter> Nou, laten we wel zijn... dit is niet goed.
<pjotter> Heb je het zelf al eens getest?
<JanC> er is op het forum ook iemand die het getest heeft zonder problemen?
<pjotter> Ik kan het je niet aanbevelen omdat ik (helaas) weet wat er dan gebeurd.
<JanC> als ik test dan in een VM pjotter   ☺
<pjotter> Pro0beer maar eens.. ik ben wel benieuwd
<pjotter> Misschien, heel misschien, komt het omdat ik een amd64 bits systeem heb?
<pjotter> Zou dit probleem te reproduceren zijn met een live CD?
<pjotter> Ik kan dat nog eens proberen.
<pjotter> Maar ik heb nu net weer m'n systeem op orde en ben niet echt geneigd om nog eens te kijken wat er gebeurd wanneer ik dat 'remove' commando geef.
<pjotter> :p
<JanC> 32/64-bits maakt 99,999999% zeker niet uit
<JanC> pfff, gisteren iets moeten testen op Fedora, wat is de boot & installer van Fedora toch pokketraag als je Ubuntu gewoon bent  :P
<pjotter> IK ben wel benieuwd en ga eens kijken wat er gebeurd wanneer ik dit eens prrobeer met een live cd.
<pjotter> ik breng straks wel verslag uit.
<pjotter> tot later!
<pjotter> zo
<pjotter> JanC: Ik heb even gekeken wat er gebeurd tijdens het installeren en deinstalleren van lamp met de Ubuntu live-cd
<pjotter> wanneer ik dat via de gui doe: 'sudo tasksel' + selecteer/deselecteer lamp, gaat alles goed. Geen probleem
<pjotter> Wanneer ik lamp de-installeer met het commando: 'sudo tasksel remove lamp-server' valt mij op dat tevens het pakket 'ubuntu-desktop' wordt verwijderd!
<pjotter> Ik denk, dat dat wellicht toch het probleem is
<pjotter> Wanneer ik zelf in de gui van tasksel lamp server deselecteer en dan ok klik, wordt 'ubuntu-desktop' niet verwijderd. En is er ook geen probleem.
<pjotter> Misschien dat deze info wat meer duidelijkheid geeft?
<Norbert> een hele goeie avond allen
<pjotter> Ik denk inderdaad dat de verwijdering van 'ubuntu-desktop' het probleem is: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369551
<JanC> pjotter: het probleem is vinden waarom dat gebeurt  ;)
<pjotter> Nouja.. ennieway :) Genoeg gerommeld voor vandaag. Moraal van dit verhaal: gebruik tasksel ALLEEN via de GUI! Bij eventuele rampen: probeer 'ubuntu-desktop' opnieuw te installeren.
<Norbert> iemand die weet waarom me spellen soms grijs worden en geforceerd moet afsluiten
<JanC> wat gebeurt er als je de ncurses interface gebruikt?
<JanC> Norbert: dat klinkt alsof ze vasthangen
<pjotter> wat is ncruses?
<JanC> pjotter: soort van text GUI
<Norbert> en hoe ken ik dat verhelpen
<JanC> Norbert: welke spellen zijn dat?
<pjotter> JanC: dat is ook wat ik bedoel met 'GUI'.
<JanC> pjotter: noem het dan een TUI  ;)
<Norbert> online spellen
<pjotter> ik typ gewoon 'sudo tasksel'. Dan start er inderdaad een soort text-gui
<JanC> Norbert: wat voor on-line spellen?  Flash?
<Norbert> poker
<JanC> pjotter: er is ook een echt GUI frontend in Synaptic IIRC
<JanC> Norbert: is dat Flash of Silverlight of zo?
<pjotter> voor tasksel?
<JanC> Norbert: ik gok dat die plugin dan crasht...
<Norbert> hmmmmmmz
<JanC> pjotter: ja
<Norbert> kheb wine gedownload en toen pokerstars
<JanC> Norbert: oh, Wine dus
<Norbert> yes
<pjotter> JanC: hoe activeer ik dat?
<JanC> Norbert: mja, ik gok dat dat Windows spel niet ondersteund wordt door Wine of zo
<JanC> of niet goed
<JanC> pjotter: activeer wat?
<Norbert> of kan het ook zijn dat ik wine moet configureren
<pjotter> die andere gui waar je over sprak
<JanC> zit gewoon standaard in de menu's in Synaptic?
<pjotter> nee hoor
<JanC> Norbert: dat kan soms helpen (maar heb ik niet echt ervaring mee)
<pjotter> althans... ik zie hier niets wat daar op lijkt.
<JanC> Bewerken -> Pakketten markeren via taken...
<pjotter> ow dat
<Norbert> kzal wel ff google hoe ik wine moet configureren
<JanC> Norbert: er is een database met info over specifieke programma's op de Wine site
<pjotter> JanC: Hoe deinstalleer ik lamp nu? Na installatie met die GUI kan ik LAMP niet meer deselecteren
<JanC> geen idee, gebruik ik nooit  ;)
<pjotter> fijn
<JanC> ik installeer eigenlijk alles gewoon manueel
<JanC> naargelang wat ik nodig heb
<pjotter> Ik zit nu vast. Ik kan die lamp niet meer deinstalleren
<JanC> via de TUI?
<pjotter> tenzij ik weet welke paketten er zojuist zijn geinstalleerd
<JanC> of gewoon de pakketten verwijderen...
<pjotter> krijg ik nu een foutmelding
<JanC> synaptic heeft een log van wat geïnstalleerd is normaal
<pjotter> hoe kom ik er nu achter welke paketten zojuist zijn geinstalleerd?
<pjotter> ok, ik heb ze al
<pjotter> het is wel een hele lijst.
<JanC> als je de "hoofdpakketten" verwijdert kan je de rest waarschijnlijk zo goed als automatisch doen daarna
<pjotter> gewoon deinstalleren met sudo dpkg -r [paketten]?
<JanC> niet met dpkg
<pjotter> ik weet niet wleke van die paketten de hoofdpaketten zijn
<JanC> met apt-get of synaptic
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> ik doe het wel met synaptic
<JanC> mysql-server, apache2, php5 is misschien al een goede start
<JanC> alhoewel ik niet weet of tasksel correct dependencies markeert als "automatisch geïnstalleerd"...
<pjotter> we shall see...
<JanC> hm, het is blijkbaar het verwijderen van libwrap0 dat de desktop meesleurt
<pjotter> pfhoe... alle pakketten zijn weer weg.
<pjotter> hoe kom je daar nu zo snel achter?
<JanC> tasksel met de -t optie toont het commando dat die uitvoert (zoals ik hier eerder plakte)
<pjotter> ok
<JanC> dus heb ik gekeken wat het verwijderen van elk van die pakketten *afzonderlijk* zou verwijderen
<pjotter> dus 'sudo tasksel -t install lamp-server'?
<JanC> wel, remove ipv install
<pjotter> of nee.. 'sudo tasksel -t remove lamp-server'?
<JanC> en sudo is niet nodig
<pjotter> is dat zo?
<JanC> niet voor -t
<pjotter> als ik geen sudo doe, krijg ik tyoch wat medlingen
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> snap
<JanC> -t staat voor "test"
<pjotter> yes
<JanC> en dan krijg je een commando dat een hoop pakketten tegelijk verwijdert
<pjotter> en hoe zie je dan wat het verwijderen van een bepaald pakket voor consequenties heeft voor andere paketten?
<JanC> je kan kijken naar de afhankelijkheden van elk pakket
<pjotter> (gewoon nieuwsgierig hoor) Dan leer ik ook weer eens wat
<pjotter> in synaptic?
<JanC> of het proberen verwijderen met "apt-get remove" of synaptic
<pjotter> ok
<JanC> je kan idd. de afhankelijkheden ook bekijken in synaptic
<JanC> of anders "apt-cache show pakketnaam"
<pjotter> en dan krijg je op een gegeven moment de melding van 'dit zal ook het pakket ubuntu-desktop' verwijderen?
<JanC> of nee, niet show
<JanC> "apt-cache rdepends libwrap0"
<pjotter> zo
<JanC> dan zie je dat libwrap0 nodig is voor een hele lijst pakketten, inclusief gdm, pulseaudio, etc.
<pjotter> inderdaad
<JanC> en zonder gdm geen grafisch inlogscherm natuurlijk  ;)
<pjotter> wat is gdm ook al weer?
<JanC> GNOME Display Manager
<pjotter> 'owjah... :)
<JanC> toont o.a. het grafische inlogscherm
<pjotter> ja precies. Dat mistte ik toen
<JanC> en regelt het verwisselen tussen gebruikers en zo
<pjotter> Dus, maarre... dit is dus gewoon wel een 'bug' in tasksel of.... ?
<pjotter> Het verklaart nog steeds niet echt waarom de TUI deinstaller wel goed gaat en de commandline deinstaller niet.
<JanC> het is niet echt een bug, het was waarschijnlijk zoals tasksel bedoeld was te werken
<JanC> maar op één of andere manier werkt dat niet echt goed samen met Ubuntu  ;)
<pjotter> Nou ja goed. Ik weet nu in ieder geval hoe je dat probleem kan voorkomen.
<JanC> pjotter: zoals ik al zei stuurt de curses interface de status voor alle tasks door
<JanC> of althans, dat vermoed ik
<hermanie> hallo
<hermanie> kan iemand mij helpen
<hermanie> is er iemand?
<JanC> hermanie: misschien
<JanC> als we weten waarmee  ☺
<pjotter> hoi hermanie, stel je vraag. Wellicht dat iemand een andtwoord heeft...
<hermanie> ik wil graag de temp van me computer zien hoe moet je dat doen
<pjotter> daar zijn wel programmaatjes voor...
<hermanie> ikheb xsensor geinstalleerd maar die werkt niet
<JanC> eerst en vooral: welke temperatuur?
<hermanie> wat bedoel je?
<JanC> processor, harde schijven, kast, andere chips?
<hermanie> gewoon alles wat in de kast zit
<hermanie> ben je er nog
<JanC> even geduld hermanie
<hermanie> o sorry
<pjotter> Misschien is Sysinfo wat. Ik weet alleen niet of daar ook temperatuur bij zit?
<hermanie> wat kan je er mee
<hermanie> de temp regelen
<pjotter> Sysinfo is een programma dat een overzicht geeft van je systeem. Soft en hardware
<pjotter> Maar nee. volgens mij zit daar geen temp bij
<hermanie> hij is aan het instaleeren
<hermanie> we zullen zien
<JanC> xsensors gebruikt libsensors4, dus als dat niet werkt vrees ik dat er weinig gaat werken...
<hermanie> er zit geen temp bij
<hermanie> ik heb ff gekeken
<pjotter> helaas pindakaas
<hermanie> is er iets anders
<JanC> je kan eens proberen in een terminal "sensors" uit te voeren
<hermanie> wat moet ik dan in het terminal typen?
<JanC> gewoon "sensors" zonder de aanhalingstekens
<hermanie> oke
<JanC> als dat niks geeft heb je blijkbaar geen driver om die gegevens uit te lezen
<hermanie> je vind me vast heel dom maar waar kan ik het terminal vinden
<hermanie> ik zie het niet staan
<pjotter> Toepassingen->Hulpmiddelen->Terminalvernster
<hermanie> hij zegt dit
<hermanie> herman@herman:~$ sensors No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. Try sensors-detect to find out which these are. herman@herman:~$
<hermanie> wat bedoelt die?
<pjotter> Ja, dan heb je waarschijnlijk geen driver om die gegevens uit te lezen
<hermanie> ben je er?
<hermanie> o
<pjotter> je kan eens kijken wat er gebeurd wanneer je "sensors-detect" intikt?
<hermanie> maar ik kan mijn ventulators in het bios septup wel harder en zachter doen
<pjotter> Dat doe ik ook zo.
<hermanie> hij zegt dit
<hermanie> You need to be root to run this script. herman@herman:~$
<pjotter> sudo sensors-detect
<hermanie> wat bedoel je
<pjotter> doe dat maar
<hermanie> oke
<pjotter> "sudo sensors-detect"
<hermanie> dan zegt hij dit
<hermanie> [sudo] password for herman:
<hermanie> wat bedoelt hij daar mee
<pjotter> je wachtwoord
<hermanie> moet ik die daar in vullen
<pjotter> ja, daar5 vraagt ie om
<pjotter> n
<pjotter> En? Gebeurd er iets?
<hermanie>  sensors-detect revision 5818 (2010-01-18 17:22:07 +0100) # System: Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq dc7100 SFF(DX878AV) # Board: Hewlett-Packard 097Ch  This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions, unless you know what you're doing.  Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain 
<hermanie> dat zegt die
<pjotter> je krijgt een hoop vragen die je kan beantwoorden door gewoon op <enter> te drukken
<hermanie> ik wordt er niet wijzer van
<hermanie> een heleboel tekst maar niet wat ik zoek
<pjotter> Dit programma probeert je sensoren te detecteren en stelt dan ubuntu in zodat de juiste driver wordt geladen. Als er eentje is, tenminste.
<hermanie> kunnen we iets anders proberen
<pjotter> ik zou voor de rest niet weten wat.
<hermanie> je zij dat er heel veel progjes voor zijn
<pjotter> Ik zei dat er wel 'programmas' voor zijn.
<pjotter> XSensor is er zo eentje.
<hermanie> spekkje weet jij hoe ik de temp van me computer kan zien
<JanC> die programma's gebruiken uiteindelijk allemaal hetzelfde
<hermanie> of iemand anders
<pjotter> JanC: Is het niet zo dat je met sensors-detect de juiste driver kan installeren?
<JanC> hermanie: het lijkt er op alsof er geen driver is
<hermanie> ik weet het niet
<JanC> pjotter: ik ga er van uit dat als dat zo is dat automatisch gebeurt
<pjotter> Als ik sensors-detect uitvoer geeft ie uiteindelijk aan dat hij iets aan etc/modules kan toevoegen.
<pjotter> Lijkt mij dat dat zijn probleem had kunnen verhelpen...
<pjotter> mja...
<JanC> pjotter: werkt 'sensors' niet voor je dan?
<pjotter> ja, voor mij wel
<JanC> pjotter: en is die module al niet geladen?
<pjotter> Maar ja, goed. Ik denk, ik kijk even met hem mee.
<JanC> vziw. dateert die tool namelijk van de tijd dat dat allemaal niet automatisch gebeurde
<pjotter> Bij mij detecteert ie uiteindelijk wel iets en suggeert om "it87" toe te voegen aan etc/modules
<JanC> en waarschijnlijk werd it87 al geladen door udev of zo  ;)
<pjotter> ik denk het ook :)
<pjotter> Hee, heel erg bedankt voor de hulp. Ik moet weer verder!
<pjotter> tot later!
<MauriceJ_> Hallo, zou ik wat mogen vragen?
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> hallo MauriceJ_
<MauriceJ_> Is het mogelijk om Ubuntu te installeren op een USB-stick, om het vervolgens vanaf diezelfde USB stick te starten?
<Oer> ja, dat kan, live cd op usb stick draaien :-)
<Oer> dan heb je een 1 gb stickje nodig, minimaal.
<hansw> en kijk even of je pc kan booten van usb, oudere pc's kunnen dat niet altijd
<MauriceJ_> Ja want de laptop van mijn zuster had met opstarten een blauw scherm met een fout code
<Oer> via de tool unetbootin voor linux of windows, of via de live cd > systeem - beheer - opstart schijf aanmaken
<MauriceJ_> ik kan ook niet meer in veilige modus of iets, dus ik hoop om met ubuntu nog erop te komen, en in ieder geval nog documenten van de harde schijf kan halen
<MauriceJ_> voor ik het helemaal erger maak
<MauriceJ_> Want google is in deze kwestie ook niet erg zinvol, zegt alleen maar hoe je vanaf een USB kan installeren, en niet hoe je erop installeert.
<JanC> MauriceJ_: hoe je op een USB-stick installeert staat op de download-pagina's op ubuntu.com
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB http://www.basiscursusubuntu.nl/2010/12/17/ubuntu-installatie-cd-overzetten-naar-usb-of-multimediakaart/
<MauriceJ_> ah thanks JanC
<JanC> MauriceJ_: http://www.ubuntu.com/ --> klik op Download, krijg je http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download en scroll daar even naar beneden
<MauriceJ_> zal ik maar eens eerst beginnen met ubuntu downloaden : )
<JanC> als je het al hebt moet je natuurlijk niet downloaden
<MauriceJ_> Ik neem aan het stukje van
<MauriceJ_> Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<JanC> idd.
<JanC> en dan "show me how" klikken
<MauriceJ_> ja
<MauriceJ_> Thanks
<MauriceJ_> als ik er niet uitkom zal ik hier nog wel terugkomen voor hulp
<JanC> doe maar  ☺
<JanC> mogelij kstaat er ook ergens uitleg in 't Nederlands op de Nederlandse wiki
<JanC> MauriceJ_: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<MauriceJ_> Engels is niet zo'n probleem!
<JanC> mogelijk is de Engelse ook recenter
<Oer> JanC, via de originele installer kan je de vrije ruimte benutten, toch ?
<JanC> Oer: wat bedoel je met de "originele installer"?
<Oer> via live cd, de usb aanmaken.
<MauriceJ_> download is al op de helft
<MauriceJ_> Nou ben 'm aant installeren
<MauriceJ_> ben eens benieuwd, bedankt voor de hulp heren!
<Oer> have fun :-)
<Oer> ik bedoel, succes met documenten redden
<hansw> en zet er een virus scanner op
<jpjacobs> hier al iemand u3-tool gebruikt?
<jpjacobs> bij mij geeft ie fouten.
<Oer> je bedoelt http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/u3-tool ?
<jpjacobs> jeps
<jpjacobs> bij mij geeft ie altijd: u3_partition_info() failed: Device reported command failed: status 1
<Oer> hmm als ik 'u3-tool' in terminal gebruik, die ik veel opties
<Oer> ik denk dat dit door die protected partition
<jpjacobs> erm, ja, wat ik zou willen doen is een eigen cd image installeren ipv de standaard u3 zooi.
<jpjacobs> maar, ja als ie altijd errors geeft geraak ik natuurlijk nergens
<Oer> die help geeft een optie om een iso te loaden     -l <cd image>     Load CD image into device
<jpjacobs> ahaaaa tbegint te dagen, kkrijg nu een andere error :p moest /dev/sg3 gebruiken ipv /dev/sdb1 of /dev/sdb
<Oer> u3-tool -l /path/to/<image>.iso /dev/sdb1
<Oer> ja sg3 lijkt me de secure partition
<Gotiniens> heej dat is tof die u3 tool
<Gotiniens> jammer dat ik mijn u3 stick kwijt ben
<jpjacobs> idd, blijkt dat die zelfs echt een USB-CDrom emuleert, waarvan ge zelfs kunt booten als de PC geen USB boot ondersteund (maar enkel via een USB CDROM) :p
<jpjacobs> te hopen dat ik er nu mee weggeraak :)
<Gotiniens> ja klopt je pc ziet gewoon een cdrom drive
<Gotiniens> maar zijn er pc's die wel booten van usb cdrom en niet van usb disk?
<Oer> soms moet je bij usb booten, dit op 2 plaatsen instellen. niet alleen bootvolgorde, maar ook device volgorde
<Oer> bios afhankelijk.
<Gotiniens> voor wat anders booten dan van HD gebruik ik altijd de kies nu waarvan je nu wilt booten functie
<Gotiniens> oftewel de F12 toets
<Oer> hmm ja, die directe keuze van boot gebruiken, kan ook wel eens meehelpen idd
<jpjacobs> hmm, eens kijken of ik het er vanop windows uit krijg, met de bijgeleverde apps.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-16
<the^user> GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<timo^> kêh?
<the^user> OJEE IK SCHREEUW TI WAKKER
<timo^> ja, inderdaad
<the^user> mijn excuus
<the^user> timo^,  ben jij goed in netwerk beheer ?
<timo^> wie weet
<the^user> ik kan ineens niet meer met samba mijn gedeelde map op mijn macbook komen.
<timo^> hm, nee, samba kan ik niet, excuses...
<the^user> kan niet koppelen geeft hij aan
<the^user> in de windowsgroup precies het zelfde verhaal
<the^user> hmm kan  geen printscreen platsen in paste bin
<timo^> ha Snicksie
<timo^> jij weet iets van networking af hè?
<Snicksie> iets, niet alles :p
<Snicksie> vertel
<timo^> the^user: vertel het es
<timo^> Ik kon hem niet helpen, weet niks van samba ^^
<timo^> [07:37] <the^user> timo^,  ben jij goed in netwerk beheer ?
<timo^> [07:37] <timo^> wie weet
<timo^> [07:37] <the^user> ik kan ineens niet meer met samba mijn gedeelde map op mijn macbook komen.
<timo^> [07:37] <timo^> hm, nee, samba kan ik niet, excuses...
<timo^> [07:38] <the^user> kan niet koppelen geeft hij aan
<timo^> [07:38] <the^user> in de windowsgroup precies het zelfde verhaal
<timo^> [07:43] <the^user> hmm kan  geen printscreen platsen in paste bin
<Snicksie> hm, ik zou het ook niet zo direct weten... samba heb ik enkel outofthebox gebruikt... en van windows naar linux of mac naar linux heb ik nooit geprobeerd :p
<Snicksie> of toch al heel lang niet meer :p
<wiefeest> hi
<wiefeest> ik heb een probleempje waarbij de ubuntu info paginas geen relaas bieden
<CasW> Vertel
<wiefeest> telkens als ik probeer mijn systeem te updaten krijg ik een postscript melding dat er een foutwaarde 1 terug komt ofzoiets
<wiefeest> heb dit probleem ook al meerdere malen gepost via de foutmelder
<wiefeest> maar krijg alleen meldingen dat mijn probleem in ontvangst is genomen
<CasW> Alleen als je update of ook als je iets nieuws installeert?
<wiefeest> ja bij allles
<CasW> Probeer, in een terminal, sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<wiefeest> Instellen van software-center (2.0.7) ... file does not exist: /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/__init__.py file does not exist: /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/__init__.py file does not exist: /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/view/__init__.py file does not exist: /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/view/widgets/__init__.py pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (50) p
<wiefeest> dit komt er dus terug
<CasW> Zow... Het lijkt erop dat je je installatie van apt hebt ver***t...
<wiefeest> schijnbaar mist mijn systeem een essentieel onderdeel, is het mogelijk dit onderdeel nog toetevoegen denk je?
<wiefeest> ja :S
<CasW> Vast wel, handmatig ergens vandaan downloaden, misschien weet iemand anders wel waarvandaan (ik mag dit nu eigenlijk niet doen, ik moet nu een Franse brief schrijven voor school ;))
<wiefeest> ok lol
<wiefeest> dat gaat voor ja.....
<wiefeest> iemand aanwezig met de oplossing?
<Snicksie> ik zal even voor je kijken wiefeest
<wiefeest> zou fijn zijn
<Snicksie> probeer anders eens sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center
<wiefeest> geeft het volgend antwoord; sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center
<wiefeest> sorry verkeerd paste
<wiefeest> software-center is beschadigd of niet volledig geïnstalleerd
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> sudo apt-get purge software-center
<Snicksie> dan verwijder je die compleet
<OerHeks> force al geprobeerd ? >> sudo apt-get install -f
<wiefeest> wiefeest@Home:~$ sudo apt-get purge software-center Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar De volgende pakketten zijn automatisch geïnstalleerd en zijn niet langer nodig:   python-pygoocanvas linux-headers-2.6.32-28-generic   linux-headers-2.6.32-30 linux-headers-2.6.32-27 linux-headers-2.6.32-28   linux-headers-2.6.32-29 quadrapassel libgooca
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> sudo apt-get install software-center
<wiefeest> vraagt of ik verder wil
<Snicksie> hm
<Snicksie> wat wil hij allemaal verwijderen? :)
<Snicksie> paste het even op 'paste.ubuntu.com' of iets dergelijks en geef ons even de link, irc heeft een beperkte hoeveelheid letters die hij accepteert in 1 regeltje ;)
<wiefeest> heb al J gedaan
<wiefeest> heeft ubuntu desktop verwijderd
<wiefeest> softwarecentre
<wiefeest> verwijderd
<Snicksie> oei :p
<JapyDooge> lol
<Snicksie> dat is waarom ik eerst zei 'even kijken wat hij wil verwijderen'
<Snicksie> maar als je sudo apt-get install software-center doet, zou hij weer blij moeten zijn hopelijk ^^
<JapyDooge> naja ubuntu-desktop is een metapackage afaik, wil nog niet zeggen dat alles daarin weg is vermoed ik
<Snicksie> true
<wiefeest> al bezig
<wiefeest> ;)
<wiefeest> is volgens mij nu beig met herinstalleren
<Snicksie> okay :)
<wiefeest> heeft alles afgerond, maar zegt nu ;
<wiefeest>  You have to configure "localepurge" with the command  	      dpkg-reconfigure localepurge  	  to make /usr/sbin/localepurge actually start to function.
<wiefeest> n als ik dat invoer zegt ie weer dat ik dat als root moet iutvoeren
<Snicksie> uhu, dpkg-reconfigure is inderdaad een root-commando :)
<JapyDooge> dan 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' :)
<wiefeest> ok uitgevord
<wiefeest> hoe kan ik nu dit controleren?
<OerHeks> door softwarecentrum te starten ?
<wiefeest> ja die doet het
<wiefeest> maar updatebeheer werkt nog steeds niet
<OerHeks> wat heb je precies gedaan, voordat dit optrad ?
<wiefeest> uhmm geprobeerd de computer wat op te ruimen :S
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> dat klinkt euh :P gevaarlijk ^^
<wiefeest> vrees dat ik iets verwijderd heb dat niet de bedoeling wasa
<OerHeks> veilige tools zijn autoclean
<wiefeest> joew
<wiefeest> :P
<OerHeks> of heb je teveel opties in bleachit aangezet ?
<wiefeest> iets met verweesde pakketten
<wiefeest> verwijderd
<wiefeest> nee weet niet eens wat dat is...bleachit :P
<OerHeks> dat is een opruimtooltje, maar met teveel opties
<JapyDooge> lol
<OerHeks> nou ja, je kan misschien sneller je data backuppen en herinstall doen
<wiefeest> ja dat vreesde ik al
<wiefeest> hard schijf regelen en alles wat ik wil bewaren overhevelen.... en rest eraf
<OerHeks> je kan herinstall doen, met dezelfde indeling, zonder dat je je ~/home formatteert. kies dan handmatig, en vink formatteren van je partitie uit
<OerHeks> data overleeft dit meestal
<wiefeest> klinkt moeilijk ....:P
<wiefeest> hahhaha meestal ....lol
<wiefeest> maar goed, heel erg bedankt voor jullie info
<wiefeest> en hulp
<Snicksie> succes :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<wiefeest> dank
<wiefeest> fijne middag verder !
<jorg> hallo, weet iemand de link om ubuntu te installeren zonder eerste de iso te branden?
<mvn071> jorg ggole  for start-up-disk creator ubutnu
<mvn071> jorg gogle  for start-up-disk creator ubuntu
<mvn071> jorg google  for start-up-disk creator ubuntu
<mvn071> jorg of een netwerk installer : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<mvn071> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download onder create bootable usb-stick
<OerHeks> dank u mvn071
<OerHeks> alleen klein probleem, jorg is er niet meer.
<mvn071> als je meer machine wilt doen is netwerk installer erg handig, zeker in combinatie met preseeding
<mvn071> ah, dan maandag ik verder :)
<OerHeks> jups, eigen mirror en netwerk install
<OerHeks> en dan 1000 mbit netwerk :P
<mvn071> of gewoon niet insttaleren maar je desktop streamen :)
<mvn071> of gewoon niet instaleren maar je desktop streamen :)
<OerHeks> dat kan me SSD nét aan
<CH_> "Het was als op de Titanic". Toch een opmerkelijke uitspraak.
<CH_> Oh, dat was voor -offtopic.
<Sjimmie> zee opmerkelijk, gezien ik niet denk dat iemand op dit cruiseschip ooit op de titanic heeft gezeten
<JapyDooge> whut >.<
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Een vraagje: Ligt het aan mij, of lopen de versies van zowel mozilla thunderbird als firefox enorm achter in het softwarecentrum. Het lijkt wel of die totaal niet meer worden bijgehouden. In mijn softwarecentrukm staan de versienummers nog op 3.nogwat terwijl de nieuwste versies al lang 9.nogwat zijn.
<OerHeks> de LTS houd de oude versie idd, 11.10 zit op 9 met firefox
<pjotter> aha
<pjotter> ik heb de 10.04
<OerHeks> ik las iets dat dit wel veranderd gaat worden.
<CasW> Dat is de LTS, ja
<pjotter> juist
<Jeeves_> Ja, dat gaan ze wijzigen
<OerHeks> even zien of thunderbird ook los is ..
<Jeeves_> Morgen volgens mij
<OerHeks> ah oke
<pjotter> Ik heb onlangs firefox wel handmatig naar 9.01 gezet
<pjotter> ok
<OerHeks> ik zag al niks bij updates
<pjotter> morgen al? :)
<Jeeves_> Starting on January 17, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Ubuntu 10.10 users will be
<Jeeves_> migrated to the latest Firefox version, and will track the rapid
<Jeeves_> releases going forward
<CasW> pjotter: Vergis je overigens niet in die versienummers; Firefox (en Thunderbird) zijn in sneltreinvaart gegaan na versie 4, ik geloof dat 3.x minstens even lang duurde als 4->9
<OerHeks> om de 6 weken idd
<pjotter> CasW: Ja, was mij ook al opgevallen. Het valt haast niet meer bij te houden.
<Jeeves_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-January/001544.html
<OerHeks> thnx Jeeves_
<pjotter> Ok :) Ik was dus 1 dag te vroeg.. ik vroeg me dit al weken geleden af
<OerHeks> krijg ik IE8 ook, via updates in wine ?
 * OerHeks vlucht
<pjotter> Weet iemand toevallig ook of er op de een of andere manier ook silverlight support komt in firefox 9.01. Vroeger had ik moonlight op 3.6.x. Maar die plugin werkt niet onder 9.01
<timo^> Och OerHeks, wat doet het ertoe, waarom via Wine, als je ook gewoon een excuus hebt om Windows te installen? :P
<timo^> pjotter: Add On compatibility reporter installeren ;)
<pjotter> hee
<OerHeks> silverlicht
<OerHeks> nee
<timo^> via add ons pjotter
<OerHeks> moonlight heb ik laatst iemand mee geholpen
<timo^> voor de publieke omroepen werkt ie :)
<OerHeks> moonlight downloaden, de zip in .xpi renamen, dan hapt firefox deze wel
<pjotter> en dan? Wat doet die compatibility reporter?
<OerHeks> moonlight 4 *
<timo^> die schakelt het geneuzel over niet compatibile add ons uit :)
<timo^> veilig te doen hoor :)
<pjotter> alrighty :D
<pjotter> Ik ga eens even proberen. Vroeger hackte ik die xpi bestanden wel eens door de "MaxVersion" handmatig omhoog te zetten. Maar dat is nogal een gedoe.
<pjotter> Hoera! Het werkt :D Ik heb nu weer moonlight in 9.01. Bedankt mensen!
<OerHeks> have fun !
<pjotter> Of zoals ze het in het Engels zeggen: Knock yourself out! :)
<pjotter> Ik heb het alleen nodig omdat ik soms wel eens iets op uitzendingemist wilde zien. Daar gebruiken ze standaard silverlight. Een beetje ongelukkige beslissing mijns inziens. In veel gevallen hebben ze nu een flash variant die wel werkte. Maar voor oudere uitzendingen hadden ze die niet. Vandaar.
<timo^> op de ouwe site kun je toch Totem gebruiken?
<pjotter> timo^: Om de een of andere reden werkt dat niet altijd bij mij.
<OerHeks> wb StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank je, Oer. :)
<lg188> hey, ik zoek een oplosing voor een klein probleempje. ik zou dus internet nodig hebben in mijn kelder.
<misnix2> wifi of een boormachine
<jcfp> of via het stopcontact
<lg188> zijn dat de opties? want dan moet ik selecteten
<lg188> selecteren*
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-17
<gerritn> hallo
<gerritn> hallo 2
<JapyDooge> hallo
<gerritn> ik heb een klein probleempje met libreoffice
<gerritn> wanneer ik een word document wil open, stopt libreoffice ermee
<gerritn> iemand een idee?
<JapyDooge> wat je eens kan proberen: console openen, daar libreoffice starten, dan word document openen en kijken of je foutmeldingen ziet die ergens op slaan
<gerritn> libreoffice writer uiteraard
<lordzett> http://media.techeblog.com/images/funniest_video_games.jpg
<gerritn> hetzelfde... geen melding libreoffice writer sluit zonder enige melding
<gerritn> ik heb eventueel teamviewer 6 zodat iemand kan meekijken
<UslanRost> goedmorgen iedereen
<UslanRost> lol
<OerHeks> :-)
<the^user> GOEDEN AVOND NEDERLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<StefandeVries> :-)
<the^user> HALLO STEFAN
<the^user> ojee de caps
<StefandeVries> En, wat is je vraag?
<the^user> zijn er netwerk experts aanwezig
<CasW> Altijd.
<the^user> oke
<CasW> (NIet dat ik er een ben, maar StefandeVries vast wel ;))
<the^user> ik ga beginnen
<the^user> eerst een vraagje
<the^user> waar kan ik een prointscreen plaatsen zodat jullie deze kunnen bestuderen
<the^user> mits je er uiteraard zin in heb.
<StefandeVries> http://imgur.ocm
<StefandeVries> http://imgur.com
<StefandeVries> *
<the^user> paste bin is alleen voor cc
<the^user> http://imgur.com/DEv6b
<the^user> dit is dus mijn probleem
<the^user> en het werkte 2 dagen geleden nog prima heb nergens aan zitten klooien.
<the^user> en ineens ping probleem
<the^user> ik verdwaasd kijken van is ubuntu obvergenomen door windows
<CasW> Op andere pc's / OS's geprobeerd?
<the^user> werkt prima
<the^user> kan wel via mijn macbook naar ubuntu maar andersom niet meer
<the^user> ik heb alleen met mijn mac
<the^user> want timecapsull is geen probleem
<OerHeks> vreemd, als het wel gewerkt heeft, en ik zie geen updates van samba oid
<the^user> ja OerHeks  we staan voor een duister probleem
<the^user> heb al in de macbook geken en bij gebruikers en map deelbaar staat de ubuntu gewoon aangemeld en heeft de goede rechten
<the^user> skiet mij maar lek
 * CasW legt aan...
<timo^> ha the^user
<the^user> bukt
<the^user> hoi timo
<OerHeks> je hebt je timecapsul al eens een schup gegeven ?
<OerHeks> ik bedoel rebootje ?
<the^user> nee
<the^user> ik zal hem eens schuppen
<the^user>  ik ben aan skuppuh
<the^user> hmm
<the^user> hij is nu blauw maar zelfde probleem
<misnix> en dan kijken of samba wel draait op dat mac ding
<the^user> dat draait
<the^user> want kan wel vanaf de mac naar ubuntu
<the^user> ik zit in -nl-klas maar er is geen leraar
 * khildin mompelt iets van verschil tusse samba server en samba client...
<khildin> apple zut......
 * khildin rent weg
<misnix> khildin, ik voorzie ook verwarring ;-)
<misnix> en ik moet zo koken...
<khildin> ik ben al aan het koken
<the^user> dan is de verwarring compleet
<khildin> vandaag: zuurkool met worst.... :P
<misnix> nee, hutspot
<khildin> ook lekker
<OerHeks> ik zit te twijffelen, zal ik de sweex DVB-T Adapter USB with Remote MM002 uit de verpakking halen en testen, of blister dicht laten en verkopen met 200% winst voor 15 euro ?
<mandje> hard geld nodig OerHeks?
<OerHeks> neuj, ik kon het niet laten liggen in de kringloop
<misnix2> lag die ook bij het grof vuil, OerHeks ? :-p
<misnix2> ah
<misnix2> ik typ blind, als ik typ ben ik blind voor wat er op het scherm gebeurd
<mandje> dan hangt het volgens mij af van hoe graag je met dat ding wil spelen.
<misnix2> wanneer begin je je eigen kringloop?
<OerHeks> uhm ...
<OerHeks> me kelder ligt vol
<misnix> verbaast me niet ;-)
<the^user> ik heb op 1 jan alle tyfus zooi in vuilniszakken gedaan en afgevoerd
<the^user> niks kabbels etc etc
<the^user> gewoon de dingen die ik gebruik basta
<OerHeks> hier ook, alles werkt of is nog nuttig.
<misnix> ooit ;-)
<the^user> tja
<the^user> jee het isa pas 1900
<OerHeks> nu, een DVB-t ding is niet echt nuttig.
<the^user> 3 zenders\
<the^user> voor op de kamping
<OerHeks> meer, ook de lokalen zijn free-to-air
<misnix> kun je daar niet ned1,2,3 en  rtvnh mee krijgen?
<OerHeks> jups
<the^user> 4 zenders mijn  excuus
<OerHeks> als je weinig geld hebt en geen tv abbo wil, ideaal
<the^user> :)
<misnix> inderdaad
<misnix> maar je hebt al een bod?
<misnix> en doet ie het met ubuntu?
<OerHeks> neuj, omdat de blister nog gesloten is, dacht ik aan 50% winkelprijs
<misnix> is dat 15 euro?
<OerHeks> ik heb al gezocht, maar op een enkel forum tread nog geen info/oplossing.. misschien werkt hij nu al OOTB
<OerHeks> nieuw 32 euro o.i.d.
<OerHeks> de duitse wiki ook niks :(
<StefandeVries> Mag dit in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, heren? ;)
<misnix> had je misschien eerst moeten opzoeken ;)
<OerHeks> ik weet wel welke chipset >  Microtune MT2060 siliconen tuner  Chipsets: E3C, EC168
<misnix> stel gerust je vraag, StefandeVries :)
<misnix> kijk, nu is het ontioic
<misnix> ontopic
<OerHeks> vziw werkt EC168 wel ...
<StefandeVries> Mooi. Hou 't zo. In #-offtopic is het net zo gezellig :D
<OerHeks> nietus, daar word ik hongerig, Stefan
<misnix> zo te zien wordt het een heel gezoek
<OerHeks> nou, ik denk dat hij OOTB werkt.
<OerHeks> juist omdat ik niks vind
<misnix> tv op je pc is veel goedkoper qua stroom dan een tv
<OerHeks> dat ook, en je hebt maar 1 monitor nodig.
<OerHeks> ding werkt zonder ext voeding
<misnix> aan de andere kant, zo vaak staat de tv niet aan
<misnix> meestal niet de moeite waard
<OerHeks> ik wou dat je op je TV ook cookies had, zodat je gerichte reklame krijgt, hondenbrokken en computers ipv wasmiddel en autoreklame
 * CasW installeert AdBlock op z'n teevee
<misnix> zapt en vergeet terug te zappen
<Piratelv> kijk uit OerHeks met de aankomende google tv ( of misschien zelfs de iTv) krijgen we dat misschien
<misnix> of de ubuntu-tv
<OerHeks> ja ubuntu tv, dat las ik ook
<OerHeks> en suggestions met shortcuts ..
<OerHeks> ah, Rhythmbox release - 2.95, and the major change is that it has been ported to GTK+ 3.
<Guest17676> Ik heb een vraag mbt de schermresolutie van mijn computer. Ik heb een beamer met een resolutie van 1280x1024, als ik een willekeurig beeldscherm  aansluit krijg ik een hoge resolutie maar als ik de beamer aansluit slecht 800x600. Hoe kan ik dit groter krijgen?
<lordzett_> lo
<erkan^> Systeem > Voorkeuren > Scherm ?
<Guest17676> daar kan ik slecht 1 resolutie aanklikken, dat is 800x600
<Guest17676> ik heb ook geprobeerd met xrandr de resolutie te wijzigen, maar dan krijg ik steeds een error: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<erkan^> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118697 ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-18
<lg188> alloa
<JapyDooge> oi
<CasW> Hoe zat het nu ook alweer, kon je een Microsoft SkyDrive dingie ook als harde schijf toevoegen aan Nautilus?
<timo^> Welk protocol heeft het ook weer?
<CasW> Zo te zien niet, helaas
<CasW> Compleet browser-based, etc.
<timo^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23230/how-to-mount-windows-live-skydrive-as-a-partition
<timo^> et voilà :D
<CasW> Ohw, toch wel :)
<CasW> Hmm, maar niet goed. En ik ga niet zomaar onbekende programma's installeren voor zoiets, dus dan maar niet.
 * CasW had gewild dat het gewoon WebDav was of zoiets...
<effert> hallo ik zit met een probleempje waar ik niet uitkom de internetverbinding van mijn computer doet het niet meer als ik op  netwerk inschakelen druk vershijnt er even later een zwatre pop-up met de tekst b bekabeld netwerk  verbinding verbroken, ik heb alle kabels na gelopen maar die zitten allemaal goed , en windows werkt wel op internet  wie weet raad
<OerHeks> heb je een router, effert ?
<OerHeks> ow ik lees nu, windows werkt wel.
<effert> hoi ja een  zyxel ook die heb ik gereset dat werkte ook al niet
<OerHeks> ga eens in de instellingen van je verbinding, ip4 instellingen, staat daar automatisch DHCP ?
<OerHeks> en onderaan "beschibaar voor alle gebruikers" ?
<effert> ja automatisch
<effert> bschikbaar voor alle gebruikers van ik niet aanvinken dat vakje is grijs
<OerHeks> misschien moet dat in de 1e Tab
<OerHeks> ik denk dat dat het probleem is.
<effert> ha ja dat is gelukt
<OerHeks> top !
<effert> hartelijk dank gr evert
<OerHeks> have fun evert
<MarcV> geen technische vraag maar weet iemand een goed schaakprogramma om met iemand online te kunnen spelen?
<MarcV> dus dat de 1 bij de ander inlogt voor het spel?
<OerHeks> dat kan ook online
<OerHeks> eigen tafel, uitnodigen of open tafel
<MarcV> wil met iemand die ik ken online kunnen schaken
<MarcV> OerHeks, jij bedoelt gewoon in een browser op een spelsite?
<OerHeks> ja, vaak in java o.i.d.
<MarcV> dat kan natuurlijk ook..  was op zoek naar een mooie linux-oplossing..  we hebben ssh toegang bij elkaar maar misschien doe ik te moeilijk.. ;)
<OerHeks> ik zit te zoeken, er moet vast wel een multiplayer zijn
<MarcV> ik ga wel op zoek. bedankt voor de suggestie :)
<OerHeks> Jin is an open source, cross platform, graphical client (interface) for the Internet Chess Club and the Free Internet Chess Server. It currently supports ICC and FICS but is designed to be able to support any chess server.
<OerHeks> http://www.jinchess.com/unix_download
<MarcV> die had ik ook gezien ja. heb ondertussen ook xboard geinstalleerd. niet echt online schaken maar het biedt wel de mogelijkheid om het spel op te slaan en dan te versturen
<MarcV> dus schaken via mail wordt het dan
<MarcV> anyway, heb hier genoeg input aan, bedankt
<MarcV> ga nu gauw weg bij de pc want heb nogal rugpijn van de operatie van gisteren
<OerHeks> of glChess > http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGames/Multiplayer
<OerHeks> oke
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-19
<heerzett> allo en help!
<heerzett> mijn unity deel van ubuntu is gecrashed
<heerzett> en kan nu niet eens meer de pc afsluiten of een prgramma starten
<heerzett> kan nergens bij en ben op irc nu via een internetsite
<Snicksie> hm, okay
<Snicksie> even denken :)
<JapyDooge> dat klinkt knap lastig lol
<Snicksie> zou unity --replace werken in een terminal denk je JapyDooge ? :)
<Snicksie> of iets wat daar op leek
<JapyDooge> misschien als je er DISPLAY=:0 voor zet, niet sure tho
<JapyDooge> + dat je weer terug moet naar je display, dus enige kennis van terminal gebruik is wel prettig
<Snicksie> nja, of anders gewoon restarten via terminal, 'k weet niet als heerzett wil herstarten?
<JapyDooge> of een reboot in een terminal, maar da's ook zo vies
<heerzett> ik heb al gereboot door kort op de powerknop te druk en dan restart maar het blijft zo
<Snicksie> heb je iets specifieks gedaan om je unity te crashen of gebeurde het plotseling heerzett ?
<Snicksie> want als het komt doordat je iets in het specifieks gedaan hebt, dan zou een restart niet werken (omdat na de restart je hetzelfde probleem zou houden)
<Snicksie> maar als het puur een 'crash' is out of nowhere, dan zou een restart je voldoende moeten helpen ;)
<heerzett> hij zij heel kort iets dat die iets niet kon mounten
<Snicksie> was je een programma aan het uitvoeren of je pc aan het opschonen of ...? :)
<heerzett> daarna na de restart zij hij dat die een update moest verwijderen gedaan maar nog niks
<Snicksie> hm, je hebt je computer dus opnieuw opgestart of niet?
<heerzett> jha al een keer maar dat heeft dus niet geholpen
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> als je je pc opstart, moet je dan eerst inloggen of?
<heerzett> nee gaat gelijk door
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> je kan dus ook niet 'gewoon' uitloggen? :)
<heerzett> nee geen knop voor
<Snicksie> okay
<heerzett> helemaal niks
<heerzett> ik heb inet nu opgestart via de help functie in de desktop.
<Snicksie> okay, ctrl-alt-t, geeft je dat een terminal? :)
<heerzett> jha
<JapyDooge> mooi
<Snicksie> perfect, das alvast iets gemakkelijker om je vooruit te helpen dan :)
<heerzett> yep
 * Snicksie denkt even diep na... JapyDooge direct een idee? :)
<Snicksie> mss dat er iets mis is gelopen met je updates... doe eens sudo apt-get update in je terminal? :)
<heerzett> kan ik niet gewoon een sudo doen om unity opnieuw op te starten?
<JapyDooge> hmm je zou de unity --replace kunnen proberen om mee te beginnen, anders zou ik een update/upgrade aanraden om te zien of er misschien een half pakket geinstalleerd is of een update voor iets wat gebugged is uitgegeven
<Snicksie> als unity crashet, ook na je restart, dan denk ik dat de kans aanwezig is dat je unity installatie ergens iets mis heeft
<Snicksie> geen compiz-config settings manager gebruikt heerzett ? :)
<JapyDooge> of emerald geinstalleerd mogelijk
<heerzett> unity-panel-service: geen proces gevonden Checking if settings need to be migrated ...no Checking if internal files need to be migrated ...no
<heerzett> Snicksie: ken ik niet compiz
<Snicksie> okay, dat is een tooltje wat blijkbaar enige problemen >kan< veroorzaken als je foutieve instellingen doet
<Snicksie> maar als je dat niet hebt gebruikt, kunnen we dat uitsluiten
<Snicksie> heerzett, unity --replace in de terminal zetten, probeer dat eens even? :)
<Snicksie> heeft geen sudo nodig
<Snicksie> en als je je terminal wilt sluiten daarna, kan je beter unity --replace &
<Snicksie> typen
<Snicksie> op die manier zal het proces als 'achtergrondproces' draaien en niet meesluiten met de terminal
<heerzett2> sorry ben ik weer
<heerzett2> die replace unity actie zorgde er zelfs voor dat ik niet meer kon alt-tab gebruiken
<heerzett2> en ook de window zelf was verdwenen van alles
<Snicksie> okay, dus dat hielp verder niet?
<Snicksie> jammer :(
<Snicksie> ik vroeg je net voor sudo apt-get update te doen, heb je dat nog gedaan? en zo ja, wat was de output? :)
<the^user> GOOD MORNING DUTCH PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Snicksie> of was dat wat je net deed?
<Snicksie> hiya the^user :)
<the^user> hallo Snicksje
<heerzett2> 605 kB opgehaald in 4s (140 kB/s) Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<Snicksie> en da's al, heerzett2 ?
<Snicksie> geen geklaag over halve updates ofzo? :p
<heerzett2> jha
<Snicksie> okay
<heerzett2> ff kijken nog eens
<heerzett2> wel wat genegeerd en geraakt
<Snicksie> das geen probleem, dat hoort zo
<Snicksie> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Snicksie> ik was even vergeten dat update enkel de updates binnenhaalt en niet installeert ;)
<the^user> vraagje hoe kanm ik zien of een firewiore aansluiting werkt in ubuntu
<heerzett2> dpkg: error: syntaxisfout in bestand met uitgestelde triggers `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp' bij teken `U' midline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Snicksie> hm, evenzien als ik daar iets voor kan vinden heerzett2 :)
<Snicksie> je bent al niet de enige ter wereld met het probleem
<heerzett2> erkan^: !
<Snicksie> heerzett2, naar wat ik zie, zou die file normaal gezien leeg mogen zijn vreemd genoeg... kun je het bestand eens openen (sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp ) en ons zeggen wat er in staat? :)
<Snicksie> gebaseerd op dit: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17125
<heerzett2> Package: libpostproc52 Status: install reinstreq half-configured Priority: optional Section: libs Installed-Size: 432 Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Architecture: i386 Source: libav Version: 4:0.7.2-1ubuntu1 Config-Version: 4:0.7.2-1ubuntu1 Depends: libavutil51 (>= 4:0.7.2-1ubuntu1) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.7.2), libavutil51 (<< 4:0.7.2-99) | libavutil-extra-51 (<< 4:0.7.2.99), libc
<erkan^> wat ! ? heerzett2
<Snicksie> ah, okay... dat is dus vermoedelijk het probleem :)
<Snicksie> ik ga even kijken hoe dat op te lossen, sec
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> heb je je terminal nog open staan heerzett2 ?
<heerzett2> tuurlijk
<Snicksie> ok, sec, ik ga even alle commando's voor je op een rijtje zetten
<Snicksie> even zoeken...
<Snicksie> k moet een commando hebben da ik even niet zo snel vind :)
<heerzett2> hmmm ik vind et al knap dat je het snapt ik kom er niet eens uit :D
<Snicksie> niet erg ;)
<Snicksie> bijna
<Snicksie> okay heerzett2
<Snicksie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/809496/
<Snicksie> het eerste commando gaat naar de juiste map, het tweede maakt een backup van je Unicorp bestand, het derde commando maakt het leeg, het vierde en 5e herinstalleert je half-geinstalleerde package
<heerzett2> k top ga ik doen
<heerzett2> :/var/lib/dpkg/triggers$ sudo > Unincorp bash: Unincorp: Toegang geweigerd
<Snicksie> hm... strange
<Snicksie> doe eens sudo -i
<Snicksie> op die manier krijg je de hele tijd root-rechten
<Snicksie> en dan kun je hopelijk " > Unicorp" gewoon intypen ;)
<Snicksie> of wacht, doe anders eens ls -al en geef me eens het rijtje met rwx'en van de file Unicorp ?
<Snicksie> als het eerste niet werkt
<heerzett2> hmm
<Snicksie> eventueel kan je ook met gedit of iets dergelijk de file compleet leeg maken, maar op deze manier leek het me sneller te gaan :p
<Snicksie> dus sudo gedit Unincorp intypen en dan gwn handmatig de file legen en opslaan
<heerzett2> gedaan
<heerzett2> restart
<heerzett2> k?
<Snicksie> waarvoor?
<Snicksie> je hebt alle stappen uitgevoerd heerzett2 ?
<Snicksie> en alles is gelukt? :)
<heerzett2> na ik had na die sudo -i dat eerdere lijstje afgewerkt
<Snicksie> okay, dan zou je even unity --replace & in de terminal moeten typen (nadat je eenmaal exit hebt getypt, want anders blijf je in root-access werken == minder veilig)
<heerzett2> ik zie nu wel iets van compiz staan
<heerzett2> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
<Snicksie> okay
<heerzett2> hmm
<heerzett2> dus is als nog daar iets mis mee?
<heerzett2> ik heb iig nu een knop weer om iets af te sluiten?
<heerzett2> !
<Snicksie> ik zou da niet zo direct weten... misschien (misschien ook niet) is het probleem opgelost bij restarten, misschien wordt het opgelost als je je unity even herinstalleert oid...
<heerzett2> dhmm ik ga wel eerst eens rebooten
<Snicksie> << afwezig :)
<lordzett_> yeay het werkt weer
<lordzett_> Snicksie, bedankt
<JapyDooge> Snicksie for president
<lordzett_> minimaal :D
<Snicksie> http://i44.tinypic.com/b6qxzt.jpg
<Snicksie> @ JapyDooge :)
<JapyDooge> lol
<wholly> hallo ik heb een probleem met het afsluiten van ubuntu 11.10 kan iemand mijn helpen
<Sjimmie> wat is het probleem?
<Gunarr> ik heb geen probleem, ik logde even in of ik nog mensen met een probleem kon helpen ;)
<StefandeVries> Oh, iedereen die hier inlogt heeft een probleem. :P
<Gunarr> LOL
<Gunarr> Dat wist ik dan nog niet, ik heb pas een paar weekjes IRC
<Gunarr> :P
<StefandeVries> Komt nog wel. :P
<erik__> is dit net zoiets als twitter?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> dit gewoon een old school chatbox
<Gotiniens> waar twitter meer een dagboek achtig iets is
<erik__> aha
<erik__> help
<Gotiniens> als je je vraag hier stelt zal er vanzelf iemand antwoorden die het antwoord heeft
<erik__> nee grapje, is alleen jaren geleden dat ik Ubuntu geprobeerd heb, had net met help het slashje vergeten...
<erik__> Heb nu op een oudere HP laptop 4700 na Ubuntu Xubuntu gezet en ben benieuwd hoelang hij nu met de accu doet...
<erik__> Nou nog een ipsec verbinding naar de zaak voor elkaar krijgen en vaarwel windows
<erik__> hmm, is lastig als ik zo google, zal een l2tp ipsec moeten worden...
<Gotiniens> ipsec kan toch gewoon met network manager?
<Gotiniens> weet er iemand hoe ik foto's op mijn iPad 1 met IOS 5 kan zetten zodat ze in de standaard photo viewer verschijnen?
<erkan^> IOS 5? Bedoel je macbook/
<erkan^> ?
<Gotiniens> nee
<erkan^> iPhone 5?
<Gotiniens> IOS is het OS op de apple mobile devices
<Gotiniens> in dit geval dus versie 5
<erkan^> ah okee
<timo^> Gotiniens: bij de gemiddelde elektrazaak kun je een ding kopen die je in de usb van je iPad stopt, en een kaartje erin kan doen :)
<Gotiniens> jah, maar dat is toch onhandig
<Gotiniens> ik heb een kabel
<Gotiniens> die wil ik in mijn pc steken
<Gotiniens> dan wil ik foto's kopieren
<Gotiniens> klaar
<timo^> en met iTunes synchroniseren?
<Gotiniens> iTunes op ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> maar ik heb het al gevonden \o/
<timo^> mooi
<timo^> wat was het?
<Gotiniens> je moet 2 dingen doen: eerst de foto's naar de DCIM folder kopieren (hier staan ook de photo's die je met je ipad maakt (screenshots)
<Gotiniens> en dan de PhotoData folder verwijderen
<misnix2> intuitief, zo'n appel
<Gotiniens> als je dan vervolgens de photo gallerij opent dan zie je ze 1 voor 1 verschijnen
<Gotiniens> ja heerlijk he
<Gotiniens> en dan moet ik de albums ook nog aanmaken via de iPad
<JanC> Gotiniens: eigenlijk zou je zou voorbeeldfilmpjes met de "gebruikersvriendelijkheid" van Apple op YouTube moeten zetten  ;)
<Lekensteyn> hoi iedereen
<Piratelv> Goedenavond
<Lekensteyn> Is er iemand hier met een NVIDIA Optimus laptop?
<OerHeks> Optimus, oei
<Lekensteyn> OerHeks: heb jij Optimus?
<OerHeks> ik heb het zelf niet, welke videokaart(en) heb je ?
<Lekensteyn> GT 425M, maar ik zoek mensen die ook een Optimus kaart hebben en de nieuwe versie van Bumblebee willen testen #bumblebee
<Snicksie> hiya Lekensteyn, ik heb er zelf geen, maar ik weet dat er theoretisch gezien een tooltje, bumblebee ofzo voor bestaat
<Snicksie> ah, i see
<Snicksie> nevermind dan ;)
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<Lekensteyn> ik ben een developer van Bumblebee :p
<Snicksie> awesome ;)
<OerHeks> als je wat info/url hebt, graag.
<OerHeks> Git ?
<Snicksie> nja, ik ken iemand met een nvidia optimus, maar die draait op 't moment niet echt actief ubuntu op die laptop ;)
<Lekensteyn> http://Bumblebee-Project.org, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Lekensteyn> Snicksie: jouw naam ken ik ergens van, speel(de) je tribalwars?
<Snicksie> klopt
<Snicksie> ik herkende je naam ook direct, kwam je naam een aantal dagen terug op askubuntu ook al tegen ;)
<Lekensteyn> hoe heet je daar?
<Snicksie> op askubuntu?
<Snicksie> Snicksie ;)
<OerHeks> thnx, ik zal dit zeker doorgeven mocht er een vraag voorbij rollen
<Snicksie> Lekensteyn, anders kom je even langs in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic , dat lijkt me een net wat meer gepaste plaats om offtopic zaken te bespreken :p
<OerHeks> nou, ik vind dit on-topic
<OerHeks> wreed
<Lekensteyn> ach, dan zit ik in twee channels, kan nog wel bij die 3 anderen :p
<OerHeks> is er een changelog ?
<Lekensteyn> zie docs/
<Lekensteyn> doc/RELEASE_NOTES_3_0
<Lekensteyn> er komt nog een press release
<Lekensteyn> maar voordat ik het naar stable kopieer wil ik nog minstens een extra tester hebben die van oude versies upgraden
<OerHeks> oke, op ubuntu forum een post doen ?
<Lekensteyn> nou ja, we richten ons op stabiliteit
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/test-forum/
<Lekensteyn> momenteel bevat bumblebee/stable de oude versie
<Lekensteyn> bumblebee/testing moet getest worden door upgraders. Ik heb het zelf al een paar keer getest vanuit het upgraden van een oudere versie (2.4), maar in de praktijk al ik vast iets vergeten
<hansw> zo, weekend
<hansw> oi
<Lekensteyn> hallo hansw
<hansw> en vandaag op de zaak zeker voor 90 procent met ubuntu zitten te klooien zelfs :-)
<viezerd> klooien nog wel :p
<hansw> viezerd, naja, putty met x op windows is nogal omslachtig, dus maar ubuntu gebruikt :-)
<Lekensteyn> Ik dacht nog van "klooien" is vies, maar iemand heet hier gewoon "viezerd" :p
<viezerd> :)
<viezerd> ik mag hele dagen klooien :)
<hansw> viezerd, ik ook, maar moest een oracle doos inrichten op een andere linux distro
<misnix> beter dan hele dagen vlooien
<JanC> hansw: over vies gesproken... Oracle?  :P
<hansw> JanC, :-)
<hansw> JanC, we verdienen er geld mee, is redelijk belangrijk om als bedrijf te blijven bestaan
<JanC> ik hoop dat je een extra premie rekent voor het "vuile werk"?  ;)
<OerHeks> gevarengeld ?
<hansw> JanC, ow, dat komt wel goed :-)
<JanC> OerHeks: en babysitpremie vermoedelijk  ;)
<OerHeks> hansw heeft geen pupjes toch ?
<OerHeks> ik bedoel kleine kids :P
<JanC> Oracle/Java-systemen hebben meestal een babysit nodig  ;)
<JanC> (misschien heeft Oracle DB zonder Java dat probleem niet ;) )
<hansw> OerHeks, nee, jongste is 21 :-)
<hansw> JanC, een oracle db zonder java? cool
<JanC> hansw: ik weet dat het ooit bestaan heeft alleszins, en vziw nog steeds kan, maar "typisch" gecombineerd wordt  ;)
<hansw> ja, heeeeeel lang geleden :-)
<hansw> zit me te bedenken wat die voorganger was. Kan er niet meer opkomen
<hansw> automatisch denk ik wel aan clarion, maar dat klopt niet want dat was een taal speciaal gericht op databeestjes
<hansw> 1997 ofzo had ik daar mee te maken
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-20
<idefix> ik dacht dat wikipedia eruit lag
<idefix> wat betekent .de Vb \" Begin verbatim text ?
<martijn1985> goedenavond, wie zou mij kunnen helpen met een probleem bij het mounten van een NFS-share? Dit is mijn situatie: op de nfs server is /home/martijn is gedeeld aan het gehele interne netwerk via /etc/exports. Op /home/martijn/Video's/TV is een andere fysieke HD gemount. Alle andere mappen kan ik mounten op de client behalve de extra HD. De server is Oneiric en de client XBMC live.
<timo^> dag martijn1985, wat is de foutmelding precies?
<martijn1985> op de client: xbmc@dhcppc3:~$ sudo mount -a "192.168.1.34:/home/martijn/Video's/TV"
<martijn1985> mount.nfs4: /home/xbmc/TV is busy or already mounted
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> raar
<timo^> Netwerkproblemen ben ik niet zo'n kei in (enkel het veroorzaken :P), dus je zult even moeten wachten tot een netwerkkenner hier is ;)
<martijn1985> kan het iets te maken hebben met de group van /home/martijn/Video's/TV ?
<martijn1985> Want die verschilt van bv /home/martijn/Video's/Film (en die kan ik wel mounten)
<timo^> al schiet je me lek....
<martijn1985> ik geloof niet dat dat me verder helpt :D
<martijn1985> in elk geval bedankt :-)
<OerHeks> voeg die toe aan je xbmc groep ?
<martijn1985> ik heb geen XBMC groep, TV hoort tot de groep martijn (=username) en Films tot 500 (zoals in de output van ls -la)
<martijn1985> maar ik begreep dat de groepen onder de 1000 van het systeem zijn, dus ik was niet helemaal zeker of het slim was om daar zomaar mappen aan toe te voegen
<OerHeks> ik weet weinig van nfs, maar je issue van een 2e partitie in je home lijkt mij ook groep 1000 te zijn
<OerHeks> hoe heb je die TV in je exports staan ?
<misnix2> wat doet      sudo umount  /home/xbmc/TV     ?
<martijn1985> OerHeks: wat bedoel je met een issue met groep 1000?
<misnix2> en probeer je niet 2x op hetzelfde punt te mounten?
<martijn1985> OerHeks /home/martijn staat in mijn /etc/exports gedeeld als /home/martijn  192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<martijn1985> mixnix2 dat commando geeft geen output, dus lijkt te werken
<martijn1985> misnix2 sudo mount /home/xbmc/TV trouwens ook
<misnix2> waarschijjnlijk stond die nfsmount nog in de mount tabel
<misnix2> is alles nu gemount?
<martijn1985> mixnix2 klopt, die staan allemaal in /etc/fstab, en tot gisteren werkte het prima. Het verschil is dat ../Video's/TV toen nog geen mountpoint was van een andere HD
<martijn1985> ls /home/xbmc/TV blijft leeg...:-(
<BjornW> Misschien zijn er UbuntuNL mensen geinteresseerd in HackersNL? Dit is een informele avond in Utrecht voor techneuten & aanverwanten. Zie http://hackersnl.nl/2012/2012-01-26-hackersnl-5/
<misnix2> martijn1985, had je de nfs server al gerestart?
<martijn1985> yep, geen effect
<misnix2> wat zegt mount|grep TV ?
<martijn1985> op de server of de client?
<misnix2> client
<martijn1985> xbmc@dhcppc3:~$ mount | grep TV
<martijn1985> 192.168.1.34:/home/martijn/Video's/TV on /home/xbmc/TV type nfs4 (rw,relatime,vers=4,rsize=524288,wsize=524288,namlen=255,hard,proto=tcp,port=0,timeo=600,retrans=2,sec=sys,clientaddr=192.168.1.36,minorversion=0,addr=192.168.1.34)
<misnix2> hm
<misnix2> en je zal wel rechten hebben in  /home/xbmc/TV neem ik aan ;-)
<martijn1985> uiteraard :-)
<misnix2> dan weet ik het ff niet meer
<martijn1985> dan ga ik weer even verder googlen, bedankt voor je hulp
<misnix2> helaas
<OerHeks> je kan #xbmc-linux proberen ..
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-21
<OerHeks> Optimus gebruikers > http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/bumblebee-30-released-nvidia-optimus.html#more
<idefix> waar zijn de lazr.restful-based web services voor?
<timo^> de wat?
<idefix> timo^, staat in mijn recommended updates..
<idefix> zijn alle updates voor alle linux pc's op ieder zelfde moment niet gelijk aan elkaar?
<timo^> nee
<timo^> ik raad aan gewoon alle updates door te voeren idefix :)
<idefix> maar waarom zijn die updates niet gelijk aan elkaar dan?
<idefix> timo^?
<timo^> oh, wacht
<timo^> ik ben een beetje slaperig
<timo^> ja, die zijn wel gelijk aan elkaar
<timo^> tenzij je zelf software hebt toegevoegd natuurlijk ;)
<wholly> hallo kan iemand mijn helpen met een probleem met ubuntu
<CasW> Vertel, wat is het probleem?
<timo^> wie weet ;)
<wholly> ik kan niet meer afsluiten
<timo^> oké
<timo^> en geeft -ie nog een fout?
<wholly> nee dat niet als ik afsluit dan stopt de schijf wel met draaien maar de computer moet hand matig uit gezet worden
<timo^> en heeft je computer dat al sinds je Ubuntu geïnstalleerd hebt?
<wholly> ja hier voor had ik windows xp
<timo^> Ik bedoel, is het altijd al zo geweest?
<wholly> nee alleen sinds ik ubuntu 11.10 heb
<timo^> oké
<wholly> weet jij wat dit kan zijn
<timo^> als je met de toetscombinatie CTRL+ALT+T een commandovenster opent, en je daar 'sudo shutdown -h now' (zonder aanhalingstekens) intikt, en je je wachtwoord intikt (je ziet niks, zelfs geen sterretjes, dat hoort zo), sluit hij dan wel af?
<idefix> ctrl+alt+del :P
<idefix> grapje!
<idefix> flauw sorry..
<idefix> ik ben melig, oké?
<wholly> ik ga kijken
<idefix> trouwens ctrl+alt+del werkt helemaal niet onder linux!
<wholly> nee het lukt niet heef geeft aan command not found
<timo^> sudo shutdown -h now
<timo^> dat kopiëren plakken
<idefix> hee, je kan items van het menu slepen en in je browser droppen!
<idefix> of in je notepad
<idefix> bestaat er eigenlijk zoiets als een linux-big-brother?
<timo^> hoe bedoel je dat, idefix?
<idefix> dat er iemand is die linux ontworpen heeft die met je mee kan kijken wat je allemaal met je PC doet..
<idefix> zonder dat je het wilt en zonder dat je het door hebt..
<wholly> hallo kan iemand mijn helpen met een probleem met ubuntu 11.10
<timo^> wholly: heb je nu al geprobeerd om het volgende te kopiëren plakken in de terminal?
<timo^> sudo shutdown -h now
<wholly> ja maar dit is het probleem niet
<timo^> ahso
<timo^> vertel
<wholly> het is zo dat als ik wil afsluiten sluit ubuntu wel af en stopt mij hardeschijf wel met draaien maar mijn computer sluit niet automatisch af dit moet ik hand matig doen ook via de knop werkt het niet
<wholly> ik heb een msi moederbord
<timo^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81020/computer-wont-shutdown-because-of-power-management
<timo^> probeer eens in dat venstertje 'sudo shutdown -P now' in te tikken?
<wholly> wil ook niet werken
<timo^> raar...
<timo^> Dan zou ik het zo 123 ook niet weten.....
<wholly> timo kan het zijn dat ik nog een update moet krijgen
<timo^> alles kan
<timo^> probeer het eens :)
<wholly> wat moet ik proberen
<timo^> updates installeren :)
<wholly> heb ik al gedaan maar maakt niets uit volgens mijn vader moet ik nog een update krijgen maar ik heb er al 150 gehad
<wholly> ik heb ubuntu sinds eergister
<idefix> timo^, dus je denkt niet dat er een linux-big-brother is?
<timo^> nee, die is er niet idefix
<wholly> timo ben je er nog
<idefix> dat is een hele geruststelling timo^
<idefix> weet je het heel zeker?
<Snicksie> wholly, probeer even met je update-manager te kijken als er nog updates zijn ;)
<timo^> idefix: ja, dat weet ik heel zeker
<idefix> 110%?
<timo^> ja
<wholly> doe ik
<Snicksie> hm, wholly... heb je een ati videokaart?
<wholly> er zij geen updates meer ik had er al een paar gehad
<Snicksie> okay
<wholly> nee een riva
<Snicksie> hm
<wholly> weet iemand wat er is met mijn computer
<Snicksie> en hoe heet hij precies wholly ? :)
<Snicksie> ik ben even voor je aan het zoeken wholly ;)
<Snicksie> maar het is soms gewoon een probleem met de hardware dat opgelost kan worden door extra drivers
<wholly> VESA: Riva 128 Eval Card dit is hem
<Snicksie> brengt me op een idee. zoek even op 'drivers' (als je de gewone ubuntu hebt). je zal iets vinden in 'additional drivers' of iets in het nederlands dat daarop lijkt
<wholly> ik heb ubuntu 11.10
<Snicksie> daar zal je de mogelijkheid hebben om extra drivers te installeren, voor bijvoorbeeld je videokaart, je netwerkkaart, ...
<Snicksie> okay :)
<wholly> hoe doe ik dit
<Snicksie> op je 'super' toets drukken (da's meestal de windows-toets) en dan 'drivers' intypen. hetgene dat je vindt met 'additional drivers' of iets vergelijkbaars in het nederlands is wat je moet hebben
<Snicksie> deze kent ongeveer de specificaties van je pc en zal dan ook zeggen welke drivers je zou moeten installeren :)
<wholly> dan kom ik in dash home
<Snicksie> maargoed, ik moet eten... ik vermoed dat timo^ ook weet wat ik bedoel en je hopelijk kan verder helpen ;)
<Snicksie> yep, dat klopt :)
<wholly> en dan
<Snicksie> als je daar gewoon begint te typen, gaat hij zoeken
<Snicksie> gewoon 'driver' typen. normaal vind je vanzelf wat je zoekt :)
<wholly> drivers intikken
<Snicksie> succes ;)
<Snicksie> << gone
<wholly> dan kom ik bij netwerk
<wholly> hallo timo
<wholly> kan ieman mijn verder helpen
<wdh> waarmee?
<wholly> met mij probleem lees maar
<wdh> ik kom net binnen, dus dat kan niet :D
<wholly> welke driver moet ik hebben
<wdh> voor wat?
<wholly> mijn computer sluit niet automatisch af
<wdh> wanneer zou hij automatisch af moeten sluiten dan? hij hoeft toch alleen af te sluiten als je daar opdracht voor geeft?
<wholly> ja dat weet ik maar moet je horen ik heb ubuntu 11.10 geindstallerd en nu als ik de opdracht afsluiten geef sluit ubuntu wel af maar mij computer niet wel stopt mij hardeschijf met draaien
<wdh> ok, ik heb ook geen idee..
<idefix> hee timo^, Timman heeft gisteren verloren..
<wholly> oke bedankt
<wdh> misschien kun je het beste even een berichtje op het forum plaatsen.. daar lezen waarschijnlijk meer mensen mee.. al kan het dan nog wel even duren voor je antwoord krijgt
<idefix> timo^ - Timman - timo^ - Timman
<timo^> zo
<timo^> wazzup idefix
<idefix> ik was begin van de week in Wijk aan Zee en kwam daar jouw naamgenoot Jan Timman tegen
<idefix> klinkt als.. timo^ ^^
<Snicksie> bwah... naamgenoot...
<timo^> hm
<idefix> er kwam een melding voorbij van gmail video chat bij de recommended updates, zou het nu moeten werken?
<Petrov> hoi
<timo^> dag Petrov
<idefix> hee Petrov, speel jij weleens de russische verdediging met schaken?
<Petrov> idefix, neen
<timo^> idefix, zou je even ontopic willen blijven
<idefix> maar er was ff geen topic vlgns mij
<timo^> Dan nog
<timo^> als je offtopic wilt spammen, zul je toch echt een ander kanaal moeten zoeken, want hiermee schrik je hulpvragers af.
<Snicksie> het topic hier is hulp voor ubuntu ;)
<idefix> het zit in ubuntu zo dat er programma's zijn die andere programma's aanroepen maar dat wel of niet kunnen aan de hand van de drwxrwxrwx instellingen
<mandje> ja is waar. ik durf al helemaal geen hulp meer te vragen.
<timo^> zie je idefix
<mandje> maar wel over schaakstellingen durf ik dat.  ieder nadeel hep zo ze voordeel he?   :p
<Snicksie> guys... je weet ook wel dat het hier niet is bedoeld om ubuntu-zaken die er niet toe doen op dit moment of schaakstellingen of wat dan ook voor niet-hulp-voor-ubuntu-gerichte zaken te bespreken :)
<mandje> ja dat is bekend.  en je hebt gelijk.  maar een doodstil channel is voor irc beginners ook intimiderend trouwens hoor. even terzijde.
<Petrov> iemand ervaring met unison?
<idefix> hoe zit het met het /MOTD commando?
<Bril> Nieuwe laptop gekocht ole ole. Meteen maar even dual boot maken
<Bril> Genant is die mediamarkt zeg, hoe ze aan volkomen leken allerlei dure shit aan het verkopen zijn.
<StefandeVries> Bril, maar marketingtechnisch ontzettend begaafd. Oplichters..
<Bril> Echt vreselijke winkel, maar goed ik wilde die laptop
<Bril> Wilt u er office bij? Nee, ik ga linux draaien. Ja, maar Office is een heel goed pakket. Ok, einde gesprek
<CasW> Gheh :P
<StefandeVries> Ghehe
<misnix> open office of libreoffice?
<Bril> Dan staat er zo een tokkie meneer en mevrouw, en dan die vrouw: Ja hij wil fotos en videos bewerken. Ja dan moet u deze hebben.
<Bril> Alsof die man de kennis heeft om videos te editten
<CasW> Ach, als je het zelf wél weet, kan je daar altijd wel een beetje lachen om niet-wetende verkopers :P
<Bril> De economie gaat prima als ik zo op zaterdag in de mediamarkt kijkt.
<Bril> Ja, afdingen is ook me hobby daar
<Bril> lukt altijd
<Bril> Ik doe het op alles in de mediamarkt en altijd praat je er wel iets vanaf
 * Bril gaat nu snel zijn vaio gebruiksklaar maken
<JanC> er is ook een verschil tussen video's bewerken en video's bewerken...  :P
<JanC> of: er is nogal een groot verschil tussen clips aan elkaar plakken en een professionele film monteren
<Bril> En clips aan elkaar plakken gaat prima op een laptopje van 400 euro
<Snicksie> tja... video's bewerken met wat ingewikkeldere zaken gaat vaak ook wel op goedkope laptops ja...
<Snicksie> maar dan mag je wel nen tijd wachten voor al je effectjes zijn gerenderd :p
<Bril> Ik ben nu Ubuntu aan het installeren, ik kies voor naast windows
<Bril> dan krijg je het scherm waarin je kan aangeven hoeveel GB je aan ubuntu wil geven.
<Bril> en dat kan je slepen
<Bril> alleen is het mij niet zo duidelijk waar windows blijft in dit verhaal
<Bril> want je hebt links /dev/sda3
<Bril> en rechts /dev/sda4
<JanC> klinkt alsof je ook nog een Windows rescue-partitie hebt en zo?
<Bril> ja
<JanC> anyway, rechts is Ubuntu
<Bril> ja maar dus link is gewoon me C onder windows?
<Bril> ik heb niet zo ervaring hiermee maar ik zit even met dat ik mijn documenten onder Win en ubuntu wil benaderen
<JanC> ntfsresize past immers altijd het eindpunt aan, en nooit het beginpunt
<Bril> dus als ik bijv. nu ubuntu 300 GB geef, is er nog 200 voor windows
<Bril> en dan kan ik onder windows gewoon naar mijn ubuntu schijf en data uitlezen
<Bril> Bijv. mijn fotos wil je op beiden OS'en benaderen
<JanC> Ubuntu kan NTFS gebruiken, dus je kan altijd aan je Windows-partities
<JanC> omgekeerd is lastiger
<Bril> Dus documenten op je windows partitie opslaan is wijzer
<Bril> Dus dan kan ik ubuntu beter wat kleinere ruimte geven
<Bril> bijv. 100 gb
<Bril> dan hou ik 400 over voor windows + mijn documenten
<JanC> wel, NTFS is trager dan de native bestandssystemen onder linux
<Bril> Ik ben nog te beginneling om erop te vertrouwen dat alles mij gaat lukken onder linux
<Bril> dus dat neem ik die snelheid even voor lief
<Bril> ik denk dat ik soms toch nog wel even switch naar windows
<Bril> en meesta dagelijkse data is toch in de cloud tegenwoordig
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk ook tijdelijk bestanden overzetten voor je iets gaat doen in Windows
<JanC> of op een externe disk of NAS zetten
<Bril> ja heb een servertje ook draaien
<Bril> dat komt wel goed dan
<Bril> ik doe 150 voor linux nu
<Bril> Onder windows zie ik de hele ubuntu partitie niet, dat is goed?
<Bril> Onder ubuntu zie ik wel de windows, dus neem aan dat dit is wat janC net bedoelde
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt, ja
<JanC> je kan een ext3-driver installeren onder Windows, maar ik weet niet of er ook ext4-drivers zijn, en sowieso zijn die beperkt getest omdat ze weinig gebruikt worden......
<Bril> Nee is prima zo
<Bril> Hier vind ik wel een goede manier van werken mee
<Bril> zit alleen ff met me wifi te kloten, die herkent ie niet oid
<Bril> Maar wellicht is eerst met kabel aansluiten goed idee en na een update dat het wel werkt
<Bril> Dat vinkje Enable Wireless krijg ik niet aan
<Bril> knopje hardware staat op on
<Bril> iemand goed advies?
<Bril> zie online al hoop documentatie, dat eens doornemene
<exalt> beste, ik zit nu via cmd omdat mijn GUI vastloopt
<exalt> wat kan ik doen om dit op te lossen ?
<CasW> Rename ~/.conf 's naar ~/.conf_back of zoiets en probeer het dan weer 's
 * CasW gaat nu eten.
<exalt> ik heb geen ~/.conf ?
<exalt> niemand een idee hoe ik het op kan lossen ?
<StefandeVries> exalt, wat heb je gedaan voor alles misging?
<exalt> geupdate
<JanC> "omdat mijn GUI vastloopt" is wel heel erg generiek als probleemomschrijving...
<exalt> paste.ubuntu.com/812059/
<exalt> heb je daar wat aan JanC ?
<JanC> gnome-settings-daemon crasht blijkbaar...
<exalt> oke, wat houd dat in ? ik gebruik unity
<JanC> waardoor je versleutelde home niet gemount kan worden?
<JanC> hm, blijkbaar gebeurt de crash in libpower.so
<exalt> dus moet ik een acpi ding instellen in grub ?
<JanC> misschien kan je eens proberen booten zonder ACPI-support o.i.d. idd.
<exalt> hmmm
<JanC> of kijk op launchpad of er al andere dergelijke bugs zijn
<wholly> hallo ik heb een probleem met het afsluiten van mijn computer met ubunte 11.10 kan iemand mijn helpen
<exalt> dankje JanC
<JanC> wholly: welk probleem?
<idefix> wat is 'groot' voor een png bestand?
<idefix> 1MiB is dat groot? waarom is het MiB, vroeger was het gewoon MB !
<JanC> omdat je binaire veelvouden gebruikt, gok ik
<JanC> MiB bestaat overigens al meer an 10 jaar...
<JanC> meer dan
<idefix> is 1 MiB 1024 KiB?
<JanC> ja
<idefix> de i kan je gewoon weglaten toch?
<JanC> en 1 MB is 1000 kB
<idefix> echt?
<JanC> ja
<StefandeVries> Waarom zouden we je onwaarheden vertellen..
<idefix> 1.0 MB (1088084 bytes) staat in de properties van het bestand!
<JanC> dat is (afgerond naar beneden) 1.0 MB idd.  ;)
<JanC> zo uit het hoofd geen idee of er een regel bestaat over het afronden
<JanC> idefix: en of 1 MB of 1 MiB groot is, dat hangt er van af hoe groot de afbeelding is, en wat de kleurresolutie is, natuurlijk
<JanC> (plus, de metadata kan in principe onbeperkt groot zijn ook ;) )
<idefix> hmmm
<idefix> ik mis angela-, ze wilde niets meer te maken hebben met linux en ging terug naar windows, da's behoorlijk jammer
<lord4163> Hoezo dat? :P
<idefix> wij moeten hopen dat leuke meiden linux gebruiken
<idefix> over leuk gesproken, ik had begin 2009 een krantenwijk, en als ik met streetview naar mijn huis kijk zie ik een fiets met een Tubantia fietstas achterop tegen het schuurtje staan! lol, weet ik meteen wanneer de streetview mannen langs zijn gekomen...
<exalt> nu... opnieuw updates geinstalleerd kijken wat t effect is. op inet kon ik niet snel vergelijkbare problemen vinden
<Guest87900> ik heb een vraag hoe je de rechten kan veranderen zonder de command line te gebruiken
<CasW> Rechtsklikken op een file -> eigenschappen -> rechten
<Guest87900> meer specifiek hoe je de groep owner kan veranderen in een andere
<CasW> Dat kan bij mij daar ook (maar ik heb PCManFM, niet de standaard file manager van Ubuntu)
<Guest87900> in nautilus kan dat niet, zie PCManFM in het software center?
<CasW> Het is het niet waard het alleen daarom te installeren ;)
<CasW> Maar waarom wil je het zonder commandline doen?
<Guest87900> omdat ik niet weet hoe dat moet, en dit probleem heb ik regelmatig. 3-4 users op deze PC
<CasW> sudo chown [gebruiker] [bestand], als ik het me goed herinner.
<Guest87900> het is me wel eens gelukt maar nu kan ik de commando's niet meer vinden
<CasW> Waarbij [gebruiker] dus de nieuwe eigenaar is en [bestand] het pad naar het bestand waar je die rechten wilt toepassen.
<CasW> Dus, bijvoorbeeld: sudo chown guest /home/guest/.bashrc
<Guest87900> zo iets ja, maar ik wil de groep veranderen, de owner kan hetzelfde blijven
<CasW> Dat weet ik zo gauw niet uit mijn hoofd, iemand anders hier?
<misnix> chgrp
<CasW> Lijkt me dus logisch :P
<Guest87900> lol
<misnix> choth hoeft niet :-p
<Guest87900> zal ff op chgrp zoeken
<misnix> sudo chown user:groep kan overigens ook
<Guest87900> dat heb ik gezien, alleen begreep ik dat niet
<misnix> bestand gelijktijdig van user en groep veranderen
<Guest87900> ah
<Guest87900> in de help staat chgrp staff /u, wat betekend /u?
<misnix> de directory /u
<misnix> chgrp staff wat
<Guest87900> in root of in een subdir?
<misnix> in dit voorbeeld in de root
<Guest87900> ok, als ik dit in een sub dir wil doen dat laat ik de / weg?
<misnix> alles wat met / begint gaat uit van af de root
<misnix> ja
<misnix> of met ./ waarbij . de uidige dir betekent
<misnix> huidig
<Guest87900> thx, ben al sinds 8.04 met ubuntu bezig maar dit vind ik nog steeds een beetje warrig
<exalt> elk bestand met een . ervoor bv /dit/is/een/.verborgenbest.and is verborgen
<misnix> is veel handiger dan c: en d: en f: en z: en dan:?
<exalt> en ~ geeft je home directory aan: ~/Download is je downloads map bijvoorbeeld
<Guest87900> ben ik met je eens, maar 24 jaar dos/windows krijg je er niet zo snel uit :)
<Bril2> Iemand die mij op weg kan helpen met mijn videokaart? Ik krijg rechts onder een popup AMD Unsupported Hardware. Ik heb gegoogled, weet mijn kaart maar loop een beetje vast.
<misnix> ohjn na een paar weken is het veel makkelijker ;)
<CasW> Updaten naar een nieuwere Ubuntu
<Guest87900> @exalt, bedankt!
<CasW> Dat had ik ook met mijn videokaart (Radeon HD6790), en sinds 11.10 is die weg.
<misnix> .. is net als in dos een directory hoger
<Bril2> Das bijna de zelfde kaart
<CasW> Jij hebt de 6770? Of de 6850/6870?
<Guest87900> thx, ga nu ff rechten goed zetten
<Bril2> AMD Radeon™ HD 6320 grafische kaart
<Bril2> Ik heb vanmiddag een nieuwe vaio gekocht. maar dit + wifi krijg ik niet werkend
<CasW> Ah, een AMD Fusion CPU. Ja, gewoon een nieuwere Ubuntu, dan moet het werken
<CasW> (Je gebruikt nu 10.04?
<CasW> )
<Bril2> nee
<Bril2> 11.10
<CasW> Hmm, dan proprietary drivers inschakelen en udaten
<CasW> (updaten
<CasW> *updaten
<Bril2> ik kreeg dit na dat ik op die knop drivers had gedrukt
<Bril2> en ging updaten
<misnix> en daarna terugbrengen naar de mediamarkt ]:->
<Bril2> eens romme;em
<Bril2> ja anders ga ik hier zo weer terug op naar windows, want zo is het geen doen. nog ff rommelen
<Bril2> geef me zelf nog 2 uur voor dit en wifi
<CasW> Nouja, bij mij ging 'ie dus weg, toen ik de proprietary drivers had geïnstalleerd en alles had geüpdate.
<Bril> ja daar heb ik ook net aangezeten, toen ontstont het
<Bril> er staan er daar 2, 1 post release updates, daar krijg ik een error op
<Bril> die andere activeer ik nu weer
<CasW> Dan moet je die niet hebben ;)
<Bril> Ik heb onder Additional Drivers er 2 staan:
<Bril> Een staat nu op groen en die is in use
<Bril> Ik zie die popup
<CasW> Neem die waar je geen foutmeldingen krijgt ;)
<Bril> ja, die heb ik nu actief
<Bril> maar ik zie het nog steeds
<CasW> Opnieuw updaten en herstarten
<Bril> Ubuntu updaten bedoel je toch
<Bril> of alleen die driver
<Bril> want die driver alleen heb ik net gedaan
<Bril> ik had er net geen een in gebruik
<CasW> Alles updaten
<CasW> En anders weer de niet-proprietary gebruiken, fglrx als ik het me goed herinner
<CasW> In het softwarecenter
<Bril> Ik ben echt even de weg kwijt.
<Bril> Ik wil even zeker weten dat ik op 11.10 zit
<Bril> hoe zie ik dat?
<Bril> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Bril> heb ik gebrand dus ik ga er wel vanuit
<CasW> Dat is Ubuntu 11.10, ja
<Bril> Hoe kan ik pro actief me ubuntu bijwerken?
<Bril> want ik zie wel software resources
<Bril> maar geen Update nu knop.
<misnix> cat /etc/issue
<Bril> ja 11.10
<Bril> Nu staan beide drivers niet op groen, eens rebooten
<Bril> ik snap namelijk niet hoe ik terug naar fglrx kan zoals jij zegt
<Bril> want vanmiddag had ik de popup niet
<CasW> Gewoon installeren in het softwarecentrum. Dacht ik.
<Bril> Ah, we gaan simpel doen
<Bril> wtf
<Bril> nu is het weer weg
<Bril> moet ik nog een HD film testen bijv nu?
<CasW> Mooi, problem solved.
<Bril> om te kijken of me driver wel lekker draait
<CasW> Doe maar, kan vast geen kwaad.
<Bril> tevens goede reden om porno op te zetten
<Bril> pak wel even youtube, das makkelijker. die hebben ook hd films
<StefandeVries> Hebben we daar dan goede redenen voor nodig?
<StefandeVries> Ow.
<Bril> ja, maar anders krijg ik commentaar van mijn vriendin
<Bril> maar dan is het voor test doeleinde
<StefandeVries> Zo leer je nog eens wat. :)
<Bril> loopt niet heel soepel helaas
<CasW> Kijk anders 's op de site van AMD, daar staan vast wel goede, up-to-date drivers.
<Bril> ja daar keek ik al, daar vond ik niet helemaal mijn driver maar dat kwam denk ik meer door de beschrijving. ik miste een m ervoor
<Bril> maar dan download ik een .run bestand
<Bril> en die download ik dan, en dan loopt me gedit vast
<CasW> En die run je dan ;)
<CasW> Je moet hem niet openen in gedit, maar uitvoeren
<CasW> (Rechtsklikken->rechten->maak file uitvoerbaar)
<Bril> Ah, dat miste ik even
<Bril> Dan zeurt hij over dat er al een andere op staat. maar daar komen we wel uit denk ik morgen
<CasW> Jazeker.
<Bril> Dan ga ik eerst even met me niet werkende wifi verder
<Bril> want die kabel irriteert mij
<CasW> Drivers installeren ;)
<Bril> Merk zoeken, naar site, downloaden, uitvoerbaar maken
<Bril> go go go
<CasW> Succes :)
<Bril> dank u
<Guest87900> ik heb een heleboel files zonder file permissies, wat nu? (ex dos files)
<CasW> Ze file permissions geven, als je die nodig hebt ;)
<CasW> (Met sudo chmod)
<Guest87900> dit heb ik gedaan:  sudo chmod -R g+r ./C
<Guest87900> de dirs staan goed maar de files niet
<CasW> Wat doet die g?
<misnix> group+r
<Guest87900> groep permissies
<CasW> Ah.
<Bril> Ik kan geen wifi hardware merk vinden op site van sony, dat madwifi kom ik tegen op forums, ga dat wel even proberen
<Guest87900> een ls -l geeft wel de juiste permissies, maar in nautilus niet
<misnix> op de refresh klikken
<Guest87900> voor de dirs was de refresh automatisch, maar ff afsluiten op opnieuw gestart geeft hetzelfde beeld
<misnix> commandline > nautilus ;)
<Guest87900> dit is voor mij ongeveer het enige wat grafisch niet werkt...
<Guest87900> ff PCManFM proberen, deze was al geinstalleerd
<Guest87900> hoe start ik PCManFM via cammandline?
<CasW> Gewoon, pcmanfm intypen neem ik aan.
<Guest87900> als ik doe sudo PCManFM wordt deze niet gevonden
<CasW> Kleine letters
<misnix> alles lowercase?
<misnix> CasW, dit is geen toeval meer, er bestaat ook  pcmanfm-nohal :-)
<Guest87900> bedankt, dat gaat beter
<CasW> Nee, echt? Hmm... Oké, het staat vast. In 2012 vergaat de wereld.
<misnix> doe maar apt-cache search pcmanfm
<misnix> nog 11 maanden
<Guest87900> pcmanfm zet de permissies wel goed, alleen jammer dat pcmanfm en nautilus hetzelfde icoon hebben
<alex-> Weet iemand iets van XMPP chat af?
<misnix> nee, niemand
<alex-> Ik wil XMPP chat gebruiken icm facebook, maar daar heb je eerst een gebruikersnaam voor nodig
<CasW> Ik zie alleen pcmanfm en pcmanfm-dbg
<CasW> alex-: Wat is je vraag?
<alex-> en voor een gebruikersnaam heb je eerst een mobieltje nodig
<CasW> Ja, klopt
<CasW> Ik heb daar het klantenservicenummer van nu.nl ingevoerd ;)
<alex-> is het mogelijk om in te loggen via XMPP op pidgin of empathy zonder een facebook username
<CasW> Ik geloof het niet, of in ieder geval vroeger nog niet.
<alex-> jammer
<CasW> Maar, zoals ik al zei; ik heb daar het klantenservicenummer van nu.nl ingevoerd; je kan er van alles invoeren, er wordt later geen controle meer op gedaan ;)
<alex-> ah
<alex-> dus dan werkt het wel...
<CasW> Jep
<alex-> wat is het nummer?
<CasW> Dat maakt dus niets uit
<alex-> jawel
<alex-> je krijgt een code terug
<CasW> Maar daar controleren ze dus niet
<CasW> op
<CasW> Een dag later (of zo) kan je gewoon je nieuwe gebruikersnaam invoeren
<alex-> ah dus gewoon wachten
<CasW> (Dat had ik ook, eerst vragen ze om de code)
<CasW> Jep
<rork> Ik log in op xmpp met een jabber account, maar geen idee of je dat kan koppelen aan facebook chat, xmpp is tenslotte een protocol dat door meerdere im services wordt gebruikt
<CasW> rork: Dat kan, maar daar heb je een gebruikersnaam voor nodig.
<alex-> via gwibber werkt het zonder account
<CasW> Dat kan.
<alex-> Is het nodig om VLC te installeren t.o.v. Totem?
<CasW> Nee hoor.
<CasW> Als je niets af hoeft te spelen, heb je ook geen totem nodig ;)
<alex-> Nee ik bedoel
<alex-> Totem zit er al op
<alex-> als ik films wil kijken heb ik dan vlc nodig?
<CasW> Nee, waarschijnlijk niet.
<alex-> ok
<Bril> kan een make commando lang duren?
<CasW> Ja.
<Bril> ah k
<Bril> cd Desktop tar -xf compat-wireless-2.6.30.tar.bz2 cd compat-wireless-2.6.30 make sudo make install
<Bril> Ben nu al 15 min verder
<misnix> Bril, als het volgende er onder staat doet ie verder niks :-)     bash: cd: Desktop: No such file or directory
<misnix> of iets dergelijks
<misnix> ik zie geen puntkomma's in je post ;-)
<Bril> haha zover ben ik al :)
<Bril> hij is wel echt bezig.
<Bril> klaar!
<misnix> hoppa!
<Bril> nu installeren
<Bril> duurt ook lang zeg
<Bril> ik ga maar kaasblokjes ondertussen maken
<Bril> Iemand tips mbt Atheros AR9285 en ubuntu 11.10
<Bril> ik heb een handleiding nagelopen, die werkt alleen helaas niet
<Bril> is er geen programma die hierbij kan helpen
<OerHeks> welke handleiding ?
<OerHeks> en waar werkt het niet ?
<Bril> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<Bril> Onder windows brand het lampje, onder ubuntu niet.
<Bril> Ik kan wifi niet aanvinken
<Bril> Onder ifconfig zie ik hem ook niet
<Bril> dus ga uit van missende driver
<OerHeks> is het een laptop ?
<OerHeks> FN toets wireless geprobeert ?
<misnix> nee, een sony ;-p
<alex-> Hmm heb probleem met microsoft office
<alex-> krijg hem niet geinstalleerd
<Bril> Ik vind nu een uitlegje die heel concreet is over 11.10 en mijn versie, ik ga dat eens proberen.
<Bril> de fn is het dus niet :)
<Bril> dat is het lampje, daar zit een schakelaar naast
<Bril> heb vandaag een nieuwe vaio gekocht, werd gek van dat xubuntu op die andere.
<OerHeks> ow dat is een te oude manual
<OerHeks> installeer linux-backports-modules-wireless zoals https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285 zegt
<OerHeks> en misschien nm-tool > http://askubuntu.com/questions/95875/how-do-i-make-my-atheros-ar9285-wireless-adapter-work
<OerHeks> alex-, microsoft supporten we niet :-D
<alex-> OerHeks: moet toch echt
<OerHeks> ik moet niks.
<alex-> er moet iets van heel veel pagina's aangepast worden
<alex-> wat niet compatible is met openoffice
<alex-> vanwege een of ander formaat
<OerHeks> sterkte.
<Bril> ik wil hem wel ff omzetten?
<Bril> naar .doc oid
<StefandeVries> office 2010 werkt probleemloos in Wine.
<Bril> oer, bedankt voor links, ik test even een andere waar ik veel van verwacht, dan ga ik die 2 doornemen
<Bril> het werkt!
<Bril> was echt heel simpel, acer nog iets in blacklist.conf toevoegen
<misnix> OerHeks voor ubuntu'er van het jaar
<OerHeks> mijn google-fu is hoog :P
<Bril> ja hier krijg ik sowieso veel goede hulp, dat helpt wel.
<Bril> Ik moet meer zelf gaan zoeken, ik vroeg te veel hier maar fijn als er backup is
<OerHeks> welnee, je durft te vragen, dat is goed.
<misnix> fu?
<Bril> enige dat nu niet goed werkt is mijn grafische kaart, maar daar ga ik morgen weer naar kijken.
<OerHeks> en snellezen, dat vergeet ik ook wel eens.
<Bril> bij HD films hapert ie
<OerHeks> is het een Optimus ?
<Bril> Is dat een kaart of laptopmerk?
<Bril> ik heb een vaio met een ati kaart
<OerHeks> grafische kaart
<OerHeks> dubbel zelfs
<Bril> AMD Radeon™ HD 6320 grafische kaart
<Bril> Alleen had net opeens zo een popup AMD unsupported hardware, die heb ik nu weg vind ben wel ff blij zo. Ik kan iig verder werken
<OerHeks> misschien heb je vaiofanD ook nodig > https://launchpad.net/~vaiofand/+archive/ppa
<Bril> wellicht een domme vraag, maar waarom zou je de fan willen beheren
<OerHeks> ik denk dat ie nu in safe mode full speed draait ?
<Bril> hij maakt wel wat geluid ja viel me al op
<OerHeks> hiermee kan je hem door de controller harder zachter laten lopen, automatisch zonder zelf beheer.
<OerHeks> ACPI
<OerHeks> je kan eerst de normale weg testen met lmsensors ..
<Bril> zal dit zo eens installeren
<Bril> hebben jullie dat menu allemaal aan de zijkant?
<Bril> ik moet daar nog wel erg aan wennen
<Bril> Op me andere ubuntu heb ik het boven, wat oudere hardware
<misnix> nee,nog boven, ik draai de lts versie
<misnix> 10.04
<OerHeks> voor unity vind ik my-unity handig, en op het forum staan ook veel tips > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/unity-handige-info-tips-'n-tricks/
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/
<OerHeks> haperende video kan wel eens door vsync komen, in ccsm / opengl
<OerHeks> Sync naar Vbank
<Bril> Ah dat heet unity. Dat tweaken is luxe. Eerst mijn basics fixen
<Bril> Denk dat het meer in flash oid zit
<Bril> heb nu ff met vlc wat films afgespeeld via me netwerk, dat loopt wel
<Bril> HD films op youtube liepen net niet, maar heb net ook wat geinstalleerd omdat hij iets miste en nu doen youtube films het uber haupt niet meer
<Bril> ff me plugins leeg flikkeren van FF
<OerHeks> welke browser probeerde je ?
<OerHeks> je kan FF tunen
<Bril> FF
<OerHeks> ip6 zooi stoppen enzo
<Bril> Heb alle plugins uitgezet en het lijkt goed te gaan
<Bril> ik denk dat ik redelijk op orde ben.
<Bril> zo ff rebooten, kijken of die fans harder zachter gaan op basis van de load
<Bril> stond op die vaio site die je gaf ook iets over de webcam, maar die werkte al direct.
<Bril> Zeer tof dat je in de installatie een foto maakt als profiel foto
<OerHeks> ja, dat was het laatste punt van vaio, als je webcam niet werkte ...
<Bril> ik gebruik dat werkelijk nooit
<Bril> ben nu wel bezig met wat webinars voor te bereiden dus toevallig afgelopen week voor het eerst
<OerHeks> nu ja, alles wat erin zit moet werken.
<Bril> ah, hij schokt toch wel af en toe op 720 in youtube
<Bril> film is helemaal ingeladen, dus dat is het niet
<Bril> zal het eens in chrome proberen
<OerHeks> mplayer of vlc zou mijn eerste keus zijn.
<misnix> liefst vlc  hier
<Bril> ja
<Bril> ik ben ook groot vlc fan
<Bril> zag ook plugin, heb die ook voor FF
<Bril> maar onder windows gebruik je geen vlc voor je flashfilmpjes op YT
<Bril> maar yt loopt in chrome ook voor geen meter kom ik nu achter
<Bril> maar dat kan ook best komen door niet zo een stabiele wifi
<Bril> eens op kabel testen
<Bril> Jullie gebruiken dus vlc voor youtube in chrome?
<misnix> nee, flashplayer
<OerHeks> in chrome zit een eigen flash geval, chromium pakt de firefox versie, en vlc heef ook zelf iets ?
<Bril> Ik heb nu iets gedaan dat goed lijkt te werken
<Bril> Alle plugins in FF uit, behalve vlc.
<Bril> Dan krijg je op youtube html5 oid
<Bril> Want rechtermuis op de film levert een ander resultaat op
<Bril> lijkt nu wel beter te lopen
<Bril> maar vind het wel ff prima zo
<Bril> Workspaces zijn puur bedoelt om je meer programmas open te laten hebben?
<Bril> Of mis ik even iets
<Bril> want de snelkoppelinge staan op alle 4
<OerHeks> meer werkbladen kan handiger zijn, natuurlijk staan de koppelingen op elk scherm
<OerHeks> dan kan je switchen
<OerHeks> je kan een venster ook naar een ander werkblad gooien, rechter muis, verplaatsen naar ..
<Bril> ja maar ik dacht meer in 1 bureaublad voor prive zaken
<Bril> 1 voor werk
<Bril> etc
<Bril> maar dat gaat hem dus niet worden
<Bril> wel qua open programmas maar niet qua snelkoppelingen
<JanC> technisch gezien is dat perfect mogelijk in X, maar ik denk niet dat GNOME/Unity dat ondersteunen momenteel
<JanC> Bril: wat bedoel je met "snelkoppelingen" trouwens?
<Bril> Wellicht denk ik nog te veel windows minded, maar ik wil een snelkoppeling naar mijn netwerk share maken op mijn bureaublad
<Bril> een link denk ik Janc
<JanC> op je bureaublad dus?
<Bril> ik wil snel bij mijn muziek kunnen, een ubuntu bak met samba
<Bril> ja
<Bril> nu ga ik via browse netwerk
<Bril> maar ik wil vanaf mijn workspace er heen
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat er wel een mogelijkheid is om verschillende root-window programma's te starten per werkruimte
<JanC> s/starten/tonen/
<Bril> maar dat is de volgende stap, geen haast daarbij
<JanC> al vrees ik dat je daar een compiz plugin voor nodig zal hebben of zo
<Bril> maar het lukt me nu niet eens om een link te maken vanaf een werkruimte naar een share
<JanC> ?
<Bril> ik kan het wel vanuit dirs, rechtermuis, maak link, die knippen en plakken op me werkruimte
<JanC> ah, duno, ik draai geen nautilus als desktop-achtergrond  ;)
<OerHeks> klopt, je kan niet zo icoontjes op je werkblad plaatsen, met my-unity kan je wel een paar standaard iconen doen
<OerHeks> home - networking - devices - prullebak
<Bril> nee niet links
<Bril> ik bedoel echt op me bureaublad zelf in windows termen
<Bril> dus over je achtergrond
<JanC> Bril: wat als je die links gewoon in je ~/Bureablad map maakt?
<Bril> ik ben daar echt beginner in, hoe?
<Bril> rechtermuis, link maken is er niet
<Bril> die map had ik al gevonden ja
<JanC> Bril: in Windows is de desktop-achtergrond ook gewoon een (kaal) Explorer-venster hoor  ;)
<OerHeks> ja die komen op je desktop. maar op allemaal, niet op 1, zoals je dat met gnome2 kon regelen
<OerHeks> my-unity komt trouwens in 12.04 mee :-)
<JanC> OerHeks: hoe deed je dat in GNOME 2 ?
 * JanC herinnert zich dat niet
<OerHeks> in gnome2 kon je op 1 werkblad vastzetten
<OerHeks> of allemaal
<JanC> hm, vreemd, maar een verschillende achtergrond-afbeelding was niet mogelijk, toch?
<OerHeks> dat was ooit wel mogenlijk...
<JanC> (dat is waarom ik nautilus-als-achtergrond uitgeschakeld heb—maakt alles ook wat meer netjes)
<Bril> http://kwt23.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/ubuntu.jpg <-- ik wil waar hier www staat een link naar smb://192 blabla. Dat was de vraag maar ik krijg hem niet helemaal goed gesteld
<alex-> Waarom draai je 5.0?
<alex-> 5.04
<OerHeks> wie?
<rayrule> hallo
<rayrule> best stil hier...
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-22
<OerHeks> het is nog vroeg :-)
<rayrule> inderdaad
<rayrule> raarste week ooit gehad deze week, kom als beheerder uit het Windows omgeving en sinds kort beheer ik een ubuntu omgeving en deze week is de server gecrashed en de vorige beheerder had geen backup gemaakt... :S
<idefix> da's niet best rayrule..
<wholly> hallo beste mensen ik heb een probleem met mijn computer kan iemand mijn helpen
<CasW> Uiteraard
<wholly> hoi cashw moet je horen als ik ubuntu afsluit krijg ik de volgende melding modem manger 448 info caugt singal 15 shutdown fail weet jij wat dit is
<wholly> hoi casw
<CasW> Hmmnee, zo gauw niet.
<wholly> war war kan ik terecht hiermee
<timo^> Heb je je vraag al op het forum gesteld, wholly?
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<timo^> damn
<Piratelv> die fout melding lijkt mij nooit echt belangrijk. pc gaat uit jah ;)
<OerHeks> er zijn veel meldingen idd, die je normaal niet ziet en niet hinderen.
<misnix> ik geloof dat ie al een paar keer een vraag had over dat zijn pc niet uit gaat bij een shutdown, "shutdown failed" is misschien toch wel belangrijk ;-)
<OerHeks> als hij niet uitgaat, ja dat is hinderlijk
<misnix> valt mee, 1 van mijn pc's doet dat ook
<Bril> Af en toe valt mijn wifi uit, ik moet het nog goed testen maar kan het iets zijn met de driver?
<Bril> Of zit ik gewoon te ver van mijn router
<Bril> Heb hele dikke muren, maar mijn andere laptop trekt het wel.
<Bril> Ik wil nog even dicht bij de router het gaan testen zo.
<OerHeks> kan dikke muren zijn, kan de buren zijn op dezelfde wifi kanaal 11 of 1 ...
<timo^> Bril: er was iets mee, moment
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet#TOC-Schakel-het-energiebeheer-uit-voor-
<Bril> aah bedankt zo ff kijken
<Bril> Denk dat kanaal niet het probleem is, onder xubuntu op me andere pc werkt het prima
<Bril> me android en 2 andere vaio laptops werken ook prima onder windows.
<Bril> Ik ga zo eens die handleiding doornemen, eerst koken
<Bril> Bedankt timo
<Bril> Heb powermanagement uitgezet
<Bril> Eens kijken wat dat doet.
<Bril> Gister ging film kopieren zo traag via wifi, maar moet mijn test eerst goed uitvoeren om uit te vinden wat te oorzaak is. Ik hou het in de gaten
<Bril> @Oerheks, heb jij een vaio zelf?
<Bril> Die applicatie ondersteunt mijn type niet zegt hij als je hem runt. Maar volgens mij wisselt mijn fan wel van speed zo op het oor
<misnix> nee, hij heeft google-fu :-p
<Bril> ik ben niet irc genoeg om die grap te snappen
<Bril> zelfs met google snap ik de grap niet
<Bril> had ik overigens ook bij laatste show hans teeuwen
<misnix> ik denk dat het google for you betekent maar weet het niet zeker ;)
<Bril> Ik ga nog een keer een vraag stellen waar ik gister avond hier niet het antwoord op kreeg, denk door mijn manier van omschrijven
<Bril> Ik wil op mijn bureaublad/werkblad een snelkoppeling naar een share (samba share), zodat ik snel bij mijn muziek ben.
<Bril> Hoe doe je dat?
<Bril> Want op mijn eigen bestanden doe je rechtermuis, maak link, kopieer je naar je werkblad en klaar
<Bril> maar dat kan niet naar een smb share
<Bril> Denk dat ik iets heel basics ff mis
<misnix> kun je die niet vanuit je places menu (als dat zo heet) slepen naar je desktop?
<misnix> of vanuit natilus?
<Bril> Heb ff geen online share, ga dat zo eens proberen, zou goed kunnen
<Bril> wat natilus is moet ik ook nog achter komen
<misnix> ik ook niet vandaar de vraagtekens
<misnix> de bestands browser
<Bril> Ah, verkenner
<misnix> en dan neem ik aan dat die nog steeds de default is
<misnix> de bestandsbeheerder
<Bril> Ja, vanuit daar slepen geeft nu een error, maar die share is ook offline, dus ik vermoed dat het wel werkt
<misnix> verkenner, spuug
<Bril> goed nieuws, ik kocht de laptop met win7, deed meteen dual boot maar heb nog niet ingelogd op windows om te werken
<Bril> dumpert.nl doet het alleen nog niet, daar ga ik zo naar kijken
<Bril> dat is mijn ochtend wakker worden site
<misnix> die doet het wel hoor
<Bril> ja maar ik heb gister lopen kloten met FF en Chrome voor youtube
<misnix> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Bril> denk dat er iets qua plugins niet helemaal lekker gaat
<misnix> oh
<HeerZett> pff ik ga op mijn grote pc maar eens ubuntu opnieuw er op zetten wat damn wat een problemen na het aansluiten van de 2de monitor. tot laterz
<root> Hoi
<root> uit
<root> quit
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> onverstandig om als root IRC op te gaan, uhum.
<Guest81937> Test
<Guest81937> ha het werkt beter
<Guest81937> hoe moet ik nu naam veranderen
<OerHeks> beste is je naam registreren bij Freenode
<TedJansen> ben ik weer
<TedJansen> even mijn naam aangepast
<OerHeks> wb
<TedJansen> Waar ging het over
<TedJansen> niks dus
<OerHeks> je zit in ubuntu support.
<TedJansen> weten jullie nog leuke terminal progrjes
<TedJansen> Doei
<HeerSMZett> pff herinstallatie doet het nog niet zo lekker
<lordzett_> apart onder ubuntu bleef 2 schermen via mijn nvidea moeilijk doen
<lordzett_> ik doe nu xubuntu en hij werkt direct
<OerHeks> appart ja ..
<lordzett_> tja
<lordzett_> was al meer mis met mijn ubuntu die ik draaide al met een hier behoorlijk lopen kloten om unity weer goed werkent te krijgen
<lordzett_> maar ff reboot en dan slapen lui tot morgen of zo :D
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-14
<willem_> goedemiddag, een vraagje
<willem_> ik heb 3 partities op 1 harde schijf
<willem_> winxp, win 7 en ubuntu
<willem_> ik wil ubuntu meer ruimte geven,zonder gegevens van de andere partities te wissen.
<willem_> hoe moet ik dit oplossen?
<jpjacobs> willem_: best eerst je windows partities defragmenteren en backuppen, en dan booten van een ubuntu livecd, en eens daarin geboot met de grafische partitie tool de nest herschalen
<willem_> defragmenteren begrijp ik
<willem_> maar enkel dan ubuntu meer ruimte geven, worden de andere partities dan automatisch kleiner ?
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk, je harde schijf gaat niet fysiek groter worden
<MrChrisDruif> willem_; windows 7 kan je vanuit Windows zelf verkleinen.
<jpjacobs> wist ik niet ... mooi zo
<MrChrisDruif> En Windows XP kan je met de live cd verkleinen met gparted
<willem_> begrijp ik, maar moet ik dan de andere ook verkleinen via de opstart dvd van ubuntu of gaat dat automatisch
<MrChrisDruif> Die kan laten zien hoe groot deel al gebruikt is.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, alles eerst verkleinen.
<willem_> ik mag absoluut geen gegevens van de windows partities en ubuntu verliezen
<MrChrisDruif> Pro-tip: eerst alles backuppen wat je van belang vind op een externe hdd.
<lordievader> willem_: Back-up, back-up, BACK-UP!
<MrChrisDruif> lordievader; +1 =)
<willem_> goed, dan defragmenteer ik eerst de windows partities
<willem_> en dan start ik de ubuntu versie op.
<MrChrisDruif> Als je de geïnstalleerde Ubuntu wilt vergroten moet je vanaf een live-cd booten.
<willem_> oke
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat je een gemounte partitie niet kan aanpassen.
<willem_> maar als ik hem dan vergroot, wist hij geen gegevens ?
<MrChrisDruif> De overige partities kan je wel aanpassen door gparted te installeren, maar zoals gezegd kan je niet de gemounte partitie aanpassen.
<willem_> wat houdt gemounte partitie in?
<MrChrisDruif> In principe niet, maar computers hebben soms wel eens bugs and crashes.
<MrChrisDruif> Dat je er toegang tot hebt.
<MrChrisDruif> Als je opstart naar Ubuntu wordt die partitie automatisch gemount.
<willem_> maar ik heb ook toegang tot de window partities
<willem_> ook via ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> De Windows partities kan je ook mounten, maar moet je handmatig doen.
<MrChrisDruif> (Bij mijn weten)
<willem_> als ik op het schijfje in de verkenner klik en de map windows zich opent in ubuntu, is de windows partitie dan gemount  ?
<willem_> Ik kan alleen in win xp komen in ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, als het goed is zie je dan ook een uitwerp icoontje ernaast verschijnen?
<willem_> ik kan hem dan via de rechter muisknop enkel maar ontkoppelen, dus dan is hij gemount denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, gekoppeld heet het in het Nederlands?
<willem_> ik heb gparted in ubuntu geinstalleerd
 * MrChrisDruif draait alles in Engels ;-)
<willem_> IN gparted zie ik 2 schijfen en een klein stukje van 1,71 MB ongebruikt,
<willem_> dev/sda1 en dev/sda2
<willem_> achter dev/sda1 staat bij Vlaggen boot.
<willem_> deze is 48,98 GB
<willem_> de partitie dev/sda 2 is 638 GB, sry en dev/sda1 is niet 48,98 maar 292,97 GB groot
<willem_> ik zoek zelf nog wel even verder hoe het moet,
<willem_> bedankt voor de tips.
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> En waarschijnlijk ~50GB gebruikt?
<rwp_> Hoi!
<CoolePascal> yo
<smile> byee :)
<prademak> Hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-15
<lord4163> Hoi mensen
<lord4163> Ik heb hier een server maar die blijft hangen bij http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Sources als ik apt-get upgrade doe?
<lord4163> iemand enig idee?
<lord4163> niemand?
<lord4163> Ik heb een oplossing gevonden !!!!!
<lord4163> echo 'Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth "0";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/90localsettings
<CasW> Weet iemand toevallig waar ik bepaalde web apps uit kan schakelen? Firefox wilde niet meer fatsoenlijk opstarten vandaag, en ik denk dat het daardoor komt (het zit in ofwel Ubuntu Firefox Modifications ofwel Unity Webapps, hij crashte als ik één van beide aanzet (eender welk)).
<sprint_> kan iemand mij zeggen waarom ik elke keer na gebruik van programma libreoffice deze niet meer wil opstarten ?
<smile> byee :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-16
<Martin____> Ik heb een dual boot Windows XP en Ubuntu. Nu wil ik Windows eraf hebben en alleen Ubuntu overhouden. Kan ik dat op een makkelijke manier?
<Martin____> Ik heb een dual boot Windows XP en Ubuntu. Nu wil ik Windows eraf hebben en alleen Ubuntu overhouden. Kan ik dat op een makkelijke manier?
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> 2 opties
<CoolePascal> partition magic
<CoolePascal> of
<CoolePascal> partitie  nieuw indelen en onder ubuntu erbij hangen
<lordievader> Martin____: Je hebt Ubuntu niet via Wubi geinstaleerd?
<Martin____> Hoe moet ik dat doen?
<Martin____> Weet ik niet meer
<lordievader> Martin____: Dat is een vraag, met een ja of nee antwoord. Als het antwoord ja is namelijk heb je een probleem.
<Martin____> FF uitleggen
<Martin____> Ik heb Ubuntu gedownload via Windows
<lordievader> Martin____: Wubi is trouwens het programma om vanuit Windows Ubuntu te installeren. Word meegeleverd op de Ubuntu disc.
<Martin____> Dan is het Wubi, maar dan via internet
<Martin____> Geen disc
<lordievader> Martin____: Laat ik het anders stellen, heb je in Windows Ubuntu geinstaleerd, of heb je vanaf de disc/usb-stick opgestart en vervolgens Ubuntu geinstaleerd?
<Martin____> Via Windows Ubuntu geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Martin____: Dan loop je tegen het probleem aan dat je Ubuntu installatie op de Windows partitie staat. Ofwel als je de Windows partitie eraf gooit gooi je ook je Ubuntu installatie eraf.
<lordievader> Martin____: Wat je moet doen is een image branden of op een usb-stick zetten, daarvan af booten en via die manier Ubuntu installeren.
<Martin____> Duidelijk. Nu moet ik altijd als ik de PC opstart binnen 10 sec. voor Ubuntu kiezen. Dat is irritant. Kan dat anders?
<lordievader> Martin____: Zelfde probleem.
<Martin____> Ok, dank je wel. Geen eenvoudige weg dus voor mij.
<Martin____> Doei
<lordievader> Martin____: Een echte Ubuntu installatie is redelijk eenvoudig.
<nicky_> hallo kan iemmand mij helpen
<CoolePascal> lo nicky_
<nicky_> heey
<nicky_> ik heb een probleem
<nicky_> ik wil ubuntu updaten naar 12.10
<nicky_> maar weet niet hoe
<nicky_> en bepaalde pakketten kunnen niet worden geinstalleerd
<CoolePascal> ahhh
<CoolePascal> 2 dingen die je allemaal op de zelfde maniet kan oplossen
<CoolePascal> je pakketen kan aan twee dingen liggen
<CoolePascal> update van repositories
<CoolePascal> en upgraden naar nieuwe versie meen ik ook (ik instaleer dan gewoon nieuw, is sneller)
<CoolePascal> synaptic heeft dat ding wat je nodig hebt
<nicky_> hoe bedoel je ?
<nicky_> ubuntu opnieuw installeren bedoel je ?
<CoolePascal> ja dat doe ik altijd
<CoolePascal> gewoon home partieie bewaren he
<CoolePascal> zodat je alles og hebt
<CoolePascal> (sry kan niet direct antwoorden_ ben ondertussen ook nog ukelel aan het spelen)
<trijntje> nicky_: welke foutmelding krijg je te zien? Opnieuw installeren is zelden nodig
<CoolePascal> trijntje wel als je een totale update wil he
<CoolePascal> das sneller dan upgrade
<CoolePascal> ik heb in de afgelopen 20 jaar ook nog nooit linux opnieuw hoeven te instalren
<CoolePascal> ik fix alles gewoon
<CoolePascal> soms wel lastig hoor
<trijntje> opnieuw installeren is niet sneller, zeker niet als je eerst nog een backup van al je instellingen + programma's moet maken
<lordievader> Goede middag
<trijntje> en volgens mij krijg je bij een standaard installatie ook geen aparte /home, dus dan moet je de backup op een externe schijf zetten
<lordievader> trijntje: Klopt, ik vind nog steeds dat dat eigenlijk standaard moet gebeuren.
<CoolePascal> vraagie om trijntje   of je home wil dingessen of niet
<CoolePascal> maar ik regel dat altijd zelf he
<trijntje> lordievader: vaak zijn er al problemen doordat een pc al 3 partities heeft, C D en recovery, dus standaard ook nog /home is misschien niet zo handig
<trijntje> tenzij ubuntu altijd standaard een extended partitie aanmaakt met alle andere daar in, dat zou wel kunnen
<lordievader> Ach ja
<ichat> wat my betreft /home niet in zijn eigen volume plaatsen is vragen om problemen
<ichat> dat microsoft dat ano windows 8 nog steeds niet door heeft is werkelijk  TE bizar voor woorden...  hoe dat bij apple zit zou ik zo niet durven zeggen, maar ook ubuntu houd zich wat dat betreft NIET aan door de industrie jaren geleden al aanbevolen best practices
<CoolePascal> heb je een punt
<CoolePascal> ichat   ik heb ff voor je gekeken
<CoolePascal> op mijn makingtrash zit home op een appart mount point
<CoolePascal> op me ubu weet ik niet
<CoolePascal> meestal doe ik dat onder ubu op de zelfde partitie
<CoolePascal> maar niet op systemen die ik zelf op zet
<CoolePascal> ligt er ook aan he
<CoolePascal> wat doe je met die bak
<CoolePascal> op een server kan hetr idd wel tot elende leiden
<jpjacobs> ik zou net /home wel op een apparte partitie zetten (en doe dat ook al 10 jaar). Vergemakkelijkt aanzienlijk upgrades-from-scratch
<CoolePascal> klopt
<CoolePascal> moet weg
<CoolePascal> l8trz
<ichat> hmm
<niels_> hallo,
<niels_> ik heb een vraag over unbunto studio ofzo?
<StefandeVries> Probeer het nog eens.
<niels_> ik heb een vraag over unbunto studio?
<niels_> unbontu *
<warddr> ubuntu
<niels_> ik heb windows
<niels_> en ik wil een andere gebruiker maken
<niels_> met unbuntu
<niels_> dus dan heb ik op de ene gebruiker unbuntu
<warddr> met ubuntu...
<niels_> en op de ander windows
<StefandeVries> Je kunt niet vanuit Ubuntu een gebruiker in Windows maken.
<niels_> nee dat bedoel ik niet
<niels_> oke
<niels_> maar behoud ik wel mijn gegevens en alle programma;s?
<StefandeVries> Niet per se nee.
<niels_> als ik een back up maak van mij gegevens
<niels_> kan ubuntu het dan openen?
<StefandeVries> Wat voor gegevens?
<henkoegema> ik heb een harddisk (1 TB) met (veel?) bad sectors. Hoe kan ik een low level format doen in Ubuntu?
<niels_> gegevens: bedoel ik mee documenten
<lordievader> niels_: In de meeste gevallen kan je Windows documenten prima op Linux (Ubuntu) openen.
<akoya> ello
<lordievader> Hey akoya
<akoya> alles goed ?
<lordievader> akoya: Ja, gaat lekker. Hoe gaat het met jou?
<akoya> jaa lekker man
<akoya> alleen loop een beetje te kloten met Moonlight
<akoya> ervaring mee ?
<lordievader> akoya: Helaas niet, wellicht iemand anders hier.
<akoya> ahh ok man
<akoya> heb het al werkend ;)
<akoya> ciao
<akoya> thanx
<lordievader> akoya: Nice :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-17
<KLaas_> Morgen
<KLaas_> mijn updates werken niet kan ik ergens het serveradres aanpassen?
<lordievader> Goede avond
<CoolePascal> lo
<JanC> trijntje: wat is het probleem met die laptop waar je Ubuntu op wil zetten?
<trijntje> JanC: ik kom niet in de bios, en als je usb er gewoon in doe blijft i door het allereerste boot scherm cycle
<JanC> boot scherm van het BIOS of van Ubuntu?
<trijntje> van de BIOS zelf
<JanC> welk merk BIOS is dat?
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet, ik zie geen melding oid op het scherm
<JanC> welk merk laptop?  mogelijk kan je daarmee vinden welk merk BIOS die gewoonlijk gebruiken (en/of hoe je in het BIOS komt bij dat merk)
<trijntje> JanC: dat is een idee, het is een Acer E1-531
<JanC> mogelijk Del of F2
<trijntje> ha, ben in de bios, door op Esc, F2, F8 F12 del en Fn te drukke
<JanC> lol
<trijntje> ha, F12 boot menu staat uit, dat eerst maar eens inschakelen
<JanC> kijk, dat gaat de goede richting uit blijkbaar
<trijntje> JanC, ja, nu kan ik iig vanaf usb starten
<trijntje> helaas lijkt het er op dat ik toch in een reboot cycle van 2 sec terecht kom
<JanC> 32- of 64-bit ISO gebruikt?
<JanC> o ja, en is dat een EFI-ding?
<trijntje> 64bit
<trijntje> ja klopt, met win8
<trijntje> EUFI ofzo? UEFI?
<JanC> UEFI is de EFI-variant die gebruikt wordt met Windows computers idd.
<JanC> (Apple heeft z'n eigen EFI-variant)
<trijntje> ik dacht dat ubuntu een key van MS gekocht had en dat ubuntu wel zou moeten werken op ee EFI systeem?
<JanC> op zich heeft een (U)EFI-systeem geen keys nodig  ;)
<trijntje> niet, dat is toch dat hele secure boot gebeuren of haal ik twee zaken door elkaar?
<JanC> alleen als je "trusted boot"-functionaliteit wil
<JanC> bij de meeste UEFI firmwares kan je die "SecureBoot" uitschakelen
<trijntje> volgens mij is dat verplicht als fabrikanten hun systeem voor win8 willen certificeren
<JanC> zoiets ja
<JanC> toch als het x86-systemen zijn
<JanC> mogelijk heb je wel een speciale ISO nodig als je die signed bootloader wil gebruiken
<JanC> of anders kan je SecureBoot uitschakelen...
<trijntje> JanC: ik hoor in #ubuntu dat het wel zou moeten werken(TM), maar dat er problemen kunnen zijn als de usb stick zich niet snel genoeg registreert
<trijntje> dus wellicht vanaf dvd proberen te installerne
<JanC> dat klinkt als een BIOS bug dan  ☺
<trijntje> Ik wil liever niet secure boot uitschakelen om dat die kennis misschien soms nog naar windows8 wil, en dan is het niet handig om eerst via de bios te gaan
<JanC> maar goed, we hebben het over Acer, dus BIOS bugs zijn een zekerheid
<JanC> volgens mij werkt Windows 8 ook zonder SecureBoot op x86?
<trijntje> ja, dat is waar mensen al bang voor waren met dat EFI gedoe: fabrikanten zorgen dat het met windows werkt, en negeren de standaarden verder
<trijntje> JanC: ik dacht het niet, maar ik zal het even testen, dat zou wel het makkelijkste zijn natuurlijk
<JanC> Acer BIOS'en hebben zelfs nooit deftig gewerkt met Windows, tenzij je hun "motherboard drivers" installeert (die diverse BIOS-gegevens en -functies vervangen)
<JanC> die drivers kan je immers aanpassen tijdens/na de productie, dus je wint tijd qua time-to-market door een buggy firmware te leveren...  :p
<trijntje> blijkbaar ;)
<trijntje> pff, klote bios, ik kom er weer niet in
<trijntje> JanC: hmm, het lijkt er op dat ik Secure boot niet kan uitschakelen, ik kan alleen tussen UEFI en Legaci BIOS kiezen
<trijntje> hey MeFra
<JanC> trijntje: Legacy BIOS start een BIOS-emulatie bovenop UEFI, en dan zal Secure Boot per definitie niet werken...
<trijntje> JanC: ik zie dat nu. Nu doet ubuntu het wel, maar windows 8 niet meer
<trijntje> wat een eikels van Microsoft, hoe kan een beginner in godsnaam ubuntu installeren op deze manier? Ik ben al een uur bezig en ik weet nogsteeds niet hoe ik een dualboot moet krijgen
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat je na installatie en booten in Ubuntu shim-signed, grub-efi-amd64-signed & linux-signed-image-generic kan installeren
<JanC> wel, en vermoedelijk is er wel ergens ene how-to hierover  ☺
<JanC> trijntje: secure boot zou overigens gewoon moeten werken met de Ubuntu 64-bit install media...  :-/
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<trijntje> man man, ik snap er niks meer van. Hoe kan die pc nu weer 5 normale partities hebben, zonder extended partitie?
<trijntje> pff, ik ga eerst maar eens een backup van die hele schijf make zodat ik alles terug kan zetten als ik windows sloop
<viezerd> trijntje: ter info, had je dit gelezen ? http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Linux-and-Windows-8-Fast-Startup-puts-data-at-risk-1780640.html
<viezerd> (voordat je dataverlies lijdt)
<viezerd> windows 8 is erg goed in bijzonder slecht zijn
<JanC> trijntje: EFI gebruikt GPT-partitionering, niet DOS-partitionering  ☺
<trijntje> viezerd: ik zal het lezen, bedankt
<trijntje> JanC: weer wat nieuws, ik ga eerst maar een image van de hele schijf maken zodat ik het terug kan zetten als ik het verpruts
<JanC> GPT --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<trijntje> JanC: cool, dus je kan zoveel partities toevoegen als je wilt? Iig meer dan 4
<JanC> minstens 128 partities ja
<trijntje> gelukkig, dan hoef ik me daar geen zorgen over te maken, kiezen welke van die rare verborgen partities ik moet wissen
<JanC> de GPT boot partitie alleszins niet wissen  :p
<JanC> GPT/UEFI boot partitie
<JanC> daar zetten OS'en immers hun bootloaders
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<trijntje> dat zal dan wel de fat32 'ESP' partitie zijn ,die heeft de boot flag
<trijntje> die is wel klein trouwens, maar 300MiB
<JanC> 300 MiB zou meer dan genoeg moeten zijn voor Windows bootloader + grub (+ shim indien Secure Boot)
<trijntje> maar niet genoeg voor /boot, als je een paar kernels er op zet is het vol
<JanC> dat is ook niet de bedoeling
<JanC> enkel (een deel van?) GRUB en/of shim moet daar komen
<JanC> en heel GRUB is iets van 4 MiB
<JanC> shim is veel keliner, en ik vermoed de Windows bootloader ook
<trijntje> ah ok, ja, het zijn die initramfs die groot zijn
<JanC> in feite moet daar enkel de bootloader staan voor zover de EFI firmware die moet kunnen laden (in geval van GRUB is stage 1.5 voldoende, gok ik, d.w.z. t.e.m. de filesystem drivers zodat je de rest van grub en later de kernel, initramfs, etc. kan laden  ;)
<JanC> als jullie toevallig ook naar FOSDEM komen, registreer dat dan ook hier a.u.b.: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2013  ☺
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Starter__> Ik heb 12.04.01-wubi-i136.tar.xz gedownload en geinstalleerd, Hoe start ik nu het programma. Ik zie nergens een snelkoppeling op mijn bureablad.
<lord4163> hoi hoi
<lord4163> Waarom wil een php script niet werken via cron maar wel als ik hem handmatig uitvoer?
<lordievader> lord4163: Absoluut pad vs relatief pad? Permissies? Kijk in wat logs zou ik zeggen.
<lord4163> Ik draai het direct uit cron
<lord4163> 5 * * * * fabian /usr/bin/php /var/www/spotweb/retrieve.php
<lord4163> Waar staat de log van cron dan?
<lordievader> lord4163: Vast ergens in /var/log
<lord4163> Dacht ik ook alleen zie ik hem niet daar :D
<lordievader> lord4163: Kijk in de syslog of daar melding word gemaakt van een error.
<lord4163> Dit zie ik staan daar http://pastie.org/5718991
<lord4163> In /etc/cron.d staat ook een bestand genaamd php5 ?
<lord4163> Wat doet dat?
<lordievader> lord4163: Het huidige versie nummer van php is 5.x
<lordievader> Vandaar de 5.
<lord4163> jaja maar wat doet dat bestand?
<lordievader> lord4163: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk processed hij je php file.
<lord4163> dus hoe krijg ik dit werkend?
<lordievader> lord4163: Kijk eens goed naar je php-script, zijn er dingen die cron/<cron-user> niet leuk vindt?
<lord4163> Ik zie het niet ;)
<lord4163> Eens zien met een bash script
<lordievader> Bash :D
 * StefandeVries basht wat.
<lord4163> heet het geen bash dan? :P
<lord4163> Oei nu krijg ik dit http://pastie.org/5719135
<lord4163> Okay gefixt :P
<lord4163> Nu eens effe wachten en zien :D
<lord4163> er gebeurd gewoon nikis!!!!
<lordievader> lord4163: Wat zou er eigenlijk moeten gebeuren?
<lord4163> updaten
<lordievader> lord4163: System update?
<lord4163> Nee hij laat spotweb headeren
<lord4163> lordievader: maar als ik hem handmatig uitvoer werkt het wel, dat is juist het vreemde er aan
<lordievader> lord4163: Bekend probleem :P
<lord4163> zal ik maar een php scriptje proberen te schrijven?
<lordievader> lord4163: Ik zou het bij bash houden, is een stuk eenvoudiger. Ook al is PHP makkelijk ;)
<lord4163> nee hoor simpele while loop maken en dat laten lopen elke 5 minuten eventjes het proces forken en dan als opstart proces zetten, maar eerst nog even klooien met crontab :D
<warddr> een piepende schijf met een SRST error is niet veel aan te doen zeker?
<Petrov> hoi
<lordievader> Hey Petrov
<Petrov> ervaring met NFS?
<smile> byee :)
<trijntje> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met installeren op een systeem met UEFI? Ik heb ubuntu op n nieuwe laptop geisntalleerd door eerst UEFI uit te schakelen, maar dan staat windows niet in het grub menu. Als ik UEFI inschakel kom ik nietees bij grub, en start windows ook niet
<JanC> trijntje: de "signed" versies van shim, grub & de kernel geïnstalleerd?
<trijntje> JanC: gaat dat niet vanzelf?
<JanC> hm, geen idee
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat de installer mogelijk denkt dat het een BIOS-systeem is (aangezien het door de BIOS geboot wordt)?
<JanC> door de BIOS-emulatie geboot wordt
<Lenart> navond allemaal
<trijntje> JanC: dat zou wel kunnen inderdaad, het is een heel gepruts met die secure boot
<trijntje> hey Lenart
<Lenart> heey trijntje
<JanC> trijntje: Windows 8 kan ook onder BIOS-emulatie werken, maar dan met je het opnieuw installeren onder die modus IIRC
<JanC> moet
<JanC> en vziw daar ergens tussen  ☺
<trijntje> hm ja, maar windows stond er al via de OEM op, dus die wil ik liever op laten
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; welke versie van ubuntu?
<trijntje> 12.10 64 bit
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principle
<MrChrisDruif> Die zou ook SecureBoot moeten detecteren als het goed is.
<JanC> die link gaf ik gisteren al
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: het probleem is dat de enige manier om zonder secure boot te starten is om BIOS-emulatie te gebruiken, en met secure boot starten werkt niet
<Lenart> mensen even een vraag hoe kan je ubuntu phone of ubuntu voor andriod krijgen ?
<JanC> Lenart: door Canonical te contacteren en hen een voorstel te doen waarom je dat wil?
<trijntje> Lenart: ubuntu phone images komen eind februari beschikbaar voor de Galaxy Nexus
<trijntje> misschien was het een vergissing om te proberen ubuntu eerst in legacy te installeren, maar als ik vanaf usb wil starten met UEFI werkt het niet
<Lenart> aha dank je jan en trijntje
<trijntje> op de wiki staat wel dat je het kan omzetten, dat eerst maar proberen
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; bedoel je dit? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_EFI_mode
<trijntje> MrChrisDruif: ja idd, sorry, ik was even bezig
<MrChrisDruif> Geeft niet =)
<trijntje> maar dat werkt ook al niet, omdat  ide EFI partitie niet herkent
<JanC> niet herkent?
<trijntje> op de wiki staat dat je aan moet kunnen vinken dat je een EFI partitie hebt in boot-repair, maar die hele optie is er bij mij niet
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-19
<lg188> Waar kan ik ergens op wordpress gaan na die te instaleren?
<Petrov> hello
<StefandeVries> Hallo Petrov.
<Petrov> lang geleden dat ik hier nog aanwezig was
<FOAD> Zeker.
<Gerard> Ik ben de werkbalken boven en links kwijt iemand enig idee hoe ik deze terug krijg.
<tovar> Wat is het commando voor het aanmaken van een raid5 set
<tovar> ?
<blackwolf12333> Hoi
<tovar> Goede middag
<blackwolf12333> heeft iemand hier al eerder een probleem gehad met Magister/Moonlight?
<blackwolf12333> want bij mij werkt het niet:(
<tovar>  Ik kan je er niet mee helpen.
<blackwolf12333> to bad:(
<tovar> Maar kan je wat duidelijker vertellen wat het probleem is?
<blackwolf12333> Ehm
<blackwolf12333> als ik naar de site voor magister ga
<blackwolf12333> dan begint die wel met laden, maar dan stop ie en gooit ie een error naar mn hoofd Xd
<blackwolf12333> Error verifying Magister.smBootstrapper:Ⴅ (System.Exception,string): Could not load type Magister.Framework.Common.RunIn
<blackwolf12333> Ik denk niet dat je daar veel mee kan:P
<blackwolf12333> maar toch
<erik_k> Magister is een lastige om aan de praat te krijgen. Op het forum is er een topic over waarbij het via een truuk gelukt is.
<blackwolf12333> Hmm ok, ik zal eens zien
<tovar> Heeft iemand ervaring en kennis van de commando's voor mdadm, want dat wil ik graag leren?
<erik_k> Betreft het magister magister werkend krijgen: Hier de link [url=http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/magister/msg819308/#msg819308][/url]
<blackwolf12333> ah, dank u, dat scheelt wat zoeken:P
<erik_k> (hmm, ik moet nog steeds leren hoe ik een url goed in de chat zet)
<erik_k> Dank je.
<blackwolf12333> erik_k die tip werkt niet meer ben ik bang, die Rndr is niet te vinden...
<blackwolf12333> Ik moet gaan
<blackwolf12333> cya
<lg188> Ik krijg constant errors als ik airtime proberen te instaleren...
<lordievader> lg188: Errors?
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549783/
<lordievader> Bestaat de log file? tail: cannot open `/var/log/airtime/pypo-liquidsoap/ls_script.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<lordievader> lg188: Het lijkt erop dat hij bepaalde processen niet kan starten, neem hier even aan dat the Playout_Engine en LiquidSoap processen zijn.
<lordievader> lg188: Heb je hun wiki bekeken?
<lg188> Ik kan er niet aan uit aan hun docs, maar zal nog eens rondkijken
<smile> bye :p
<G127> hallo. ik heb zojuist ubuntu geinstalleerd; maar ik snap niet helemaal hoe ik in dit besturingssysteem moet navigeren: waar zijn de c en d schijf en mijn bestanden?
<trijntje> ik wordt doodziek van die mesen die een vraag stellen en dan binnen een minuut vertrokken zijn
 * ertai_NL deelt trijntje's mening
<Roja> sommige new users moeten leren dat het niet zo werkt
<Roja> maar ja inleven in newbs is lastig :)
<trijntje> op de webpagina staat dat ze geduld moeten hebben, misschien moeten we een bot hebben die nieuwe gebruikers verteld dat ze even moeten wachten nadat ze een vraag hebben gesteld
<StefandeVries> Of ze lezen de richtlijnen.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt niet bezig blijven met handreikingen.
<Roja> ik denk dat het een beetje onrealistisch is om van newbs te verwachten dat ze de richtlijnen lezen
<Roja> ik lees ook nooit de release notes
<ertai_NL> Roja: de grote vraag is dan wat er wel gedaan moet worden om ze zover te krijgen dat ze langer wachten
<StefandeVries> Eerder antwoorden.
<Roja> ach, je leert met vallen en opstaan zeg ik maar :)
<StefandeVries> Maar dat hebben wij én zij niet in de hand.
<Roja> maar zeiken om newbs vind ik altijd makkelijk met een RTFML
<Roja> eerder antwoorden is niet altijd mogelijk en hoeft ook niet
<JanC> Roja: misschien moet je beginnen met hen niet "newbs" te noemen...
<Roja> waarom?
<Roja> dat is wat ze zijn?
<Roja> anders zouden ze beter weten dan binnen een minuut te vertrekken :)
<JanC> ze kunnen evengoed 50 jaar ervaring met computers hebben
<Roja> dus? maar ervaring had deze persoon niet met Ubuntu anders had hij de vraag over C en D schijf niet gesteld
<Roja> ik heb 80 jaar ervaring met lopen maar als het op hardlopen aankomt ben ik een newb
<trijntje> newb is niet een aardige term, noem ze dan beginners
<Roja> trijntje hangt van de context af
<Roja> ik heb een kleurtje, en laatst vroeg iemand of ik een buitenlander was
<JanC> of zelfs Ubuntu-beginners, om preciezer te zijn
<trijntje> ik vind het gewoon frustrerend dat ik ze had kunnen helpen als ze wat meer geduld hadden, en nu gooien ze mss ubuntu er weer vanaf omdat ze er niks van snappen
<Roja> ik had geen problemen met de vraag, gezien de toon en context
<Roja> bovendien ben ik een buitenlander, dus tsjah
<ertai_NL> Roja: voor een belg ben ik ook een buitenlander..
<Roja> daarom, het is allemaal context
<JanC> voor welke baggeraar werk jij Roja ?
<StefandeVries> Zelden zo'n slap betoog gehoord.
<Roja> forum.fok.nl
<Roja> daar bagger ik de boel vol :)
<JanC> eh
<JanC> dus niet eens een echte baggeraar
<Roja> volgens fok! termen wel hoor
<trijntje> Ik zit met het volgende probleem: laptop met secure boot en windows 8, en secure boot kan niet uitgeschakeld worden. Om toch te kunnen dualbooten wil ik het volgende doen: Ubuntu op een partitie installeren, maar in plaats van grub naar de HD te installeren (waar de win8 bootloader al staat), wil ik grub naar een externe usb installeren.
<StefandeVries> Nu niet binnen een minuut parten hè trijntje. :P
<trijntje> En dan laat ik die externe usb in de pc zitten zodat ik gewoon naar ubuntu kan. En als ik naar windows wil haal ik de usb stick er uit, en voila
<trijntje> is dat een erg dom idee? Het ergste dat kan gebeuren is dat ik die usb kwijt raak, maar dan kan ik toch eenvoudig de laptop vanaf usb boot, update-grub uitvoeren en na een reboot staat de ubuntu op de laptop toch weer in grub?
<ertai_NL> secureboot kan niet uitgeschakeld worden in de bios? Verder geen dom idee
<trijntje> nee, bijna alle opties in de bios zijn grijs, waaronder dus ook secure boot uitschakelen
<ertai_NL> jammer
<trijntje> ja, sukkels
<icebird> awel mensen hier ik wil jullie allemaal bedanken voor jullie inzet lol tes de moeite
<icebird> ubuntu he
<trijntje> hey icebird
<trijntje> waarom wil je ons eigenlijk bedanke als je zelf fedora gebruikt?
<icebird> hey trijntje
<icebird> nee ik ben overgegaan naar ubuntu omdat ik het stabieler vond
<icebird> maar neemt niet weg dat ik er weinig verschil in zie alleen fedorra is een beetje te bleeding edge
<icebird> maar ik ben in het algemeen aan het praten hoor ik bewonder jullie inzet
<icebird> voor iets dat men misschien het goede doel noemt en tegelijkertijd een goeie leerschool
<trijntje> icebird: ja, je leert er veel van, ook hier mensen helpen enzo
<icebird> idd
<icebird> ikzelf ken linux reeds vanaf redhat 5
<icebird> maar dat is maar een anekdote
<icebird> ik heb de kracht niet meer om te helpen ik ben al 54 jaar lol
<icebird> ik hou het voor gezien maar verdorie doe zo verder he gasten
<trijntje> dat komt wel goed, er zijn altijd vrijwilligers die willen helpen
<icebird> dat zal wel
<icebird> verdorie  wees eens fier over jullie reusltaat
<icebird> nu ja kijk linux from scratch was een goeie leerschool voor mij als je natuurlijk de evolutie van de hardware terdege in overweging neemt lol
<icebird> maar ik vermoed dat jullie slimmer zijn dan mij
<icebird> allez mensen hou de vlam derin zou ik zo zeggen en voor diegenen die nu nog examen hebben veel sukses
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-20
<Guest0110> hoi
<lg188> Ik heb gisteren avond dus verdergezocht om die airtime aan de praat te krijgen en het is me niet gelukt.
<ertai_NL> airtime?
<ertai_NL> ah.. radio-software
<ertai_NL> wat lukt er niet?
<lg188> als ik het install script run, kan die sommige dingen niet tegoei doen
<lg188> zal even een pastebin geven van den output
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549783/
<ertai_NL> volgens mij staat je wachtwoord ering (begint dat met 30P?)
<Priyantha> haaaaaaaaaaaaai lieve schatjes allemaal :9 \o/ :D op deze prachtige 20ste Januari, wat naatuurlijk de leukste dag van het jaar is :P \o/ :W \o/ :9 :W
<ertai_NL> hoi :|
<ertai_NL> lg188: draait je apache?
<Priyantha> hoi ertai_NL :)
<ertai_NL> lg188: http://localhost:80 werkt deze link?
<ertai_NL> Priyantha: nogal enthousiast over vandaag.. jarig?
<Priyantha> ja ertai_NL ;)
<Priyantha> haha
<ertai_NL> Priyantha: gefeliciteerd
<Priyantha> thx ;)
<Priyantha> StefandeVries :P \o/ jij ook hier :D
<Petrov> zou graag een media center maken met ubuntu-server. Is dit mogelijk? Wrm ubuntu ubuntu-server (geen openoffice, gimp, ... installed)
<Priyantha> Ik heb zelf dat ook gedaan :)
<Priyantha> gewoon een ubuntu minimal installatie gedaan
<Priyantha> vervolgens XBMC erop
<Priyantha> en knallen :)
<Petrov> ubuntu minimal is iets anders dan server dan?
<trijntje> goede morgen, wat een drukte
<Priyantha> Ubuntu minimal is gewoon een minimale ubuntu install :) die je via de netinstall methode installeerd zoals dat vroeger bij Debian ook altijd ging :)
<Petrov> azo, nice nice en welke gui heb jij gekozen?
<Priyantha> Petrov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Priyantha> Ik draai een Gnome gui :) met de classic interface
<Priyantha> maar zonder alle overbodige rommel :)
<lg188> ertai_NL: apache draait, zal hem even herstarten voor de zekerheid
<Priyantha> morge trijntje :)
<Petrov> hmm, install. hij standaard thunderbird, firefox, ... niet mee?
<Priyantha> nee :) als je maar zelf je pakketjes kiest
<Priyantha> en niet gewoon "apt-get install gnome" doet
<Priyantha> want dan doet die dat wel :)
<Petrov> dacht ik al :p
<lg188> ertai_NL: nu krijg ik een 404 daarvoor kreeg ik mijn /var/www/index.html
<lg188> *deelt party hats uit* Gelukkige verjaardag Priyantha
<Priyantha> :) thx lg188 :)
<Priyantha> Petrov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551427/
<Priyantha> en kies daar gewoon de pakketjes uit die jij wilt :)
<Priyantha> of andersom, haal eruit wat je niet wilt :P
<Priyantha> en zet die achter een "apt-get install" regel
<Priyantha> al die pakketjes komen overigens uit de "control" file van het pakketje 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop'
<Petrov> Priyantha: ok, merci!
<ertai_NL> lg188: hmm.. zover ik kan zien gaat het fout dat hij een webservice niet kan vinden
<lg188> ertai_NL: Eh welke?
<ertai_NL> http://localhost:80/api/version/api_key/4D04EKDLNUOOBWNHWLRU
<lg188> ertai_NL: Ik zit met een headless server btw
<ertai_NL> dat moet niet uitmaken. Met links kan je via een ssh-sessie websites bekijken
<lg188> met lynx bedoel?
<lg188> of andere ssh browser
<Priyantha> lynx en links zijn console browsers lg188 ;)
<Priyantha> lynx is de meest bekende, maar links bestaat ook :P
<lg188> oh ik dacht links als in een <a href="">
<lg188> anyway beide geven 404's
<Priyantha> ;)
<ertai_NL> lg188: dan zit daar een probleem.. alleen nog geen idee waarom
<lg188> Okay Ik zal even alles van airtime proberen te purgen
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Roja> Goedemorgen lordievader
<Priyantha> morge :)
<lordievader> Gefeliciteerd Priyantha, ik zie dat je jarig bent :)
<Priyantha> thx lordievader :)
<StefandeVries> Priyantha: ik ben hier al jaren. :D
<Priyantha> :P
<Priyantha> ik ook al wel weer een tijdje volgens mij :)
<lg188> ertai_NL: naar mijn weten heb ik alles weggegooid, nu even opnieuw proberen
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551563/ krijg ik nu
<lg188> ik ga even airtime config in apache verwijderen...
<lg188> Enig idee hoe ik aptitude kan stoppen van dingen te instaleren die niet moeten?
<lg188> Die begint automatisch met nagios3 en icigna te instaleren terwijl ik die niet nodig heb
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<dennis____> hey hallo allenmaal
<dennis____> wie kan mij even helpen met een duall boot in uefi
<goudfazant3991> hallo beste mensen  een goedemiddag
<goudfazant3991> is er niemand aanwezig
<goudfazant3991> is er iemand die mij kan helpen
<johanvd> mocht iemand nu al zin hebben om de hardware enablement stack van saucy op 12.04 te installeren... niet doen
<joeri_> veel geduld precies :)
<johanvd> die van raring werkte wel goed, maar voor saucy moet je erg veel truucjes uithalen voordat het allemaal weer loopt
<joeri_> wat zijn de voordelen?
<johanvd> nieuwere kernel en xorg
<johanvd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<johanvd> de apt-get opdrachten die op die pagina staan werken niet ivm dependency-problemen. Met wat proberen kom je er wel uit door handmatig de ontbrekende dependency's te forceren
<johanvd> maar dan mist er een symlink naar de x server zodat je hele x niet opstart
<johanvd> en de nvidia-driver 319 doet het helemaal niet met de nieuwere kernel... heb dus de 331-versie uit proposed gehaald
<joeri_> ik installeer altijd de laatste versie, dus ik heb dat probleem dus niet echt
<johanvd> oh, en omdat ik een snelle pc heb probeert xorg al te starten voordat plymouth de videokaart vrijgegeven heeft... en dat werkt dus niet
<johanvd> opgelost door een "sleep 1" toe te voegen in het script dat lightdm start
<dennis_> goedenavond
<dennis_> ik heb een vraagje
<dennis_> wie kan me helpen
<dennis_> niet allemaal tegelijk:P
<lordievader> dennis_: Stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<dennis_> Ik wil graag cinnamon installeren, kan dat vanuit ubuntu zelf?
<lordievader> dennis_: Hij staat in de repo: sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<dennis_> danku
<dennis_> gedaan, moet ik hem nu opnieuw opstarten ?
<lordievader> dennis_: Uitloggen en in lightdm Cinnamon selecteren, lijkt mij.
<dennis_> wat is lightdm
<lordievader> Het login scherm.
<dennis_> oke
<dennis_> w
<dennis_> biw
<dennis_> de update is gelukt , hangt steeds vast en zo, kan ik die update verwijderen?
<dennis_> lordievader_:
<lordievader> dennis_: Over welke update heb je het?
<dennis_> van cinnamon
<dennis_> heb die net geinstalleerd
<lordievader> dennis_: Euhh, "sudo apt-get purge cinnamon" denk ik.
<dennis_> yoyooo met de banjo
<pjotter> Dag allemaal. Ik heb per ongeluk 'sudo apt-get install wine 1.6" ipv "sudo apt-get install wine1.6" ingetypt waarna er werkelijk een enorme lading aan paketten is geinstalleerd. Het zijn er teveel om op te noemen. Is er een manier om dit terug te draaien zonder het hele systeem te slopen?
<lordievader> pjotter: Kijk in /var/log/apt/history wat er allemaal is geinstalleerd en purge/deinstalleer deze paketten.
<pjotter> handmatig? Of bestaat er een geautomatiseerde manier? Het zijn er denk ik honderden
<lordievader> pjotter: Je kunt er wat sed/awk magic op los laten en het dan aan apt-get voeren met xargs.
<pjotter> Ik snap ongeveer wat je bedoelt. Maar dat gaat totaal boven mijn pet.
<lordievader> pjotter: Iets in deze richting: cat /var/log/apt/history.log|grep Install|tail -n1|sed -e "s,Install: ,,g" -e 's,\ ,\n,g'|grep -v \(|grep -v \)|cut -d: -f1|xargs
<lordievader> Als de output klopt zet je achter 'xargs' 'sudo apt-get purge'
<pjotter> Het werkt redelijk maar helaas blijft ie tijdens het deinstalleren hangen met allerlei mededelingen over nog te installeren paketten e.d.
<pjotter> helaas
<pjotter> Ik dnek niet dat het gaat lukken
<pjotter> In ieder geval bedankt, lordievader!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-14
<jpjacobs>  Hey, in de recentste ubuntu, hoe schakel ik desktop effecten uit / ala unity2d ?
<jpjacobs> ik vind het nergens in die domme settings manager :/
<jpjacobs> en recentelijk redelijk wat maffe crashes gehad die blijkbaar met mijn grafische kaart te maken hebben
<jpjacobs> (de standaard nouveau driver doet het trouwens niet beter)
<jpjacobs> is er een manier om alt-tab zich te laten gedragen zoals het hoort in Unity?
<jpjacobs> als in switch naar het vorige venster?
<jpjacobs> het hele muis en  klik ding is leuk, maar ja
<jpjacobs> duurt me te lang
<trijntje> jpjacobs: muis en klik? alt-tab werkt hier gewoon zoals altijd
<jpjacobs> ik krijg hier vensters gegroepeerd per programma, en dat wil ik niet
<jpjacobs> want dat maakt dat alt tab enkel gebruikt kan worden om te switchen tussen verschillende *programmas* in plaats van vensters
<jpjacobs> erg vervelend als je bijvoorbeeld moet switchen tussen grafiekjes in Matlab
<joris> jpjacobs met alt + ` kun je switchen tussen vensters in een programma
<joris> En als je met alt + shift indrukt dan kun je met tab de andere richting op gaan...
<trijntje> jpjacobs: datsoort dingen kan je in compizconfig-settings-manager aanpassen
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo NoirX, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> heey lordievader , het gaat goed,en met jou meneer?
<lordievader> NoirX: Gaat lekker :)
<NoirX> mooi om te horen :)
<lordievader> Insgelijks :)
<jpjacobs> mmmm alt+tab naar het programma, en dan met de pijltjes omhoog en onder gaat ook
<meandmy> hey hallo
<trijntje> hey meandmy
<lordievader> Hallo, meandmy
<hans_> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo hans_
<hans_> he lordie eindelijk iemand online
<hans_> hoe is het
<hans_> wil een laptop heb jij een advies moet wel ubuntu kunnen draaien
<lordievader> hans_: Kijk op linlap.com.
<hans_> ok thx
<hans_> dat is een lijst met geschikte laptops
<stapper54> Xubuntu 12.04  dualboot wil sinds gisteren niet meer opstarten
<stapper54> heb net op een ander pc iso opgehaald en gebrand
<stapper54> draait nu in live modus maar nu weet ik het niet meer
<stapper54> de bestaande xubuntu heeft al een jaar goed gewerkt, na updates van windows 7 kom ik alleen in het aanmeldscherm, gebruikersnaam en na enter wachtwoord dan komt er een
<stapper54> ~$  en kan ik alleen nog help intikken
<belgianguy> hallo
<belgianguy> Weet er iemand waarom voor het vertalen je en Launchpad account en een Ubuntu-wiki account moet hebben?
<belgianguy> is TTY een geaccepteerde Nederlandse vertaling?
<Cugel> Van wat?
<belgianguy> Cugel: heb het vertaald als 'terminalvenster'
<belgianguy> vond TTY niet in de vertaalgids, maar terminal zelf wel
<Cugel> 'Een terminal' heb ik ook wel eens gehoord.
<belgianguy> Cugel: ok; enig idee hoe ik 'elevated' kan vertalen? 'verheven' mist iets
<Cugel> verhoogd?
<belgianguy> only available as root, when SUID or with elevated RLIMIT_RTPRIO    ->    Enkel beschikbaar voor root, als SUID of met verhoogd RLIMIT_RTPRIO
<Cugel> Ik denk dat dat wel klopt.
<belgianguy> ah, ok, bedankt :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-15
<Eveline> ik zoek support in Belgie omgeving oostend
<Fermata> Er zijn bij Ubuntu NL vier Vlaamse steunpunten bekend.
<Fermata> Belgisch Limburg, Lauwe, Overmere en Vlaams Brabant.
<Fermata> Ik weet niet hoe dicht bij dat is.
<Eveline> Doen zij installatie van Ubuntu? tot voor kort kon ik terecht bij Jean van Oostende maar die is verhuisd. Ik ga wel regelmatig naar Limburg, Vlaams-Brabant zou ook kunnen
<lordievader> Eveline: Als je beschikking hebt over een 2de pc wil er vast wel iemand hier op IRC jou met de installatie helpen.
<Eveline> waar is dat IRC ?
<lordievader> Eveline: IRC is het geen wat je nu gebruikt ;). Het staat voor Internet Relay Chat. De chat die je nu gebruikt is IRC.
<Eveline> hoe werkt dat dan ? ik heb een tweede pc waar nog een oude versie van windows opstaat. Omdat die beter werkt zou ik er ubuntu op willen zette.
<lordievader> Je gaat via de zelfde weg. Net zoals je net via http://webchat.freenode.net/ hier bent gekomen. Dan vraag je in dit kanaal of in #ubuntu om hulp bij de installatie. Ik weet niet of er mensen zijn op het moment die tijd hebben. Ik moet helaas weg. Success!
<trijntje> Eveline: wat wil je over de installatie weten?
<Eveline> ik ken niets van installatie, ik zou op een eeepc Asus ubuntu willen zetten, nu staat er windows op
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal!
<trijntje> hey pjotter
<pjotter> Vraag: Is het mogelijk om twee geluidskaarten te gebruiken in Ubuntu? Ik wil graag het geluid van een bepaalde applicatie naar een aparte uitgang suren zodat dat geluid 'los' is van de rest van de geluiden van de computer.
<pjotter> Is zoiets mogelijk?
<pjotter> Ik heb een player die ik gebruik voor internetradio en het afspelen van muziek die ik op een externe versterker wil kunnen afspelen.
<pjotter> Ik dacht: misschien is dit makkelijk te doen met twee geluidskaarten? Eentje voor de 'normale' computergeluiden en eentje voor die ene applicatie?
<trijntje> het zou wel moeten kunnen denk ik, maar ik weet niet hoe. Als ik bij mn geluidinstellingen kijk zie ik wel een aantal opties onder 'geluid afspelen via'
<pjotter> Ja, precies, dat heb ik ook. Maar ik ben erg beperkt in wat ik kan kiezen
<pjotter> Ik kan de geluiden niet echt 'scheiden'. Wel kan ik het geluid via 'headphones' of via 'boxen' sturen. Wat al een beetje meer controle geeft. Maar nog niet echt wat ik wil.
<trijntje> nee, de geluidserver bepaald waarschijnlijk waar het geluid heen moet. Dus misschien kan je twee instances van de geluidserver draaien, een voor koptelefoon en een voor de boxen, en dan per applicatie aangeven tegen welke geluidserver ze moeten praten
<pjotter> Als ik het goed begrijp heeft mijn computer 3 geluidsuitgangen waarvan er maar 1 echt gebruikt wordt. Ik heb een onboard geluidskaart met diverse uitgangen. Daarnaast is er nog een S/PDIF ding wat niet aangesloten is en nog een HDMI uitgang die ik niet gebruik.
<trijntje> als ik me niet vergis kan je in mpd instellen waar de output heen gaat, misschien is dat iets?
<pjotter> Wat is mpd?
<trijntje> music player daemon, een server om muziek af te spelen
<pjotter> Is dat een aparte applicatie of een onderdeel van het systeem?
<trijntje> een apart programma
<pjotter> Ok, ik zal eens kijken.
<pjotter> Ik kan wel veel clients vinden voor die daemon, maar kom er niet goed achter of de daemon zelf al is geinstalleerd. Enig idee wat de pakketnaam is?
<trijntje> mpd dacht ik, de client die je moet hebben is gnome music player client
<pjotter> Ik zit zelf op Xubuntu. Ik weet niet of dat echt uitmaakt?
<lordievader> pjotter: Pulseaudio kan meerdere geluid kaarten gebruiken, en on-the-fly geluid naar een andere kaart sturen.
<lordievader> pjotter: Installeer pavucontrol.
<pjotter> lordievader: Bedankt! Ik heb er nog geen twee kaarten in zitten.
<pjotter> trijntje: Ik heb deze gevonden: xfce4-mpc-plugin. Eens kijken of dat misschien wat is?
<volkrad> hoi allemaal, iemand de tijd om wat vragen te beantwoorden? krijg mijn internet connectie niet goed bij linux mint helena (8.0)
<jogr> ik kan wel vast wat algemene vragen stellen: Wifi of wired?
<volkrad> wifi
<jogr> wat is het probleem precies?
<volkrad> heb een router die werkt maar mijn laptop met linux er net op geinstaleerd vind hem niet
<jogr> je kan wel connecten met een ander apparaat?
<jogr> telefoon of zo
<volkrad> nee lukt ook niet
<volkrad> ik kan well zelf netwerk connecties toevoegen maar na het invullen van alle informatie maakt hij toch geen connectie
<jogr> Dan zit het probleem in je router lijkt me. Als je geen verbinding kan krijgen met je telefoon zal het met de laptop ook niet lukken.
<volkrad> oh zo, nee zit nu op chromebook die wel verbinding heeft met router, ook telefoon heeft gewoon internet verbinding
<volkrad> alleen laptop met linux kan de router (of iedere andere router in de buurt) niet vinden,
<jogr> Ok dat lukt dus wel. De laptop 'ziet'je net werk niet dus. Zie je wel andere netwerken op de laptop?
<volkrad> nee zie geen enkel netwerk
<jogr> Wordt die wifi card dan wel herkent? ff kijken hoe dat ook al weer gaat mom
<volkrad> dat weet ik niet, onder windows kon ik wel gewoon op internet dus lijkt me dat het probleem niet in de hardware zit
<jogr> ik heb zo geen pasklare oplossing, is een driver probleem. Ik ben even aan het kijken hoe ik ook al weer de hardware uitlijst.
<trijntje> volkrad: watvoor draardloze kaart is het/
<trijntje> heb je al een kabel aangesloten en naar extra stuurprogramma's gezocht?
<volkrad> wat voor draadloze kaart het is zal ik even moeten uitzoeken, word ook net geroepen dat eten klaar is dus zal daarna via kabel proberen de juiste d=stuurprogramma's te downloaden,
<jogr> Goei tip van trijntje, en omo gerichter te zoeken kan je in een terminal: lspci | grep -i wir
<volkrad> hartstikke bedankt allemaal''
<jogr> smakelijk
<Guest3336> heb een probleem , wat moet ik doen als je hdd niet meer herkend wordt na een ubuntu crash uit het niets ??
<Guest3336> tips ofzo waarnaar ik moet zoeken
<lordievader> Guest3336: Extern of intern?
<Guest3336> intern
<lordievader> Guest3336: Hmm, ziet fdisk hem nog?
<lordievader> Guest3336: In een terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<Guest3336> niet geprobeerd , maar hij staat nog wel in de boot sequence
<Guest3336> oh nee , ik kom ubuntu niet meer in
<lordievader> Guest3336: Pak er een live-cd/usb bij ;)
<Guest3336> usb , moet die leeg zijn ?
<Guest3336> of start ie m autom.. op
<lordievader> Guest3336: Heb je een usb stick bij de hand die geformatteerd mag worden?
<lordievader> Of een lege cd natuurlijk.
<Guest3336> ik kan m legen ja, zit nu op mijn laptop.
<lordievader> Guest3336: Download unetbootin, daarmee kun je een live-usb maken.
<Guest3336> ah okey
<hzhmx> hallo allemaal, vraagje, hoe kan ik bijvoorbeeld vlc als standaard afspeelprogramma instellen =
<Ron___> hallo, ik zoek documentatie over autorisatie. ik probeer het e.e.a te installeren, maar ik ben de wanhoop intussen nabij
<Ron___> hulp gevraagd bij de steunpunten maar niet gekregen
<lordievader> Ron___: Wat probeer je te doen waarvoor je autorisatie nodig hebt?
<Ron___> ik probeer een applicatie op een tomcat server te installeren
<Ron___> maar in de gui, krijg ik een user account die niet veel kan
<Ron___> heb je een suggestie?
<lordievader> Ron___: Poke eens rond in #tomcat, denk dat de mensen daar er meer verstand van hebben. (Note: #tomcat is een Engels kanaal.)
<burt_> kan iemand helpen om mijn interne harde schijven automatisch te mounten bij het opstarten van ubuntu?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-16
<Packjam> mogge
<ernst_> Ik vraag me af, bij wikipedia, staat dat ubuntu 10.04 "Older version, still supported". Maar wat betekend dat en waarom?
<Fermata> Ubuntu 10.04 is een zogeheten LTS-versie. De serverversie daarvan wordt tot vijf jaar na vrijgave ondersteund, dus tot april 2015.
<Fermata> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases -- zie ook hier.
<lordievader> ernst_: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk een oudere pagina, 10.04 is EOL 9 mei 2013.
<Fermata> De desktopversie van 10.04 werd ondersteund tot mei 2003.
<lordievader> Toen het werd geschreven was hij vast nog niet EOL.
<lordievader> Zie: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/10/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-desktop-end-of-life-reached-on-may-9-2013/
<Fermata> Let dus op het verschil tussen de server- en de desktop-/laptopversie.
<ernst_> Oh, sorry. Niet goed gekeken. Rechts staat "Server". Stom van me, maar bedankt voor de uitleg.
<ernst_> Versie 12.04 en 14.04 geven desktop en server nu beiden 5 jaar.
<ernst_> Hoe krijg ik snelzoek-plug-ins? Ik heb eerst lopen uitzoeken hoe ik de aangeraden software weg... Nu de rest nog. Moet zeggen dat het erg irritant is dat het niet gemakkelijk weg te krijg maar via de terminal.
<ernst_> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens display-available-apps false
<ernst_> nu de rest nog
<erikj54> Als de laptop aangezet wordt krijg ik wel een keuze menu welke versie ik wil opstarten, na standaard (en andere keuzes) kom ik bij inlognaam en wacht woord.
<erikj54> ingevuld eindigd de loopt de sessie vast met ~$   Nu weet ik niet mer wat te doen. Iemand een suggestie?
<erikj54> is er iemand die mee een stapje verder helpt. Kon niet meer verder dan het allereerste inlogscherm.
<erikj54> inloggen is gelukt maar dan ~$ achter inlognaam.
<erikj54> Het systeem heeft meer dan een jaar prima gewerkt. Xubuntu 12.04.
<erikj54> @CasW zou je me kunnen helpen met het oplossen van bovenstaande
<Fermata> erikj54: hoe verwacht je dat CasW weet wat erboven staan? Hij komt net binnen. ;)
<erikj54> sorry weet niet heemaal hoe deze chat werkt ben hier eigenlijk voor het eerst
<Fermata> Welkom. :)
<Fermata> Ik weet geen oplossing voor je probleem, helaas, maar er komt vast iemand langs die je wil/kan helpen.
<erikj54> Dank je.
<erikj54> CasW is gemeld als steunpunt,
<erikj54> op de kaart
<Kebabfish> Ik zou ook graag willen helpen, maar dat is erg lastig zo stap voor stap en tijdrovend
<Fermata> Dat wil niet zeggen dat hij nu tijd heeft, of bij de computer zit.
<Kebabfish> wellicht een steunpunt opzoeken in de buurt (sta ik ook bij), en die een mailtje sturen
<erikj54> begrepen.
<CasW> Hah, ik zou je graag willen helpen, maar ik heb nu even geen tijd, sorry.
<erikj54> heb geprobeert een bericht te sturen, zit ongeveer 400 meter bij je vandaan. Vandaar mijn specifieke vraag. Wanneer zou het wel kunnen?
<CasW> Oh, ik weet ook niet of die kaart wel klopt, waar zegt 'ie dat ik ben?
<erikj54> Ferwert
<CasW> Ja, hij klopt dus niet, daar woon ik al niet meer.
<erikj54> Oh wat jammer
<erikj54> Jij hebt nu geen tijd geen probleem, nog wel een steunpilaar?
<CasW> Ook dat moet ik nog aanpassen, ik denk sowieso dat ik daar eigenlijk geen tijd meer voor heb. Al zal ik nog wel hier rondhangen en helpen waar dat kan.
<CasW> Anyways, I'm gone.
<erikj54> Super antwoord, CU
<lordievader> erikj54: Weet je toevallig in een bash terminal of in een busy-box terminal terecht komt?
<erikj54> @Fermata; @Kebabfish ik ga een steunpunt opzoeken in de buurt.al hier vast af en toe aanmelden.
<Fermata> Zeker. :)
<Fermata> Je bent welkom.
<erikj54> @ Lordievader eigenlijk niet. Kan me aardig redden als het sysyteem opgestart is, maar zit nu echt met mijn vingers in de knoop.
<lordievader> erikj54: Ok, laten we er maar van uit gaan dat het bash is... Je kreeg wel een login scherm te zien?
<erikj54> Ik denk dat het eerste scherm een grub keuzemenu is, waarschijnlijk dus bash
<erikj54> jA
<erikj54> in principe is fde login voltooid  en staat er  als laatste ~$
<lordievader> erikj54: Staat je .xsession-errors vol met errors? "cat ~/.xsession-errors"
<erikj54> weet ik niet, heb de betereffende laptop niet hier.
<lordievader> Ah dat maakt het een stuk lastiger...
<erikj54> echt wel, maar dit zou zeker het geval kunnen zijn
<lordievader> Die log file kan ons de goede richting in leiden naar wat het probleem kan zijn. Nu hebben we te maken met het betere giswerk...
<erikj54> ik zorg dat ik in ieder geval zo spoedig mogelijk de laptop in mijn buurt krijg. Ben heel erg blij dat ik nu weet hoe de chat werkt en dat ik geduld moet hebben om de hulp te krijgen die nodig is.
<erikj54> en de goede vraag te stellen. Al vast heel erg bedankt.
<lordievader> erikj54: Success :)
<erikj54> Hoe lg ik op een beschaafde manier uit
<lordievader> erikj54: /part of /quit
<erikj54> erikj54: thanks for the help /part of /quit
<Fermata> Bijna. :)
<Fermata> Of "/part"  of "/quit"
<erikj54> hi,hi
<hans_> hoi
<lordievader> Hey hans_, hoe is het ermee?
<hans_> alles goed
<hans_> ben alleen nog steeds opzoek naar een passende laptop
<hans_> die lijst die je me gaf was sterk verouderd
<hans_> die gaat tot 12.10
<lordievader> hans_: Hmm, dat is jammer... Weet zo gauw niet een andere site waar je op kunt kijken.
<hans_> alles goed ga toch niet voor de nieuwste laptop
<lordievader> Mijn ervaring is wel dat Linux op het meeste draait, maar soms zit er iets tussen dat je leven een ware hell maakt.
<RobHaz> 3
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-17
<Jewel> Hoi
<Jewel> Ik heb vandaag Ubuntu 12.04 gedownload, maar mijn muis werkt niet
<Jewel> Hoo
<Jewel> Hoi*
<NoirX> hoi
<Fermata> Hallo.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-18
<Jewel_> Hallo, wie wilt mij helpen
<Jewel_> :)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<UbuntuErik> Hallo mensen, ik gebruik ubuntu nu bijna een jaar en ik wou dat ik veel eerder was over gestapt. Echt super, maar nu heb ik sins een paar dagen een probleem met mijn internet verbinding. Alles werkte goed en de verbinding viel ineens weg en blijft vragen om het wachtwoord.Ik heb een HP compaq 510 met ubuntu 12.04 er op. Maak nu verbinding met een USB dingetje.
<vincentvdbergh1> UbuntuErik gebruikte je draadloos of kabel verbinding voor je netwerk?
<UbuntuErik> O sorry ik heb draadloos van de buren
<vincentvdbergh1> Is er sprake van een dualboot (Windows en Ubuntu) op de laptop? Of is het een laptop met enkel Ubuntu erop?
<UbuntuErik> Alleen ubuntu wil het liefst niks meer met windows te maken hebben.
<vincentvdbergh1> je gebruikte een draadloze verbinding via een kaart vanuit de laptop?
<UbuntuErik> ja klopt.
<vincentvdbergh1> voer het commando "lspci" uit in de terminal
<vincentvdbergh1> dan kan je in ieder geval zien of de draadloze chip nog wordt herkent
<UbuntuErik> Nu word het al een beetje lastig hoe kan ik dat zien of moet ik het hier even neerzetten.
<vincentvdbergh1> had je al een draadje gemaakt op het forum onder draadloos/ netwerk
<vincentvdbergh1> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/internet-en-draadloos/
<UbuntuErik> Nee dit is voor mij de eerste keer ik kan ubuntu installeren en zorgen dat het goed loopt maar dit soort dingen gaan iets boven mijn pet.
<vincentvdbergh1> maak een account aan op het forum, start een topic met als onderwerp draadloos internet probleem (lapnaam)
<vincentvdbergh1> dan de situatie erbij zetten en de informatie die je hier ook had neergezet
<vincentvdbergh1> daarnaast zet je dan de uitkomst van lspci erbij zodat mensen kunnenn zien of je draadloze chip ertussen staat
<vincentvdbergh1> want de resultaten van lspci hier in irc neerzetten is wat lastig
<UbuntuErik> ok ga ik doen bedankt.
<vincentvdbergh1> had je dit al geprobeerd?
<vincentvdbergh1> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: Zie je nog netwerken met "iw scan" of "iwlist"?
<UbuntuErik> nee volgens mij niet.
<lordievader> Ai, dat klinkt niet goed. Wil je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 Network" even voor ons pastebinnen?
<UbuntuErik> 2:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company nc6120/nx8220/nw8240 	Kernel driver in use: ipw2200 -- 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30c4 	Kernel driver in use: e100
<lordievader> Daarvoor hebben we http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: Zie je een 'wlan0' staan als je 'iwconfig' uitvoert?
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: Ah mijn excuses het 'iwlist' commando moet zijn 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<UbuntuErik> Bij iwconfig staat wel wlan met het netwek waar ik verbinding mee moet maken
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: Zou je dat willen pastebinnen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<UbuntuErik> Ik heb gepaste maar verder? dit is nieuw voor mij.
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: Als het goed is zie je nadat je je paste heb gesubmit een pagina met jouw paste. Kopieer de link hier naar toe.
<UbuntuErik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6773201/
<UbuntuErik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6773216/
<UbuntuErik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6773216/
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: Lijkt erop dat je verbinding hebt met je accesspoint. Mag ik de output even zien van 'ifconfig' ook via pastebin.
<UbuntuErik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6773221/
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: Je hebt ook een ip adres. Je probleem was toch dat je geen verbinding kon maken?
<UbuntuErik> Ja hij is steeds bezig om verbinding te maken en blijft vragen om het wachtwoord maar kom niet verder.
<lordievader> UbuntuErik: De conclusie die ik uit de data haal is dat de pc verbonden is en geen problemen zou moeten hebben..
<UbuntuErik> Maar het was ook in een keer heb niks raars gedaan of geinstalleerd.
<lordievader> Signaal ziet er ook goed sterk uit. Je zit geloof ik dicht bij je access point.
<Fermata> Kan je eens de uitvoer plaatsen van
<Fermata> ping -c 5 google.com
<Fermata> ?
<UbuntuErik> Heb ernaast een pc staan met lubuntu 12.04 erop en als ik daar het usb stikkie in doe is er niks aan de hand.
<UbuntuErik> Ja ik zit er zo'n 3 meter vanaf ben ik ook erg blij mee en ik heb bijna een betere verbinding dan de buren met hun windows hihi
<UbuntuErik> heb nu ook de backports geinstalleerd zal zo even herstarten.
<hans_> hoi alemaal
<lordievader> Hey hans_, hoe is het ermee?
<hans_> alles goed ga zo ubunt op mijn laptop zette
<hans_> zit alleen met 32 or 64 in de knoop
<hans_> voor mij nas heb ik 32 bit nodig
<pfeijffer> Hallo pas xubuntu geinstaleerd , en heb dus wat vragen, bv waar kan ik zien hoevol mijn harde schijf is waar kan ik mijn computer vinden alvast bedankt.
<lordievader> hans_: Voor je nas heb je 32bit nodig?
<lordievader> pfeijffer: Als je van een terminal houd: df -h
<hans_> programma draaid niet in een 64 bit
<lordievader> hans_: 64bit is backwards compatible met 32 bit...
<pfeijffer> ik draai op een acer laptop
<hans_> heb de 32 lib geinstalld en hij wil wel op mij desktop
<hans_> zit nu nog ff met mijn laptop
<hans> hier zijn we weer
<hans> krijg ubuntu niet op mijn laptop
<Priyantha> wat heb je al geprobeerd ?
<hans> als hij van usb opstart krijg ik een zwart scherm
<hans> is er geen wikki of zo voor
<hans> 1 dag met windows wat een hellllllll
<hans> gelukkig heb ik mijn desktop nog
<Priyantha> je hebt een installatie usb stick gemaakt oid ?
<hans> ja
<hans> zelfde als met een desktop, laptops zijn voor mij nieuw
<Priyantha> zou geen echt verschil moeten maken in principe
<hans> wil niet in live mode opstarten
<Priyantha> heb je bij het booten van je laptop wel de usb drive gekozen ?
<hans> maakt het nog uit of ik de usb 2 of 3 gebruik
<hans> ja
<Priyantha> is het een nieuwe laptop ?
<hans> het is er acer v3
<hans> yep
<Priyantha> kan je het volledige type even geven ? :)
<Priyantha> kan best iets met uefi te maken hebben namelij
<hans> acer aspire v3  771G
<Priyantha> http://orkultus.wordpress.com/2013/01/18/linux-mint-install-on-my-acer-aspire-v3-771g-6851/
<Priyantha> check dat eens :)
<Priyantha> gaat dan wel over Mint maar de instructies zijn het zelfde
<hans> ok ga ff kijken
<hans> heb jij mint draaien
<Priyantha> nee :)
<Priyantha> ik draai zelf Ubuntu Saucy
<Priyantha> maar ik heb even voor je geGoogle't :)
<hans> toppie ga ff kijken of ik er uit kom
<Priyantha> Het komt erop neer dat je UEFI moet uitschakelen iig
<Priyantha> het gaat je vast lukken! :)
<lordievader> Als dat niet lukt kun je ook de server editie uitproberen, die heeft een text-based installer.
<hans> uefi heb ik al geprobreerd hij verandert nog meer maar zover gaat mijn engels en ubuntu kennis niet
<hans> zal het nog eens proberen
<hans> tot zo
<lordievader> Ah uefi.. ik heb niks gezegd.
<Priyantha> uhu UEFI moet je uitzetten iig
<Priyantha> en bij het booten van je live usb shizzle wat commando's meegeven
<ubuntu> zijn we weer
<Guest66265> het was makelijker dan ik dacht
<OerHeks> Klinkt goed
<Guest66265> moest fn met rechts  indrukken brightness van het scherm
<Guest66265> ga hem zo ff installeren
<Guest66265> vind alleen geen drivers
<Guest66265> maar alles lijkt te werken
<OerHeks> drivers voor ..?
<burt_> kan iemand helpen om mijn interne harde schijven automatisch te laten mounten?
<Guest66265> normaal install hij de driver voor je gpu
<Guest66265> ga hem ff installeren
<Guest66265> tot zo
<lordievader> burt_: Wat wil je waar mounten?
<OerHeks> Guest66265, ga naar sofwarecentrum > top panel 'edit' > sources > en dan de laatste tab drivers
<burt_> ik zou graag 2 harde schijven automatisch laten mounten wanneer ubuntu opstart, nu moet ik er telkens op klikken
<burt_> ander herkent mijn xbmc ze niet aangezien hier mijn data opstaat
<OerHeks> auto mounten doe je in Fstab > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<burt_> ik heb dit al eens geprobeerd maar na een reset herkende ubuntu deze schijven niet meer
<burt_> was zoals dit UUID=981A806F1A804BE6 /mnt/NV fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<burt_> UUID=BC62640F6263CD28 /mnt/WDC fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<OerHeks> Ik mount ze aan /media/<folder>
<burt_> en hoe doe ik dat?
<burt_> met mkdir?
<OerHeks> zelfde manier als je de folders onder /mnt/  hebt gemaakt, lijkt me
<lordievader> burt_: Klopte na de reset de UUID nog?
<burt_> dat heb ik niet gecontroleerd , heb toen direct alles terug gezet via dit: sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.stuk&& sudo mv /etc/fstab_backup /etc/fstab
<lordievader> burt_: Dat kun je controleren met "sudo blkid <dev-name>" bijv: sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<burt_> ok , dus die regels die ik had terug proberen te zetten in fstab
<hans> zijn we weer
<hans> hij vind alleen mijn hardeschijf niet
<lordievader> Welkom terug hans.
<hans> alles werkt toppie mis alleen een schijf
<lordievader> hans: Intern, extern?
<hans> intern
<hans> een schijfje van 1 trb
<lordievader> hans: Ziet fdisk hem nog? (sudo fdisk -l)
<hans> Het programma 'fdisk' ondersteunt GPT niet.  Gebruik GNU 'parted'.
<lordievader> Hmm, ik heb geen ervaring met GPT partition tables...
<hans> hij ziet 3 schijven dat is mijn ssd
<hans> in gparted zie ik hem wel
<hans> zal hem eerst ff formateren staat windows shit op
<hans> en daar is hij weer
<lordievader> burt_: Je kunt het gerust in-channel houden. "sudo blkid <dev-name>"
<burt_> als ik het doe in terminal gebeurt er niks
<burt_> sudo blkid /dev /sb1
<burt_> ze zijn ook terug verdwenen nu
<lordievader> Het is "sudo blkid /dev/sdb1" zonder spatie.
<burt_> ah ok, dan krijg ik dit : /dev/sdb1: LABEL="WDC WD10TPVT" UUID="BC62640F6263CD28" TYPE="ntfs"
<lordievader> ^ tada het UUID van die partitie.
<burt_> substitution failed
<lordievader> burt_: Waarbij krijg je dat?
<burt_> ^  tada en dan uuid ? of is dat geeen commando? :p
<lordievader> burt_: Nee dat was een verwijzing naar de regel erboven, daarin staat het UUID van die partitie.
<burt_> ok, en hoe krijg ik ze nu terug te zien, de interne schijve?
<lordievader> burt_: Heb je ze al in /etc/fstab staan met het correct UUID?
<burt_> uuid kloppen
<burt_> UUID=BC62640F6263CD28 /mnt/WDC fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<lordievader> burt_: Je hebt ze nog niet gemount denk ik? Zo niet: sudo mount -a
<burt_> dit commando gewoon in terminal doen?
<lordievader> "sudo mount -a", ja.
<burt_> mount: onjuiste bestandssysteemsoort, ongeldige optie, ontbrekende codepagina,        ontbrekend hulpprogramma, slecht superblok op /dev/sda3, of een andere
<lordievader> burt_: Dan heb je een fout gemaakt in je fstab, onder de UUID (of wat dan ook) die verwijst naar /dev/sda3
<burt_> deze regel staat er voor in fstab: UUID=981A806F1A804BE6 /mnt/NV fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<lordievader> burt_: Wat zou het voor een filesystem moeten zijn? fuseblk is mij niet bekend.
<burt_> ik ken het zelf niet, trijntje van deze chat heeft me hierbij geholpen
<OerHeks> plak eens de output van ' sudo fdisk --l ' op paste.ubuntu.com ?
<burt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6775982/
<lordievader> burt_: Is het gewoon een ntfs partitie?
<burt_> yep, alle 2
<lordievader> burt_: Maak dan van die 'fuseblk' 'ntfs'.
<burt_> ok ik heb het aangepast in fstab
<OerHeks> welke user ID heeft XBMC ?
<burt_> euh moet ik dat in xbmc controlere? als mijn ubuntu opstart noemt de gebruiker gewoon Burt
<OerHeks> normaal is xbmc toch een service, die opstart voordat jij inlogt?
<burt_> je kan het automatisch laten opstarten maar dat heb ik nog niet gedaan , nu start ubuntu op en open ik xbmc media center pas
<OerHeks> ah oke, dan zijn die userid rechten geen probleem.
<OerHeks> nou, als je fstab nu goed heb gedaan,  sudo mount -a
<burt_> WARNING: blksize option is ignored because ntfs-3g must calculate it. WARNING: blksize option is ignored because ntfs-3g must calculate it.
<OerHeks> och, gewoon " ,blksize=4096  "  wissen en opnieuw
<burt_> dan doet hij niks
<burt_> dit staat er nu
<burt_>  UUID=981A806F1A804BE6 /mnt/NV nfts rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions 0 0
<burt_> en voor de andere schijf idem
<burt_> ntfs dus..
<burt_> ik heb dit gedaan  sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.stuk&& sudo mv /etc/fstab_backup /etc/fstab, moeten ze normaal dan niet terug verschijnen?
<pjotter> weet iemand hoe ik de mailbox van outlook express omzet naar iets waar thunderbird iets mee kan? Ik heb alleen de outlook express data en een ubuntu machine ter beschikking. Geen windows dus.
<OerHeks> thunderbird kan een outlook express backup inlezen toch ?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/271677/how-to-import-outlook-express-mails-into-thunderbird-mail-client
<OerHeks> wie heeft EuforiaHD al gespeelt?
<OerHeks> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/eufloriahd/
<OerHeks> € 40.000,- of $ 50,000.-, ( kan je beter in dollars doen > 36952.20)
<pjotter> OerHeks: Volgens mij kan dat alleen op een windowsmachine met outlook en thunderbird erop geinstalleerd. Maar ik ben inmiddels al wat verder.
<goudfazant3991> goedemorgen alle
<goudfazant3991> het is zomaar stil als het niet hardwaait
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-19
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ik denk dat die bulgaren niet bang zijn van stickers :p
<OerHeks> idd, maar een oplossing als prey zal alleen werken als dat in de bios zit oid
<lotuspsychje> en al meer dan 20 inbraken in onze wijk vorig jaar
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: misschien is de dief niet zo slim en zal ie 1 keer ubuntu booten?
<lotuspsychje> prey zit goed verstopt, maar je moet minstens booten
<OerHeks> ja, maar dan, is hij wireless en is er een accespoint? of zit er een datacard in?
<lotuspsychje> vanaf ie wireless gaat, doet prey zen werk
<lotuspsychje> mailt naar een online database waar lappie zit
<OerHeks> hmm dan zou je automatisch moeten laen inloggen
<OerHeks> *laen
<OerHeks> ehh laten
<lotuspsychje> guest account dacht ik zo
<OerHeks> ik denk dat ze 15 seconden stil naar het inlog scherm zitten te kijken. een foto maken is dan handig.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://preyproject.com/faq
<lotuspsychje> ff alles overlopen
<lotuspsychje> misschien zit er wat handigs tussen
<Guest60623> goedemorgen / goodmorning i have tiny  question
<Guest60623> kan je ubuntu ook op een lege computer zetten zonder een windows of iets dergelijks ? dat is alles
<Fermata> Ja dat kan.  Maar alleen wanner je langer dan vijf minuten wacht.
<Fermata> Anders spoort het heelal je op en mislukt het.
<Priyantha> :P
<Priyantha> wat een mafketel :P
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Hallo lordievader.
<Fermata> Priyantha: dat zou ik dan weer niet zeggen. :)
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Priyantha> tsja maar een paar minuten wachten is wel erg weinig ;)
<Fermata> Hier gaat het prima.
<Fermata> En daar?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker, moet nog een beetje wakker worden. Dat wel...
<erikj54> goede morgen is er iemand die mij kan helpen, ik kom niet verder als de login.
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je?
<erikj54> de laptop start op met login daarna wachtwoord en dan een vermelding  * documentation
<erikj54> menze@Xubuntu-KLZ:~$  dat is het laatste wat er staat
<trijntje> Kan je daar typen?
<erikj54> ja
<lordievader> erikj54: Je hebt dit keer wel de laptop in kwestie bij je? ;)
<trijntje> is dit na een nieuwe installatie?
<erikj54> ja hij staat aan
<lordievader> erikj54: Wat gebeurd er als je 'startx' intikt (en op enter drukt)?
<erikj54> @trijntje nee bestaat al meer dan een jaar,
<erikj54> ik denk dat de belangrijkste regel Fatal server error
<erikj54> no screens founs
<lordievader> Dat zou toch juist het geen moeten zijn dat startx opstart... Wat voor een grafische kaart en driver gebruik je?
<erikj54> ik denk een nvidia
<erikj54> Nvidia Geforce 9600 M GS
<lordievader> erikj54: Oke, voer eens het volgende uit: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak&&nvidia-xconfig&&startx" (zonder "")
<lordievader> "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak&&sudo nvidia-xconfig&&startx" (zonder "")***
<erikj54> xinit unable to connect to X server
<erikj54> no such file or directory
<lordievader> erikj54: Restart de pc eens.
<lordievader> Wellicht dat dat helpt.
<erikj54> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernelmodule has version 304.88 But this Nvidia driver component has versionhas version 173.14.35
<lordievader> erikj54: Ah, dat zal het probleem zijn.
<lordievader> Deinstalleer alle nvidia drivers en installeer 1 daarvan opnieuw. (304 schat ik als de beste in)
<erikj54> Oepsss en nu ben ik echt een NewBee
<lordievader> erikj54: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 nvidia-173&&sudo apt-get install nvidia-304&&sudo nvidia-xconfig
<erikj54> geweldig er wordt hard gewerkt
<erikj54> het is niet gelukt. kon het vergrendelingsbestand'var/lib/apt/dpkg/lock niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd)
<lordievader> erikj54: Heb je het 2de ook met sudo geschreven?
<lordievader> erikj54: Wil je de output van "apt-cache policy nvidia-304 nvidia-173" even pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<erikj54> dat is nuhet probleem, ik zit te typen op een andere laptop,
<erikj54> beide drivers geinstalleerd geen
<lordievader> erikj54: Vandaar ook de pastebin. Laat ik het makkelijker maken: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&apt-cache policy nvidia-304 nvidia-173|pastebinit" hieruit krijg je een linkje, deze wil ik graag zien ;)
<erikj54> mijn suiker spiegel zakt onder het niveau. Moet nu eerst wat eten. Zal het bovenstaand na het eten nog een keer uitvoeren want het linkje is nog niet naar voren gekomen.
<lordievader> erikj54: Geen probleem, neem je tijd.
<erikj54> @lordievader Ondanks dat er van allerlei error meldingen waren. Geweldig hij doet het weer. Het likt erop dat het verwijderen vsn de grafische drivers toch the bottleneck was.
<lordievader> erikj54: Zou je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" willen pastebinnen o.i.d.
<erikj54> er zijn wel fout rapporten,/ dat kan dan op die laptop  in een terminalscherm?
<lordievader> erikj54: Ja op de laptop waar je eerder problemen mee had.
<erikj54> paste.ubuntu.com/6779723/    dat is wat ik nu heb geplakt
<erikj54> er is nu dus een nieuwe driver geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> erikj54: Nee, de opensource driver is nu in gebruik. Opzich is dat ook prima. Speel/gebruik je 3d dingen?
<erikj54> nee er wordt meestal tekst op verwerkt. Geen games.
<lordievader> erikj54: Ach dan lijkt mij de nouveau driver genoeg.
<erikj54> Heel, heel hartelijk bedankt voor je hulp. Zal nu een backup maken zodat dit soort enge dingen niet meer gebeuren.
<erikj54> Dit had dus mooi niet meer gelukt in een windows omgeving. Nogmaals mijn dank.
<lordievader> erikj54: Graag gedaan ;)
<erikj54> lordievader: fijne zondag verder.
<erikj54> blije erikj54 quit
<erikj54> quit
<NoirX-> hoi
<elpelp> Hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-12
<Ryon_> hoe maak je een snelkoppeling voor een command voor terminal zodat ik niet de hele command moet invullen in de terminal elke keer
<Sling> Ryon_: je kan ook gewoon ctrl+alt+T gebruiken
<Sling> je hoeft in ubuntu niet echt je hele desktop vol te zetten met 'snelkoppelingen' zoals je dat in windows gewent bent
<jpjacobs> je kan ook een alias toevoegen in je .bashrc bestand
<Sling> ja maar dan moet je wel alsnog een bash prompt hebben :)
<jpjacobs> uhu
<jpjacobs> 'k heb het niet helemaal gevolgd, maar 't idee was toch gewoon typwerk te besparen?
<jpjacobs> anyhow, als ik het me goed herinner kan je een snelkoppeling maken met een commando als dat nodig is
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<piet> hoe run je een bat file in ubuntu, ik heb wine geinstalleerd maar hoe moet je dan verder?
<lordievader> piet: Niet, bat files zijn Windows meuk. Ga bash scriptjes schrijven ;)
<piet> maar hoe verander je dat dan
<lordievader> Hoe verander je wat?
<piet> bat naar bash
<lordievader> piet: Niet, Linux is compleet anders dan Window.
<piet> of kan ik dezelfde text gebruiken en dan een bash bestand ervan maken?
<lordievader> Nee, als je hetzelfde script wilt gebruiken moet je die gaan poorten.
<piet> wat is poorten
<lordievader> Iets van het ene platform converteren naar een ander platform.
<jpjacobs> vertalen als het ware
<piet> oke
<piet> dus een bat naar bash converter
<piet> ???
<jpjacobs> je zult het handmatig moeten vertalen. De syntax is anders, bepaalde programmas die het BAT bestand zal proberen te gebruiken bestaan gewoon niet onder linux, of werken anders, ...
<piet> @ECHO OFF SET BINDIR=%~dp0 CD /D "%BINDIR%" "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Java\jre1.8.0_25\bin\java.exe" -Xincgc -Xmx1G -jar spigot1658.jar pause         wat moet ik hier in veranderen
<lordievader> piet: Alles...
<piet> oke
<jpjacobs> Ik zou die jar eens proberen uit te voeren met java -jar spigot1658.jar
<piet> oke
<lordievader> piet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<piet> bedankt
<mandje> Vraagstelling: OS native op ZFS. Alle schijfruimte is ZFS. Dit OS host VM's via KVM. Wat voor filesystems kun je de guest OS'en dan laten gebruiken?
<Sling> anything?
<Fermata> Alles, lijkt me ja.
<Sling> een betere vraag zou zijn, wat is de relatie tussen het filesystem van het host OS en de guests :)
<Sling> want als je ZFS gebruikt, en daar bv deduplication inschakelt, kun je het beste op al je guests hetzelfde filesystem kiezen
<Sling> zodat je zoveel mogelijk winst hebt qua schijfruimte
<Sling> mits je niet aan LUKS of andere encryptie doet op je guest disks
<mandje> 'op al je guests hetzelfde fs'  onderling de guests hetzelfde?
<Sling> mandje: uh ja, dat bedoelde ik idd :)
<Sling> niet een gedeeld fs ;)
<mandje> je kunt in ZFS wel ZFS filesystems inrichten met ieder eigen specs. dus dat zou je bijv. filesystems voor de guests systems zonder deduplication inrichten. en een gedeelde /home op het algemene ZFS filesystem waar wel deduplication heerst.  mmm, maar zou die /home dan wel te benaderen zijn voor de guest?  allereerst puur qua filesystem.
<Sling> geen ervaring mee :(
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Dhrookt> de beste wensen mannen :)
<Dhrookt> en vrouwen
<lordievader> o/
<OerHeks> hey Dhrookt , insgelijks !
<Dhrookt> dat is een tijd :)
<OerHeks> zekers, leuk je weer te lezen
<OerHeks> check me whois :-P
<Dhrookt> zo verhuist?
<Dhrookt> jah dacht ben hier al tijd niet geweest :) dacht laat ik even checken
<Dhrookt> heb natuurlijk ook een probleem :P
<OerHeks> neej
<OerHeks> Ik is member geworden > ~OerHeks@ubuntu/member/oerheks
<Dhrookt> me ma der wifi klapt er steeds uit
<OerHeks> laat me raden, Wifi N ?
<Dhrookt> kijk handiggg
<Dhrookt> geen idee
<Dhrookt> tis zon wifikaartje
<Dhrookt> heb nog niet erin gedoken maar ze klaagt nu wel vaak ik heb geen internet
<Dhrookt> dus vanaaf maar ff fiksen
<OerHeks> welke? " lspci of lsusb " zal hem wel laten zien
<Dhrookt> ik ga eerst eten maat :) spreek je zo
<Dhrookt> ok lsusb
<Dhrookt> dus4
<OerHeks> eet smakelijk
<Dhrookt> zo aardappeltjes uit de oven met italiaanse kruiden super
<siegie> OerHeks: proficiat
<Dhrookt> ralink rt2500 wireless kaartje is et
<Dhrookt> proost oer :)
<siegie> Dhrookt: dat kaartje ken ik nog, is een G kaartje en werkte redelijk stabiel
<Dhrookt> i know
<Dhrookt> tot paar weken terug
<Dhrookt> hij doet het een minuut of twee en dan weg is de verbinding
<siegie> als je dmesg runt zie je geen rare zaken?
<Dhrookt> ben ook zo niet te spreken over ziggo maar daar ken et niet aan liggen denk ik
<Dhrookt> gaat even kijken moment
<lordievader> Dhrookt: Zet de verbinding met wpa_supplicant op, zie je zo of er iets fout gaat.
<siegie> je zou eigenlijk eens moeten zien net na het mis gaat
<Dhrookt> hmm
<Dhrookt> ken niks geks zien jah hij zegt die wifi is niet ready
<Dhrookt> zover was ik ook wel
<lordievader> Draait Network Manager nog?
<siegie> Wou gewoon weten of hij niet hardwarematig disconnect.
<lotuspsychje> sommige ralinks houden niet van WPA en werken wel met WEP
<lordievader> WEP moet dood.
<lotuspsychje> i know
<lotuspsychje> vertel dat aan het kaartje :p
<Dhrookt> hehe
<Dhrookt> maar hij ken toch niet van de ene dag op andere et niet meer doen
<lordievader> Maargoed ik blijf erbij, gewoon lekker met wpa_supplicant draaien tot het stuk gaat. En dan kijken of het de wifi verbinding is of elders.
<Dhrookt> als die opstart doet hij het maar twee min is et weg
<Dhrookt> ok damm hoe regel ik dat nu weer
<Dhrookt> hehe
<lordievader> Dhrookt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant
<Dhrookt> thanks vader :)
<Dhrookt> en et kaartje in andere slot stoppen zal dat effect hebben ?
<Dhrookt> :P
<lordievader> Nee.
<Dhrooktandroid> Hmm
<dhrooktmoederspc> hmm
<dhrooktmoederspc> nu doet hij et ff
<dhrooktmoederspc> verbinding weggegooid en opnieuw erin gezet
<Dhrookt> en nu weer niet
<Dhrookt> arggg
<lordievader> Dhrookt: Wat zie je in je terminal als de verbinding ermee ophoudt?
<Dhrookt> die heb ik er niet eens bij gehad die moet ik open laten ?
<lordievader> Gebruikte je wpa_supplicant of niet?
<Dhrookt> moet ik niet iets intikken ofzo in de terminal voordat die verbinding weg is ?
<lordievader> Ik snap je niet meer.
<Dhrookt> nee ga ik nu erbij houden
<Dhrookt> pfff ik ben er klaar mee morgen maar weer hoor
<mandje> jaja. zeker weer een aardbeving in groningen.
<Fermata> 22:23 [freenode] -mquin(~mquin@freenode/staff/mquin)- [Global Notice] We are about to start rehubbing the network ahead of planned maintenance work. This will cause some netsplits, but should be completed  shortly. Thank you for your patience and for flying freenode! :)
<Fermata> ;)
<mandje> freenode weer aan het werk want TOP kwaliteit komt niet vanzelf.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TopGear> Iemand hier met wat verstand van C? Ik zit met een vraag waar ik maar niet uit kan komen.
<Fermata> Laat ens hore .
<Fermata> eens horen*
<TopGear> Ik ben een programma aan het maken wat uitvogelt of een input een priemgetal is. Ik probeer dit in een int te houden, dus ik heb de maximale en minimale waarden van int gedefinieerd met min en max. Echter werkt dat niet helemaal en komen er hele rare antwoorden uit. Dit is de code: if(num < min || num > max){ etc. num is de input van de gebruiker.
<lotuspsychje> de jonges van ##programming kunnen mss ook wel helpen
<Sling> TopGear: kun je de code in een pastebin laten zien?
<TopGear> Sure
<TopGear> Sling: http://pastebin.com/ZpLnPPX9
<Sling> TopGear: je maakt een paar denkfoutjes zie ik
<TopGear> Dat kan, ik ben nog maar net begonnen met C eigenlijk. Waar zitten deze?
<Sling> ten eerste is een int 16-bit, dus -32767 tot 32767
<Sling> voor die max/min die jij hebt heb je een 32-bit variabele nodig, dus een 'long'
<Sling> en in dit geval is een unsigned long int waarschijnlijk het meest geschikte
<Fermata> Ten tweede, maar dat is een detail, dient je functie main een int terug te geven.  Dat doe je, maar in je functiesignatuur staat het niet.
<Sling> maar het belangrijkste hier is je declareert een type variabele, de scanf() functie vult die waarde
<Sling> *daarna* check jij of de waarde binnen bounds is, maar dat is eigenlijk te laat
<Sling> want op dat moment is de variabele al gevuld
<Sling> dus checken of de variabele NULL is of 0 zou voldoende moeten zijn
<Sling> als het niet een van die twee is, dan is het dus een geldige int / long
<TopGear> Oké, hartelijk dank! Ik ga er weer verder mee aan de slag.
<TopGear> In ieder geval werkt hij nu weer zoals hij "hoort": alles buiten -32767 en 32767 wordt genegeerd.
<Sling> en die for loop maar doorlopen tot num/2 is denk ik niet goed, ik denk dat je alles t/m num moet testen
<Fermata> Maar Sling, volgens de gcc documentatie is een int standaard 32 bit lang, tenzij anders geecifieerd in de argumenten
<Sling> oh nee, /2 is wel goed
<Sling> Fermata: hmm volgens mij zeggen de specs dat het minstens 16 bit moet zijn
<Sling> niet dat het altijd 32-bit is
<Sling> magoed, details
<Fermata> http://crasseux.com/books/ctutorial/Integer-variables.html
<Sling> in dit geval lijkt me signed vs unsigned een nuttigere kwestie qua datatype kiezen :)
<Fermata> Ja, negatieve getallen zijn natuurlijk ook niet priem.
 * TopGear slaat zich voor z'n hoofd.
<TopGear> De Pfeiffer heeft er nogal ingehakt, blijkt wel. Wat een fout zeg...
<Fermata> Menselijke fouten toch.
<Sling> brr C specs lezen is ook niet leuk
<Fermata> 32 bit wordt vooral als standaard beschouwd omdat er anders geen ruimte meer zit tussen char en short.
<Fermata> 8, 16, 32.
<Sling> int is natuurlijk wel impliciet ook een signed int, dus kun je er maximaal een 16-bit positieve integer in kwijt als het hele ding 32-bit breed is
<Sling> maar misschien is het 16-bit in C89 oid
<Sling> ah, "This is one of the points in C that can be confusing at first, but the C standard only specifies a minimum range for integer types that is guaranteed to be supported. int is guaranteed to be able to hold -32767 to 32767, which requires 16 bits. In that case, int, is 2 bytes. However, implementations are free to go beyond that minimum, as you will see that many modern compilers make int 32-bit (which also means 4 bytes pretty ubiquitously)."
<Sling> TIL
<Fermata> Jep.
<Fermata> Ook door die scheiding tussen char, short en int die ik neomde.
<TopGear> 0 tot 2147483647 past trouwens mooi in 'n int. Grappig om te zien dat als je 2147483648 intypt, er hele rare getallen uit komen.
<Fermata> negatieve?
<TopGear> Jup
<TopGear> Enter an integer between and including 0 and 2147483647: 2147483648 [enter] -2147483648 is a prime number.
<Fermata> Kijk eens naar hoe op binair niveau signing werkt.
<Fermata> Dan wordt het heel gauw duidelijk.
<Sling> iets met een 0 en een 1 :)
<Sling> en dan vooraan of achteraan, afhankelijk van endianness
<jpjacobs> 2-complement
<jpjacobs> ;)
<Fermata> Jeuj, medeprogrammeurs.
<jpjacobs> *high five*
<arieubuntu> avond
<Fermata> Avond.
<arieubuntu> iemand die ook amule gebruikt?
<Fermata> Ik niet.
<arieubuntu> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jpjacobs> Goeie morgen!
<lordievader> o/
<TheEagerPadawan> mijn console kung-fu wat aan het trainen - wat verward door de useradd command, -d wordt gebruikt om te zeggen wat de homedirectory is van de gebruiker, echter moet je ook nog eens -m gebruiken om die homedirectory aan te maken in de eerste plaats. Waarom doet -d dit niet uit zijn eigen, volgens mij een beetje een overbodige parameter
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Om een voorbeeld te geven, wij gebruiken thinclients. Daar wordt de homedir pas tijdens boottime aangemaakt, maar de instelling wil je wel hebben.
<jpjacobs> mooi voorbeeld
<TheEagerPadawan> 10 points for the darkside
<jpjacobs> Hebben jullie nicks afgesproken of zo :P ?
<TheEagerPadawan> nope
<TheEagerPadawan> maar hoogst waarschijnlijk beide starwars fans ^^
<jpjacobs> Wie niet he?
<TheEagerPadawan> redelijk wat mensen volgens duckduckgo
<TheEagerPadawan> brb food
<TheEagerPadawan> al tijdje terug
<xatr0z> http://search.cpan.org/dist/Locale-Maketext/lib/Locale/Maketext/TPJ13.pod?#A_Localization_Horror_Story:_It_Could_Happen_To_Yo
<xatr0z> wel herkenbaar voor de ubuntu vertalers denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-16
<lordieva1er> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Arm maar gelukkig :-D, en met u?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, ben aan het klooien met systemd.
<OerHeks> Weet je al positieve pluspuntjes?
<lordievader> Err, nee. Nou, hij lijkt wat sneller met opstarten.
<OerHeks> geen flitsende on/off/on beeld meer bij boot, dacht ik?
<OerHeks> ooit had ik dat gefixed, maar ik weet niet meer hoe :-(
<systeem> met systemd hoef je niet meer 'reboot' te doen maar gewoon 'systemctl reboot'
<OerHeks> oh, een soort ingebouwde spice?
<lordievader> Systemd gaat wel snel in maintenace mode :(
<lordievader> Maargoed, mijn kernel was toen ook gewoon stuk.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ynze> Goedendag, een versie vraag over ubuntu. Wie kan me helpen?
<hans_> goede avond
<hans_> ik heb compiz geinstalleerd op mijn ubuntu-mate en nu heb ik een aantal keybindings niet meer
<hans_> weet iemand een oplossing
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-18
<TheSeek> Ik heb Ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar als de pc herstart dan krijg ik de melding "The System is running in low-graphics mode". Maar verder komt hij niet. Hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> TheSeek: Heb je nomodeset aan staan?
<JasperCoenraats> heeft iemand voor mij het commando waarmee ik vanuit de Terminal de onnodige software/kernels verwijderen kan?
<JasperCoenraats> en weet iemand of gtkorphan daadwerkelijk een toeving biedt?
<mlankhorst> apt-get autoremove waarschijnlijk
<JasperCoenraats> mlankhorst: is helaas niet voldoende
<mlankhorst> hoort wel te werken in ieder geval, anders moet je ze handmatig verwijderen
<Gently> Wat is wearing sinterclas on his had ?
<JasperCoenraats> Gently: mijter
<JasperCoenraats> Gently: English: Mitre
<Gently> Ah https://www.google.nl/search?q=mijter&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=-Pu7VJKoOcTyPN-WgMAD thank you Jasper
<JasperCoenraats> Historically it is a part of the warrior outfot for a bishop, symbolysing the protection and salvation of the Old and New Testament, gent
<mlankhorst> hier werkt het wel trouwens
<JasperCoenraats> Ik blijf een te kleine schijf houden voor Ubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> schijf = partitie
<Fermata> Verwijder eens alle .debs die je gedownload hebt?
<Fermata> Uit /var/cache/apt/archives/
<JasperCoenraats> Fermata: wat is een .deb en hoe doe je dat
<JasperCoenraats> in die dir staan bestand "lock" en dir "partial"
<JasperCoenraats> lege dir
<JasperCoenraats> Fermata: geen .deb
<Fermata> Ah, ja, logisch door die autoremove.
<Fermata> Excuses, dat was ondoordacht.
<JasperCoenraats> kan ik te veel kernels hebben?
<JasperCoenraats> er staat 250 mb linux op mijn pc
<JasperCoenraats> dat klopt niet denk ik
<OerHeks> JasperCoenraats, dit is voor elke ubuntu versie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels 1 line onderaan om alle kernels behalve de huidige en vorige voor recovery te verwijderen
<JasperCoenraats> brb: telefoon, maar bedankt
<mlankhorst> Fermata: voor archieven verwijderen is een commando, apt-get clean
<mlankhorst> autoclean verwijdert alleen de oudated packages
<JasperCoenraats> heb ik tevens geprobeerd
<JasperCoenraats> mlankhorst: gelukt, de link boot de oplossing!
<JasperCoenraats> onwijs bedankt
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<lord4163> Problemen met nl.archive.ubuntu.com?
<OerHeks> Soms zijn updates hier ook traag, maar bij herproberen lukt het wel :-(
<OerHeks> Gewoon druk in het weekend denk ik
<lord4163> OerHeks: Ok, heb ik nooit last van gehad met de zweedse servers.
<OerHeks> Ik ook niet.
<OerHeks> uhm ...
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen idee, misschien is de capaciteit teruggeschroeft, maar langzame mirror zie ik alleen in het weekend;
<lord4163> Worden de mirrors betaald door Canonical of zijn het vrijwillige mirrors?
<systeem> combi van beiden
<systeem> je kan je registreren als je je mirror publiekelijk toegankelijk wilt maken
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<OerHeks> ik heb wel eens een mirror gemaakt, private, zodat je op lokatie kan werken zonder interneppen
<OerHeks> 5 dagen kostte dat :-D
<systeem> mja, kan je daarna wel hoop bandbreedte / tijd besparen
<lord4163> OerHeks: hoezo 5 dagen? ziet er niet lastig uit
<OerHeks> zekers, met 5+ machines is het zeer goed te doen. en je kan beter beheren.
<OerHeks> 5 dagen downloaden
<systeem> iets van 25 - 30 GB
<OerHeks> 50 Gb ofzo, ik spreek over 5 jaar terug.
<systeem> oh
<lord4163> OerHeks: Lijkt me dat je al die EOL distros kunt excluden.
<OerHeks> Karmic, och dat was 2011
<lord4163> Because we are downloading 600+ Gigabytes from the Internet this download will take a VERY long time.
<OerHeks> 642GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive.
<OerHeks> 37GB for Ubuntu release CD images.
<OerHeks> oink
<OerHeks> maar lord4163 is heel rijkjes, hdd's zat :-D
<lord4163> Lijkt me dat je gewoon rsync --exclude kunt doen en alleen de releases downloaden die nodig hebt.
<OerHeks> hmm nee, je kan er niet al te veel aan doen. Zij beheren de boel eigenlijk, zelf kan je updates beheren.
<systeem> daar kun je beter apt-mirror voor gebruiken
<lord4163> maar ja heeft weinig nut als je toch al squid draai.
<JanC> lord4163: de meeste mirrors worden beheerd door bedrijven en overheidsinstellingen voor wie dat soort hoeveelheid data & trafiek peanuts is
<JanC> veel hosting-providers hebben ook interne mirrors trouwens
<JanC> zodat de trafiek van hun servers zelfs nooit hun data-center verlaat
<JanC> 1 TiB disk space is overigens niet echt zo heel veel tegenwoordig  :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-18
<mrkie> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<Hapie> Goede avond beste forum leden
<Hapie> Ik heb een vraag over het gebruik van een SSD in combinatie met een HDD.
<Hapie> Ik ga een nieuwe pc kopen en overweeg om op een SSD Ubuntu te installeren en de HDD te gebruiken voor mijn bestanden.
<Hapie> Maar hoe zorg ik ervoor dat de ' verkenner'  niet kijkt op de SSD, maar op de HDD?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-19
<hayri> Hallo, ik heb een vraag betreft mijn privacy op het forum. Naar welk e-mail adres kan ik privacy gerelateerde vragen sturen?
<OerHeks> goede vraag, er is geen speciaal email adres daarvoor, je zou het forum team kunnen proberen, testcees, swat, johan van dijk bijvoorbeeld > https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?action=mlist;sort=id_group;start=0
<hayri> Oke, bedankt voor je bericht
<OerHeks> Er zijn weer verkiezingen voor de NL gemeenschapsraad, https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=95886.msg973030#new
<OerHeks> ( let op, alleen als je al stemrecht hebt, kan je je kandidaat stellen )
<Wobbo> Nog net, goeie morgen.
<lordievader> o/
<Wobbo> Hoe krijg ik help.ubuntu.com in het engels?
<Wobbo> Ik ben bezig met https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/wacom.html
<Wobbo> Maar ik wil het liever niet in het NL.
<Wobbo> Maar, kan aan mij liggen, maar ik zie niet hoe.
<Wobbo> Of, ik wil gewoon weten versie van wacom ondersteund wordt.
<OerHeks> Dat ligt aan u, want die pagina verschijnt hier gewoon in het engels
<Wobbo> Aangezien ik alleem maar Ubuntu gebruik zou het zonde zijn als ik er een koop.
<Wobbo> http://www.wacom.com/en-nl/products/pen-tablets/intuos-pro-medium
<Wobbo> haha, ik ben geen u, nog niet toch? Ben net 30....
<Wobbo> Aaah, ok 31. ;)
<lordievader> Hier is ie ook in het engels.
<OerHeks> die intuos pro zou ondersteund moeten zijn, indien niet, zie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<OerHeks> ( voor de DKMS driver)
<Wobbo> Thanks
<TheEagerPadawan> moet steeds een goede mediaplayer vinden voor ubuntu, vlc heeft soms audioproblemen en als ik me laptop is suspend terwijl er nog een vlc venster opstaat heb ik daarna geen beeld meer en moet de gehele video herladen. SMPlayer heeft sync problemen waarbij het geluid rapper speelt dan dan de video zelf of de video blijft hanger terwijl het geluid dat niet doet
<TheEagerPadawan> suggesties?
<TheEagerPadawan> er is altijd een kernel update beschikbaar ;)
<Hana> halo
<Hana> hoe kan ik het aanmeldingsvenster veranderen? Nu wordt de gebruiker al opgegeven in het begin. Om veiligheidsredenen wil ik dat er geen gebruikersnaam staat
<JanC> mocht Hana nog terugkomen, er is een lightdm-optie 'greeter-hide-users' en als die op true staat wordt de gebruikerslijst niet getoond
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-20
<gerard_> mijn videobanden zijn geblokkerd voor overzetten op pc
<gerard_> weet iemand raad
<gerard_> heb een videograbber die goed werkt maar stopt tussendoor
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-21
<Noel> goedenavond
<Noel> ik ben van plan om over te schakelen van win7 naar ubuntu
<Noel> welke versie van ubuntu kan ik installeren?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-22
<Soul-Sing> johanvd ping
<Soul-Sing> is het bekend dat de site cq forum pagina blijft laden? Is dat een bekende bug? Zowel firefox als chrome hier
<OerHeks> pagina laad hier normaal
 * OerHeks stemt waarschijnlijk op Soul-Sing
<OerHeks> verkiezing https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=95886.msg973030#new
 * OerHeks is lijstduwer
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-23
<fveerman> hello  goedenmorgen
<fveerman> middag sorry
<trijntje> goede middag fveerman
<fveerman> ik ben hier nieuw dus  ik moet wennen
<fveerman> een vraag  wie  kan mij helpen  met een stukje lectuur  voor  de beginnern
<fveerman> of waar kan ik dat  vinden kopen
<trijntje> fveerman: als je op 'help' zoekt in het menu krijg je de handleiding van ubuntu te zien, dat is een goede plek om te beginnen
<fveerman> in het forum
<fveerman> de home  en dan help
<fveerman> bent  u er ong
<fveerman> nog
<trijntje> zucht, waarom probeer ik nog mensen te helpen
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: sommige mensen kunnen geen goede hulp aan :p
<fveerman> hallo allemaal
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: ha, ik ben hier al zo lang niet geweest, ik was vergeten dat je nederlands was. Ik heb het land nu maar even op Iers gezet, das Engels met euro, kijken of dat helpt
<trijntje> ff opnieuw inloggen
<fveerman> eenbericht aan alle    ik zoek een cursus beginners handleiding
<fveerman> in het  nederlands
<lotuspsychje> fveerman: kijk ff in onze topic, voor de wiki
<fveerman> aan de slag ubunto 12.04  tweede editie  is gevonden
<fveerman> n de eerste edtie
<trijntje> fveerman: die is te oud
<fveerman> oke
<fveerman> is er  een nieuwe
<fveerman> staat dat in het forum
<fveerman> kan iemand  mij dit  mail
<fveerman> mijn mail is  bekend
<trijntje> fveerman: probeer in hele zinnen te praten, anders snappen mensen er niks van. Ik was net ook aan het wachten totdat je je zin af zou maken en toen was je ineens weg
<fveerman> iets van 14.04    voor beginners
<trijntje> fveerman: waarom gebruik je de standaard handleiding niet?
<fveerman> als deze standaart ook voor beginners is  is dit  prima  waar staat deze
<trijntje> fveerman: zoek op 'help' in de dash
<trijntje> (druk op de windows-toets om de dash te openen, of het bovenste icoontje van de balk links in beeld)
<fveerman> ik ga  nu naar  help
<fveerman> beste  mensen  de handleiding  kan ik niet vinden  althans de  nieuwste  niet  alleen 12.04 tweede editie
<trijntje> mensen kinderen
<lotuspsychje> lol
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk heeft diegene niet eens ubuntu geinstalleerd
<lotuspsychje> en als je de handleiding leest moet jem ook nog kunnen begrijpen..
<trijntje> de raarste mensen komen hier altijd terecht, Ik vraag me af of dat op het forum ook zo is
<lotuspsychje> ik hang weinig rond op het forum, wel askubuntu vind die fijner
<trijntje> werkt die goed? Ik was actief op de nederlandse maar die is nooit echt van de grond gekomen
<lotuspsychje> bedoel op de engelse askubuntu
<trijntje> ja snap ik, de nederlandse is ook al een jaar gesloten geloof ik
<trijntje> ik kom vaak op de engelse via google, maar ik heb nog nooit zelf een vraag daar gesteld
<lotuspsychje> ik ook niet, wel gestemd en opgelost
<rvdpeijl> hallo allemaal, is er iemand die tijd heeft om mij te helpen? mijn commands werken ineens niet meer in de terminal :/
<rvdpeijl> node en gulp etc kon voordat ik herstartte allemaal gewoon nog, maar niks kan nog gevonden worden
<rvdpeijl> ik probeer opnieuw een restart
<DoomBoom> hey, ik heb nu mijn hele OS op een HDD, maar wil het systeem overzetten naar SSD, terwijl ik al mijn data van /home op de HDD hou. Wat is een goede manier om dit te doen? OS herïnstalleren op SSD en /home symlinken naar /home op oude HDD?
<DoomBoom> zou het liefst /home mounten op de oude HDD maar heb nu alles in 1 partitie(/), en wil niet alles kopiëren naar een nieuwe als het niet hoeft
<lordievader> DoomBoom: OS herinstalleren en fstab vertellen dat hij de hdd moet mounten naar /home. Op de hdd verwijder je alles behalve /home, vervolgens verplaats je de inhoud van /home naar de root van de partitie.
<DoomBoom> lordievader, ah ja dat is wel een goed idee
<lordievader> Heb je een backup? If not, maak die eerst ;)
<DoomBoom> ja ik doe altijd backups voordat ik gekke dingen doe met data harde schijven :D
<Peet> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Peet> Ik zit met een vraag.. Ik heb afgelopen week een neiuwe mini PC/server gekocht en doel is om daar Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 LTS op te draaien.. maar ik krijg de installatie niet voor elkaar..
<Peet> Lijkt op een of andere manier dat er geen verbinding wordt gemaakt met Internet en daardoor krijg ik foutmeldingen dat mijn netwerk niet ok is etc..
<Peet> Is er iets wat ik over hethoofd zie?
<Peet> Or do I need to write in English?
<lordievader> Peet: Zolang je de volwaardige server iso gebruikt is er geen netwerk connectie nodig. Wel handig om te hebben maar niet noodzakelijk.
<Peet> Hey Lordievader
<Peet> Bij de installatie lijkt mij dit een noodzaak.. Hij gaat namelijk niet verder want hij zoekt naar een mirror site oom pakketten te downloaden
<Peet> installatie komt niet voorbij dit punt
<Peet> Ik kom ook niet verder dan dat ook niet als ik handmatig aangeef installeren
<lordievader> Heb je hem verteld updates of iets anders dan een base server te laten installeren?
<Peet> hij blijft een beetje hangen op de fouten van het netwerk etc..
<lordievader> Staat de installer toe een handmatig ip toe te wijzen?
<Peet> Ja.. en dat heb ik ook gedaan, hostname ingegeven etc.. maar dan evengoed zegt hij dat het netwerk niet goed is..
<lordievader> Peet: Kun je er een shell bij pakken en je router pingen?
<Peet> Helaas niet..of ik weet niet hoe.. het is een kale installatie.. server is nieuw staat niets op.. install vanaf usb stick
<Peet> 2 opties Wifi en UTP.. maar by wife gaat hij niet door naar wifi settings .. en by utp ook zelfde foutmedingen
<lordievader> Welke iso heb je precies gedownload?
<Peet> Verre van expert op gebeid van Linux maar leer snel hehe.. ubuntu server 14.04.3 LTS amd64 iso versie.. daarna bootable USB stick gemaakt.
<lordievader> Hmm, je zou de 15.10 versie kunnen proberen. Dat is helaas geen LTS, maar het zou kunnen dat jouw netwerk chip te nieuw is, o.i.d.
<Peet> Het is een nieuwe shuttle PC het zou kunnen hij ziet wel de hardware maar gaat gewoon niet verder
<Peet> thanks.. ga het proberen
<sgs1990> Heeft er iemand ervaring met problemen dat de touchpad van de laptop niet werkt bij 15.10??
<sgs1990> iemand ervaring met niet reagerende touch pads?
<sgs1990> ik krijg het niet voor elkaar,, tijdens de installatie werkt alles perfect,, en dan bij 1e x opstarten begeeft de touchpad het,, losse usb muis werkt wel
<arno> goeie avond allemaal
<arno> zou iemand mij op weg kunnen helpen naar een goede vpn voor obuntu 14.01?
<arno> ik ben sinds 2 dagen overgstapt van windows naar linux, en is nog allemaal wat wennen
<arno> vorger had ik cyberghost, maar deze blijkt niet te werken op ubuntu
<arno> ik heb op internet al menig uitleg gezien over hoe je er een zelf insteld
<arno> werkt dit even goed als een externe? en is dit niet heel omslachtig om elke keer te doen?
<arno> alvast bedankt!
<DoomBoom> ik gebruik zelf geen VPNs, dus ben bang dat ik je niet kan helpen. Maar hoe kan het dat een VPN niet werkt met je OS? Het gebruikt toch een bepaalde protocol die je kan instellen voor je netwerk?
<DoomBoom> ik zie op de site van "Cyber Ghost" wel Linux-support geadverteerd
<DoomBoom> ah dat is een "premium" ding, blijkbaar
<arno> ja percies
<arno> zou zo iets graag gratis blijven gebruiken
<arno> bedankt voor de snelle reactie in ieder geval
<DoomBoom> TorrentFreak draaide een artikel over VPNs https://torrentfreak.com/anonymous-vpn-service-provider-review-2015-150228/
<DoomBoom> Misschien staat daar iets bij
<arno> ken ook helemaal niet veel van pc's en dergelijke
<arno> ok bedankt!
<arno> ben gewoon beetje para geworden door die massa spionage verhalen die zo rond gaan
<arno> zou enkel gewoon hoeven te dienen om op fora te kunnen reageren zonder iemand percies wiet wie wat gezecht heeft
<DoomBoom> VPNs zijn niet NSA-proof :P
<DoomBoom> Je kan ook Tor proberen https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_%28anonymity_network%29#Tor_Browser
<arno> aangezien ze bij mijn tante in duitsland haar laptop hebben afgepakt op dat ze wat veel kritiek had op het vluchtellingen beleid
<DoomBoom> is gratis en misschien wel NSA-proof
<arno> ja dat lees ik ook vaak maar net zo als over tor
<DoomBoom> Aj, was ook een mailprovider vanwie er 2 keer in 2 maanden de harde schijf was afgepakt door de Duitse overheid
<arno> maar in hoe verre gaat de nsa zich moeien in een landje als belgie?
<arno> als het niet over k.porno of massale drugs handel gaat?
<DoomBoom> Ach, ik denk als het NSA-proof is dan is het iedereen proof
<arno> want dat zit me een beetje tegen als je tor gebruikt
<OerHeks> VPN word standaard geinstalleerd, en kan je eenvoudig instellin in de netwerkmanager
<OerHeks> ach, hoe belangrijk ben je?
<arno> heb zo uit interessen eens rond gesnuffeld daar.... is geen mooie plaats vindik xs
<arno> dus met tor is het wel mogelijk om ongejeneerd je mening te plaatsen
<arno> zonder dat de wijkagant bij jou aan de deur staat?
<DoomBoom> lokale overheden zullen het helemaal niet kunnen kraken
<DoomBoom> maar je moet wel altijd op je OpSec letten, als je een forum post maakt met persoonlijke informatie erin dan kunnen ze je alsnog achterhalen :P
<OerHeks> supercookies
<DoomBoom> en er zijn ook sites die geen Tor-gebruikers toelaten, omdat er jammer genoeg wel veel spammers zijn en andere aso's die Tor gebruiken
<DoomBoom> OerHeks, zou de Tor browser daar niet tegen ingesteld zijn?
<arno> als je die runt met tails worden de cookies dan niet verwijderd?
<arno> als je je pc afsluit
<DoomBoom> ik ben geen expert maar volgens mij verwijdert de Tor browser zowiezo je hele geschiedenis als je de sessie beïndigd
<DoomBoom> beeïndigd*(?)
<DoomBoom> beëindigt!
<DoomBoom> Nederlands is moeilijk
<arno> ok
<arno> dus kan je er wel van uitgaan dat je tor gebruikt je annoniemer bent dan met een gewone vpn
<arno> zolang je niet echt de aandacht trekt van de grote jongens natuurlijk
<DoomBoom> ja de VPN beschermd je tegen zwakkere vijanden, maar als iemand binnen kan komen bij de VPN of hun kan dwingen informatie te verzamelen over je dan helpt dat niet
<DoomBoom> met Tor hoef je niet vertrouwen te hebben in één organisatie
<DoomBoom> beschermt*
<DoomBoom> sjies
<Gezinus> Join
<arno> ok bedankt!
<DoomBoom> geen probleem
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-16
<SpindizZzy> hello world :) Klein probleem om OPENVPN aan de praat te krijgen op 14.04 LTS: Ik krijg telkens "<warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring..." in syslog wanneer ik de openVPN server start
<SpindizZzy> please help :)
<SpindizZzy> (heb geprobeerd libgcrypt te downgraden naar 4: same same :(
<SpindizZzy> )
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-18
<herli> when i checked my ip adress at school (where we had to connect with the internet through an proxy)  the ip adress was different than my ip adress at home (host OS), which is normal. if i would have checked my guest OS's ip adress at school and at home, would the two ip adresses also differ?sorry for my questions and english
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-19
<Rockhopper> topic?
<OerHeks> you just read it, nederlands graag
<Rockhopper> ok sorry gemist
<Rockhopper> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Rockhopper> Ben sinds een week over op Ubuntu, dus ubuntu-newbie hierzo.
<Rockhopper> Tot zo ver heel prettig, maar wat kleine tweaks gewild/gevraagd
<Rockhopper> Ik zou graag in de launcher een folder willen zoals bij ios/android, kwam bij drawers uit maar dat werkt echt slecht met de laatste stable van ubuntu
<Rockhopper> (in mijn beleving dan)
<Rockhopper> Iemand hier een idee hoe dat te realiseren valt?
<OerHeks> Er is unity-tweak-tool in de repos. verder gebruik ik zelf classic-menuindicator for het oude menu
<Rockhopper> die tweak tool die draai ik al maar deze optie zit er niet in, zal even kijken naar dat classic-menuindicator thanks
<OerHeks> installeer gelijk synaptic, een gedetailleerd softwarecenter, gewoon softwarecenter geeft alleen metapackages
<Rockhopper> ik heb de gewoonte om alles vanaf command line te doen met apt
<OerHeks> dat kan, als je de juste namen van pakketten weet.
<Rockhopper> heb even gekeken naar dat classic-menuindicator maar dat is niet voor de launcher maar voor de taskbar
<Rockhopper> ja gewoon apt search toch kom er altijd wel uit
<OerHeks> klopt, er is geen variant voor de sidepanel.
<OerHeks> ( helaas)
<Rockhopper> is mij ooit verteld om het bij 1 manier van installeren te houden nooit meerdere door elkaar
<Rockhopper> ja was daar al bang voor :(
<OerHeks> Dat is niet helemaal waar, het zijn dezelfde bronnen, en je kan prima manieren door elkaar gebruiken.
<Rockhopper> zou echt cool zijn, dat drawers zag er heel veelbelovend uit maar alle goede verhalen die gaan over ubuntu 12 en 14 enzo niet over 16
<OerHeks> 16.x is niet zoveel verschillend, alleen onder de motorkap, zeg maar.
<Rockhopper> ja heb het ook geprobeerd, draait wel..
<Rockhopper> maar het menu doet dan gewoon niet wat het moet doen
<Rockhopper> dus hopen dat ubuntu dat zelf gaat toevoegen in volgende versies ofzo
<Rockhopper> Nog een vraagje, we zijn toch al lekker bezig. Enig idee hoe ik de muis uitschakel op mijn laptoptoetsenbord. Dat is zijn rond bolletje tussen de letters g-h en b.
<Rockhopper> heel irritant want daarmee schiet ie steeds naar workspaces als ik aan het typen ben
<JanC> er is een tool om tussen meerdere launcher-configuraties te switchen; misschien is dat wel wat ipv "drawers"?
<OerHeks> muis uitschakelen, dat weet ik niet precies, heb je een FN toets voor internal/external touchpad/muis?
<Rockhopper> @OerHeks ja
<Rockhopper> ok JanC klinkt ook interessant als dat is wat ik denk
<JanC> of http://unity-folders.exceptionfound.com/
<JanC> of is dat wat je al geprobeerd hebt?
<Rockhopper> nee ik heb deze https://www.maketecheasier.com/group-apps-together-in-unity-launcher/ geprobeerd
<Rockhopper> ziet er top uit, hoop dat deze wel werkt. Zie er wel bij staan tested on debian 14.04 en daar deed drawers het ook nog volgens mij
<Rockhopper> maar niet geschoten..
<JanC> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/08/switch-between-multiple-lists-of-apps.html is wat ik eerder bedoelde
<JanC> zelf geen van beide getest overigens
<Rockhopper> Ja dat workspace switchen dat ken ik wel, dat zat ook een poos in Debian. Maar ben nu best wel android-minded geworden met folders maken e.d. dat had gewoon cool geweest als dat ook kon met ubuntu. Die eerste link die ziet er wel veel belovend uit. Ik ga dat even installeren kijken hoe dat werkt
<Rockhopper> Nee, was ook een long-shot debian package installeren op ubuntu
<Rockhopper> installeert wel maar draait niet, sluit zichzelf af etc
<Rockhopper> had wel een mooie geweest thanks iig
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk ook altijd programma's starten met Super+A
<JanC> Super = Windows
<Rockhopper> ja tuurlijk, het gaat gewoon om franje dat weet ik ook wel
<Rockhopper> maar goed ubuntu is voor mij dichter bij bleeding-edge dan menig andere distributie en dan wil je er soms wel wat toeters en bellen bij :)
<Rockhopper> Bedankt voor het meedenken in ieder geval, ik ga de hond uit laten en mijn bed opzoeken.
<Rockhopper> Goede nacht!
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-22
<DanNL> Hallo :-)
<DanNL> Ik heb even een vraagje:
<DanNL> Als ik update dan kan ik niet alles opwaarderen, via de terminal zie ik dan dit: http://pastebin.com/jAAiZmcy
<DanNL> Is dit iets ernstigs?
<DanNL> Of kan ik het gewoon negeren
<JasperCoenraats> Weet iemand hoe ik een disfunctioneel pictogram (starter) naast "Toepassingen" en "Locaties" links iin de bovenbalk verwijder?
<JasperCoenraats> Ik heb ikn .local/share zitten kijken, en een document met dezelfde naam weggehaald, maar dat was niet voldoenden
<JasperCoenraats> = kijken is deleten*
<JasperCoenraats> iemand die bovenstaande vraag beantwoorden kan?
<Jan-er-li> Dag heren en dames
<Jan-er-li> Interessant: Linus Torvalds die zegt dat packaging op alle distros gewoon brak is, en dat als we een goede Linux Desktop of jaar van Linux willen hebben, dit moet veranderen.
<Jan-er-li> wat is uw mening?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-17
<SCHAPiE> hmmmm
<SCHAPiE> nl.archive.ubuntu.com heeft issues?
<oerheks> lijkt zo, ja
<SimonNL> zal wel weer overgaan
<ahmed_> hallo
<ahmed_> is er iemand die mij kan helpen met een sd kaart in ubuntu
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> wat zegt sudo fdisk -l ???
<ahmed_> als ik df in de terminal type dan krijg ik geen mmcblk0 hij herkent het als usb
<ahmed_> sorry ik ga even inloggen op de andere laptop
<ahmed_> kom zo terug
<ahmed__> ben ik weer
<ahmed__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -1 fdisk: invalid option -- '1'  Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>      change partition table  fdisk [options] -l [<disk>] list partition table(s)  Display or manipulate a disk partition table.  Options:  -b, --sector-size <size>      physical and logical sector size  -B, --protect-boot            don't erase bootbits when create a new label  -c, --compatibility[=<mode>]  mode is 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -
<oerheks> niet -1 maar -l
<oerheks> L van Londen
<ahmed__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l fdisk: cannot open /dev/loop0: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc: Permission denied
<ahmed__> ik heb een ingebouwde sd kaart reader
<oerheks> sudo fdisk -l
<ahmed__> Disk /dev/loop0: 1.4 GiB, 1532116992 bytes, 2992416 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes   Disk /dev/sda: 298.1 GiB, 320072933376 bytes, 625142448 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disklabel type: dos Disk
<ahmed__> volgens mij kopiert die niet alles
<ahmed__> ik zal alles opnieuw kopieren
<ahmed__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/loop0: 1.4 GiB, 1532116992 bytes, 2992416 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<oerheks> plak op paste.ubuntu./com, dit is niet goed leesbaar
<ahmed__> oke gedaan
<oerheks> plak dan de url hier :-)
<ahmed__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26404011/
<ahmed__> sorry als ik niet iets verkeerd begrijp ben namelijk nieuw met ubuntu
<oerheks> gaat het om sdb of sdc ? sdc moet leesbaar zijn, dacht ik
<oerheks> de 4gb of 8 gb?
<ahmed__> 8gb
<ahmed__> ik zal je even uitleggen wat ik wil doen
<ahmed__> https://gpsunderground.com/forum/forum/car-navi-system/car-gps-systems/volkswagen-seat-skoda/1327197-vw-rns310-west-ost-east-eu-v10/page2
<ahmed__> daar staan de stappen in
<ahmed__> er staat ook you must try different Laptop with on matherboard integrated cardreader maar dit lijkt mij niet toch?
<oerheks> different laptop etc is niet nodig denk ik, inderdaad
<oerheks> ik heb het gelezen, maar vind het een compleet warrig verhaal, moet je Guiformat.exe utility gebruiken???
<ahmed__> nee dat is om het sd kaartje te fomatteren
<ahmed__> dat heb ik al gedaan het gaat zeg maar vanaf stap 7
<ahmed__> als ik df in de terminal type dan zie ik nergens mmcblk0
<oerheks> het word dus gewoon fat 32 ..
<ahmed__> klopt
<ahmed__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26404054/
<ahmed__> dit is wat ik zie als ik df type
<oerheks> lijkt alsof hij hem niet ziet met df
<selckin> mmcblk0 is de guide is sdc bij u
<ahmed__> volgens mij herkent die hem als usb
<ahmed__> ik zal het even proberen selckin
<selckin> staat alleen bij df als het mounted is, raar dat ie die gebruikt in zen guide, sinds het niet mounted moet zijn
<selckin> gaat ervan uit dat ubuntu het automatisch mount i guess
<ahmed__> dus eigelijk waar hij mmcblk0 heeft staan moet het sdc staan?
<selckin> bwa dat is hardware afhankelijk
<selckin> ik dekn het, is enige disk die jij hebt met 8gb en fat32 dus waarschijnlijk de sd kaart
<selckin> mmcblk is vaak via usb
<selckin> uwe mss via sata ofzo
<ahmed__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cat / sys / block / sdc1 / device / cid cat: /: Is a directory cat: sys: No such file or directory
<selckin> geen spacies
<selckin> ls /sys/block/sdc*
<ahmed__> ahh zo
<selckin> cat /sys/block/sdc1/device/Cid
<ahmed__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cat /sys/block/sdc1/device/cid cat: /sys/block/sdc1/device/cid: No such file or directory
<ahmed__> het lukt niet
<selckin> 'tja piraat zijn is moeilijk he
<ahmed__> hahah dat is waar
<ahmed__> is er een andere mogelijkheid om het CID te veranderen van en sd kaart?
<selckin> find /sys -name cid
<ahmed__> bash: /sys: Is a directory
<selckin> find hoort erbij, maar kan zijn gelijst de post zegt dat uw pc het niet ondersteunt
<ahmed__> heel raar...
<ahmed__> krijgen jullie wel mmcblk0 als julie df intoetsen?
<selckin> df is DiskFree dat toont gewoon hoeveel disk space eris op alle gemounte partities
<selckin> heeft er niets mee te maken
<selckin> autheur van post begrijpt er niet veel van
<ahmed__> oke
<ahmed__> ja zoiets dacht ik ook toen ik las dat er een andere laptop gebruikt moest worden
<selckin> maar is zeker mogelijk dat het niet altijd mogelijk
<selckin> is om cid aan te passen
<ahmed__> ja klopt maar dat geeft die ook aan
<ahmed__> weet iemand een mogelijkheid om dit te doen?
<selckin> wat zegt sudo lshw
<ahmed__> wil je alles hebben
<ahmed__> of alleen dat stukje van het sd kaartje
<ahmed__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26404171/
<selckin> cid is alleen beschikbaar als de kaart gelezen wordt via de SD protocol/api https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/pls/, als je kaart lezen via usb connected is, is die niet beschikbaar, daarom dat het u naar mccblk doet zoeken, zo noemt linux devices die het via SD communinceerd, sd* is via ata meestal
<selckin> dus andere lezer nodig
<ahmed__> oke.. dus die gast heeft wel gelijk
<selckin> sorta
<ahmed__> dus een ander laptop proberen
<ahmed__> bedankt voor de moeite!
<selckin> https://blog.mdb977.de/read-sd-card-serial-number-from-cid/
<ahmed__> dus via een samsung telefoon?
<selckin> dat is wat hij gebruikt is gewoon voorbeeld
<selckin> maar is gemaakt om niet aanpasbaar te zijn, dus :)
<ahmed__> ja klopt sommige kunnen het wel andere weer niet
<selckin> maar die legt wel uit via welke weg het mogelijk is
<selckin> moet via SD en meeste normale consumenten hardware gaat dat niet doen, daarom embedded systemen, en dichtste zijn laptops
<ahmed__> oke vandaar..
<ahmed__> bedankt voor de moeite!
<hosoka> hallo allen
<hosoka> ik probeer een dvd af te spelen in de laatste versie van Ubuntu 17.10  en krijg bij het afspelen de volgende melding kan bestand niet afspelen, DVD-bron is vereist voor het afspelen van het bestand
<hosoka> geprobeerd VLC te installeren lukt ook niet. Wilde het toch proberen met de standaard videospeler, dus Totem.
<oerheks> hosoka, heb je libdvd-pkg geinstalleerd? en daarna sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<oerheks> daarna de speler opnieuw starten en het zou moeten werken
<hosoka> oerheks, dat eerste reeds gedaan, maar geen dpkg daarna
<hosoka> zal nogmaals proberen
<oerheks> van mijn 17.10 lijstje https://paste.ubuntu.com/26396586/
<hosoka> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26404980/
<hosoka> zo te zien werd dit reeds gedaan
<oerheks> dan zou het moeten werken, maar niet alle dvd's werken, 0,5%
<hosoka> ok, het deed het wel in de vorige versie althans de long term editie
<oerheks> ik vind vlc maar niks, ik gebruik mpv/gnome-mpv
<hosoka> wat niet goed snapt is dat VLC zelfs dvd niet kan afspelen
<hosoka> ok, hoe kan ik daaraan komen ?
<hosoka> mpv/gnome-mpv  ?
<oerheks> sudo apt install gnome-mpv ( voor 17.10)
<oerheks> gewoon mpv heeft geen controls, alleen play en stop
<hosoka> ok zal daarmee proberen. Keek al naar de officiele site ervan
<hosoka> nou, het doet het wel
<hosoka> fantastisch
<hosoka> wat maakt dit een verschil met Totem zelf ?
<hosoka> ondanks ik alle instellingen bij Totem er wel had gezet
<hosoka> anyway ik zal deze dan in de plaats gebruiken\
<hosoka> thanks
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> grappig dat vlc niet werkt, ik zal het onthouden
<hosoka> ik weet dat het in de longterm versie Totem als VLC wel deed. Misschien een optie daarin verder te testen
<hosoka> nogmaals bedankt
<hosoka> fijne dag
<SimonNL> speel hier wel gewoon DVD's af met VLC
<oerheks> dat had ik ook verwacht, na herstart vlc
<hosoka> herstart van VLC is dat zeker herstarten pc of VLC alleen
<oerheks> alleen vlc moet genoeg zijn
<SimonNL> 2.1.6
<hosoka> ik merk dat de installatie gaat voor 2.2.6
<hosoka> zal dat de veroorzaker zijn ?
<hosoka> ben het nu aan installeren
<hosoka> VLC speeld inmiddels nu
<hosoka> vreemd
<oerheks> eigenaardig aj
<SimonNL> goed gedaan man
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-18
<SCHAPiE> zo, winderig hier zeg
<WyriHaximus> Hier ook, de trein waar ik in zit schommelt zelfs  een beetje
<oerheks> lekker
<fiet> Maar nu staat je trein stil waarschijnlijk..? ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-19
<CoderEurope> aloha SimonNL o/
<SimonNL> wist niet dat ik hier bekenden heb
#ubuntu-nl 2019-01-19
<SimonNL_Light> n't get it done myself here
<OerHeks> jawel
<SimonNL_Light> was bedoelt voor een ander kanaal OerHeks
